# Na ki az orult



## csocsike (2005 Szeptember 29)

Fagyoskodó édesanya a pápai kétszobás panelben. Magyar valóság, vagy enyhei kormányfői túlzás? Egyesek már gyűjtést akartak kezdeményezni, Gyurcsány Ferenc fagyoskodó édesanyjának.

Aztán kiderült: köszöni, jól van, már jó ideje nem nélkülözött...A hétvégén majálisi keretek között nézett mélyen a szocialista választópolgárok szemébe Battonyán Gyurcsány Ferenc. Több magvas gondolat mellett a kormányfő a nyugdíjasok helyzetéről beszélt. Mint fogalmazott, ismeri az idősek problémáit, hiszen az ő édesanyja is szegénységben, hónapról-hónapra él. 

"Tudom és ismerem milyen nyugdíjasnak lenni ebben az országban. Látom édesanyámon, aki kétszobás lakótelepi lakásban lakik, aki csak akkor kapcsolja be a konvektort, hogyha nagyon muszáj, a konyhában pedig azért nem, mert a gáztűzhely úgyis ad elég meleget. Tudom, hogyan számolja és hogyan olvassa a gázórát, hogy hány köbméter fogyott ebben a hónapban" - hangoztatta. Többen egy kövér kis könnycseppet morzsoltak el szemük sarkában a szívszorongató családi példa után, ám a megható pillanatok után azért érdemes elgondolkozni a szavakon.

Vajon egy milliárdos ember édesanyja valóban olyan szinten "nyomorog", hogy nincsen arra pénze, hogy bármikor bekapcsolhassa a konvektort? Ennyire smucig a Feri, hogy nem ad haza Pápára némi aprópénzt, hogy édesanyja kifizethesse számláit? Azért egy kétszobás panellakást kifűteni csak nem olyan nagy tétel. Vagy mégis? Egyes szociálisan érzékeny állampolgárok állítólag már azon tanakodtak, miképp gyűjtsenek pénzt a fagyoskodó édesanyának. Aztán letettek róla. Helyesen.

Hiszen az is megeshet, hogy Gyurcsány Ferenc egészen egyszerűen félrebeszélt. Valami frappánsat, meghatót és ütőset kívánt a battonyaiak elé vágni. Ahogy tette azt már nem először övéi között. Talán ismét elszaladt vele a ló? Feltehetőleg igen, hiszen a szokásos keddi rádiós interjújában már finomította kijelentését. Akkor már eképp fogalmazott: "Példaként mondtam a mamámat, akinek, hála Istennek, talán azért is, mert hogy a fia sokra vitte, semmilyen értelemben nem kell nélkülöznie, de nem tud leszokni arról a régi szokásáról, hogy megnézi naponta, hetente, hogy mennyi gázt is fogyasztott". 

Csakugyan életszerű példa egy magyar átlag kisnyugdíjasra Gyurcsány édesanyja, akinek állítólag "semmilyen értelemben nem kell nélkülöznie"? Van ennek a példának bármi értelme? Nem úgy néz ki. Mindegy. Még szerencse, hogy a kormányfő szerint Orbán Viktor populista. Mi lenne, ha fordított lenne a helyzet?

Egyébként Gyurcsány édesanyja szerdán megjelent fiának könyvbemutatóján. Kosztümben, láthatólag egészségesen és pihenten. Tényleg nem fagyoskodik. Ez így van jól. Csak a saját fia nem beszélne másról...

ma.hu

Kapcsolódó írás...
http://ma.hu/page/cikk/ad/0/130788/1


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 7)

2005-10-07 14:29
*Bush Isten parancsára vonult be Irakba?*
A Fehér Ház cáfol

George Bush palesztin politikusok előtt állítólag úgy nyilatkozott, hogy Isten parancsára vonult be Irakba. Egy dokumentumműsor, amelyet hétfőn este fog teljes terjedelemben sugározni a BBC, többek között úgy idézte az amerikai elnököt, hogy a Mindenható megjelent neki, és így szólt: "George! Kerekedj fel, és vess véget a zsarnokságnak Irakban".

A műsor szerint az istenfélő amerikai elnök egy palesztin delegációval találkozva kijelentette: a közel-keleti béke érdekében isteni megbízásból fejt ki erőfeszítéseket. A találkozót a BBC szerint 2003-ban, négy hónappal az iraki háború kezdete után tartották. Az állítólagos Bush-kijelentések fő forrása az akkori palesztin külügyminiszter, Nabíl Saat volt.

Saat a következőket mondta a BBC-interjúban: "Bush mindannyiunk előtt kijelentette: isteni megbízatásból cselekszem. Isten azt mondta nekem, George, indulj, és vedd föl a harcot a terroristákkal Afganisztánban." Később Bush megkapta az isteni felhatalmazást az iraki rendszer megbuktatásához is. Saat szerint ekkor Bush a következőt mondta: "Most újra azt érzem, hogy Isten szól hozzám, indulj, add meg a palesztinoknak az államukat, add meg az izraelieknek a biztonságukat, és teremts békét a Közel-Keleten. Istenemre, ezt meg is cselekszem."

Scott McClellan, a Fehér Ház szóvivője a BBC-nek kijelentette, hogy Bush sohasem mondott ilyen képtelenségeket.

Forrás: MTI

No, ha ez mind igaz, akkor egy őrült vezeti a világ legerősebb katonai és gazdasági hatalmát. Régen rossz nekünk.  :shock:


----------



## pitti (2005 Október 7)

> No, ha ez mind igaz, akkor egy őrült vezeti a világ legerősebb katonai és gazdasági hatalmát. Régen rossz nekünk.


Inkabb egy orult mint egy orult palesztin. :idea:


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 7)

Egyetértünk :lol:


----------



## Laci (2005 Október 7)

Ez igaz ! Csak ez sem megnyugtató!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 7)

Navezzetek ki Amart, o ugy is a vilag csaszara :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 7)

Laci írta:


> Ez igaz ! Csak ez sem megnyugtató!


 megnyugtatobb hogy nem az orosz a vilag ura.
Ki lenne jobb?
Van tipp esetleg?


----------



## Laci (2005 Október 7)

Tipp nincs! Két szar közül valóban ez a kevésbé büdös.De ennyi. Nem több  !


----------



## pitti (2005 Október 7)

Laci írta:


> Ez igaz ! Csak ez sem megnyugtató!


Akkor most almatlanul fogsz hanykolodni a parnaidon? :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 7)

a nagytestver vigyazo szeme rajrad van :wink:


----------



## Laci (2005 Október 8)

Dehogy hánykolódom álmatlanul  ! Meg isteni sugallataim sincsenek. Ha meg a nagytestvérnél-aki benézhet- audencián lévő vezetőink a szokásos nyelvcsattogtatáson kívül nem tesznek felelőtlen igéreteket a nevünkben,akkor pláne nyugodtan alszom :wink: .


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 8)

Vizum ugy nem valoszinu hogy menni fog, hisz soha nem volt elengedve,es millio egy orszagnak sem engedik el. PL Del-Amerika.
Raadasul a canadaiakat is szigoritjak pedig egy jogsi eleg volt hogy atmenjel usaba. Be fogjakvezetni hogy csak utlevellel lehet menni a szomszedhoz.  
DE
Uzlet meg lehet ebbol a latogatasbol a nagytesvernel. :lol:


----------



## Laci (2005 Október 8)

Kell is,hogy legyen ! A korrektség alapján. És ne állítsák be szerelemnek.
A vízumnak is kölcsönösen szigorúnak kellene lennie.Mert ha ez ügyben az USA biztonságra hivatkozik-mert hivatkozik-akkor a mi biztonságunk is legalább olyan fontos.Számunkra.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 8)

Bush nem tiltakozik ellenne ha mint pl Brazilia is bevezeti az ujjlenyomat vetelt utazasnal a yenkiknek, sot keri a listat is. :wink:


----------



## pitti (2005 Október 8)

Laci írta:


> A vízumnak is kölcsönösen szigorúnak kellene lennie.Mert ha ez ügyben az USA biztonságra hivatkozik-mert hivatkozik-akkor a mi biztonságunk is legalább olyan fontos.Számunkra.


Te jo isten! A Bush terroristakat kuldott Magyarorszagra robbantgatni?! :shock:


----------



## Laci (2005 Október 8)

Te Jó Isten ! Magyarország terroristákat küldött az USA-ba robbantgatni?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 8)

Csak megmutattam a fenykepedet :evil: Kitort a panic :shock:


----------



## pitti (2005 Október 8)

Laci írta:


> Te Jó Isten ! Magyarország terroristákat küldött az USA-ba robbantgatni?


Nem, de sok arab illetosegu fennhatosag kapta meg a magyar allampolgarsagot. :idea:


----------



## Laci (2005 Október 8)

USA-ban sokkal-sokkal több kapta meg az ottanit és most amerikai útlevéllel szabadon glasszálhat Magyarországon. Az iraki kalandban való nem túl dicsőséges szerepvállalásunk miatt tehát megvan az esély arra,hogy kihúzzuk a gyufát,mint pl. a spanyolok vagy az angolok.
És az USA-ból szabadon bejuthatnak az országba.Az mér' van,hogy az igazság csak oda érvényes visszafelé már nem?


----------



## pitti (2005 Október 8)

Laci írta:


> Az mér' van,hogy az igazság csak oda érvényes visszafelé már nem?


Mer a Bush meg en aszontuk! Mitugrasz? :evil:


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 8)

Az igazság mindig a másik oldalon van. De ott van a pitbull is :twisted:


----------



## Laci (2005 Október 8)

Lófasz a Bush valagába ! Na jó, a Tiedbe csak szalmaszál  .


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 8)

Izé.... :shock: Lótuszt akartál mondani :?:


----------



## pitti (2005 Október 8)

Te nebancsad a Bushtot az jo haver. :evil:


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 8)

Az fáj a szalántainak, hogy nem ő adta át ajándékba a Lehel kürtjét :shock:


----------



## Laci (2005 Október 8)

A Csöcsinek is haverja vót' a notórius és emberölős Soós! Izlés kérdése... :roll:


----------



## pitti (2005 Október 8)

Mer? Azt is elloptak? :shock: A Lehel errol egy szot se szolt.


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 8)

Soósperecről nem volt szó :shock:


----------



## Laci (2005 Október 8)

Túrót fáj ! Asse' fáj ,hogy a lótoszó melegítőt kapott a Bushtól. Legalább nem fagyoskodik majd a mamája a pápai panellakásban... :roll:


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 8)

Gondolod, hogy ez a smucig az annyának adja ?


----------



## pitti (2005 Október 8)

En mer nem kaptam melegitot? :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 8)

Hogy faggy meg :!: :evil:


----------



## Laci (2005 Október 8)

Hát én remélem,hogy neki adja.Egy hete aztat' nyilatkozta,hogy az ő mamája is kisnyugdíjas és fosik bekapcsolni a gázkonvektort,mert felnyomja nekije' a vérnyomását a fűtésszámla...


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 8)

Még téged is jobban elviselnélek a kormány élén, pedig egy rém vagy :twisted:


----------



## Laci (2005 Október 8)

Mer' Nálatok csupa szép ember vót' mindig a kormány élén :roll: 

Erról suhan el! A Széchenyi szakközépiskolában -ide járt a jelenlegi magyar elnök Sólyom László is  - egy haverommal mindig baromkodtunk történelemórán. Ez a hülye felállt és azt mondta a tanárnőnek :

-Tanárnő! Kérdezhetek valamit ?
-Hogyne Laci !
-Tanárnő a Bem apó félszemű volt ,ugye?
- Igen. Mondta a tanárnő.
-És tanárnő,a Dajan az izraeli hadügyminiszter is félszemű . Igaz?
- Hát igaz! A Dajan is félszemű.
-És mind a ketten milyen jó hadvezérek. Igaz?
-Hát igaz ! De hova akarsz ezzel kilyukadni ?
- Csak oda tanárnő,hogy ezzel a Czinegével is éppen ideje volna valamit kezdeni...

Mivel mi egyhúron pendültünk és egymás gondolatait is ismertük,természetesen én röhögtem a legjobban úgy ,hogy folytak a könnyeim. A folyosón töltöttük ketten az óra hátralévő részét :lol: .


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 8)

:lol:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 8)

pitti írta:


> Te nebancsad a Bushtot az jo haver. :evil:



Lehet hogy kuld nektek egy kis felesleges itokat. :wink:


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 9)

*Hazánk is képviseltette magát az Ig Nobelen*
_2005. október 8. 18:36, Szombat - Richárd Balázs_







Idén 10 Ig került kiosztásra, a díjazottak között találni ausztrál, brit, kanadai, finn, francia, német, japán, új-zélandi, nigériai és persze amerikai tudósokat, de ami számunkra a legfontosabb idén magyar díjazott is akadt, méghozzá egy nagydíjas témában.

Mesterséges kutya here, a "Csillagok Háborúját" néző sáskák és egy menekülő ébresztő óra. A felsorolás csupán némi ízelítő a csütörtökön kiosztott 15. Ig Nobel díjnyertes alkotásai közül. Idén négy valódi Nobel-díjas osztotta ki a díjakat a Harvard Egyetemen, melyek csúcspontját ezúttal a folyadék dinamikai díjjal jutalmazott "*A pingvinek fingásakor létrejövő nyomások*" című tanulmány jelentette. Ez a madarak ürítési szokásait vette górcső alá.

A Marc Abrahams által 1991-ben alapított Ig Nobeleket minden évben oda adományozzák azoknak a tudományos "vívmányoknak", melyeket nem lehet vagy nem szabad megismételni, megnevettetve, ugyanakkor el is gondolkoztatva világunkat. Idén 10 Ig került kiosztásra, a díjazottak között találni ausztrál, brit, kanadai, finn, francia, német, japán, új-zélandi, nigériai és persze amerikai tudósokat, de ami számunkra a legfontosabb idén magyar díjazott is akadt, méghozzá a nagydíjas pingvin témában.

A díjak kiosztására az egyetem 1200 fő befogadására alkalmas Sanders termében került sor, a díjazottak szigorúan egy percben mondhatták el köszönő beszédeiket, amit egy nyolc éves ceremónia mester tartatott be azáltal, hogy a kritikus idő túllépése esetén feltűnt a pulpituson és azt üvöltötte: "Hagyják abba, unalmas!". De térjünk vissza rögtön a magyar érdekeltségű pingvinnyomás tanulmányhoz, amit Victor Benno Meyer-Rochow, a Brémai Nemzetközi Egyetem és Gál József, az ELTE munkatársa kapott. Ők a fizika alapelveivel kiszámították a pingvinekben uralkodó nyomást, melyről részletes értekezést is készítettek a Polar Biology 2003. évi 27. számában.

Az orvosi díjat a Missouri állambeli Gregg Miller zsebelte be a Neuticles nevű találmányáért, ami nem más, mint egy heregolyó implantátum kutyák számára. Ezeket három különböző méretben és keménységben ajánlja a szerencsétlenül járt ebeknek. A békedíjat a brit Newcastle Egyetem két kutatója érdemelte ki, akik a sáskák agysejtjeinek tevékenységét követték nyomon, miközben a rovaroknak a Star Wars legizgalmasabb jeleneteit vetítették. Igen népes és nemzetközi kutatócsoport dolgozott meg a biológiai díjért, igaz nem kis munka lehetett 131 különböző, stressznek kitett békafaj szagát katalogizálni.







Az Ig az évek során olyan népszerűvé vált, hogy a győztesen a tengerentúlról is szívesen eljönnek, természetesen saját költségen, hogy személyesen vehessék át az elismerést. Ilyen volt a fizikai Ig-t elnyerő ausztrál John Maidstone, aki még 1927-ben fogott bele díjnyertes kísérletébe, melyben egy megdermedt fekete kátránygömb csöpögött át egy tölcséren, úgy, hogy egy csepp kilencévente jutott át rajta. Maidstone kutatótársa, Thomas Parnell sajnos nem lehetett ott az eseményen, ő ugyanis nem sokkal a második csepp után elhunyt.

A jó nevű MIT is képviseltette magát egy olyan ébresztőórával ami "elfut és elbújik" mielőtt tulajdonosa kikapcsolhatná. Feltalálója, Gauri Nanda a gazdasági Ig-t kapta furcsa szerkezetéért, azzal az indoklással, hogy tutira kiveri az álmot az emberek szeméből, így elméletileg számos tevékeny órát adva a munkanapokhoz. Az irodalmi díjat a sokak által ismert, úgynevezett "nigériai levelek" ismeretlen szerzői kapták, míg élelmezési téren egy japán úr, dr. Nakamats Josiro kapott elismerést, aki 34 éven át minden étkezését lefotózta és kielemezte.






A ceremónia a hagyományok szerint papírrepülő dobálással ért véget, amit mindeddig, immár tíz éve Roy Glauber sepregetett össze hűségesen, idén azonban nem lehetett ott az ünnepségen, mivel megnyerte a 2005. évi fizikai Nobel-díjat.


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 10)

*Kiszívta gyermeke vérét a sátánista házaspár*

Leharapta gyermeke orrát és hüvelykujjának egy darabját a sátánista Cheng Chorn (46) és Srun Yoeung (37), majd szívni kezdték az apróság vérét. A kambodzsai házaspár csütörtök éjjel támadt rá a kislányra. A gyermeket a szomszédok mentették meg, akik felfigyeltek a sikítozásra. A lánykát kórházba szállították, majd a kezelések után nevelőszülőknél helyezték el. A falubeliek ördögűzőhöz vitték a szülőket, hogy megszabadítsák őket gonosz szellemeiktől. A hatóságok egyelőre tanácstalanok, mit kezdjenek a brutális párral, hogyan büntessék meg őket. (AP)

:shock:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 10)

A helyszinen lőttem volna agyon őket.


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 10)

:shock: Szadista :!: Te nem szereted a vért ? :shock:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 10)

A legtöbb nő nemigazán. Különleges kapcsolat van a vér és közöttünk.Havonta. A vámpírokkal viszont szimpatizálok.


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 10)

Három vámpír ül a fán.
Egyszer az egyik elrugaszkodik és hatalmas szárnycsapásokkal elrepül.
Egy fél óra múlva tér vissza, a szája csupa vér.
- Hol voltál ? 
- Látjátok azt a mezőt ? Ott volt egy juhász. Kiszívtam a vérét.
Ülnek a vámpirok a fán. Egyszer a második elrugaszkodik és hatalmas szárnycsapásokkal elrepül.
Egy óra múlva tér vissza, a szája, a melle csupa vér.
- Hol voltál ? 
- Látjátok azt a falut ? Ott volt egy pártgyülés, mindenkinek kiszívtam a vérét. 
Ülnek a vámpirok a fán. Egyszer a harmadik elrugaszkodik és hatalmas szárnycsapásokkal elrepül.
Órák múlva tér vissza, az egész teste csupa vér.
- Hol voltál ? 
- Látjátok azt a tornyot ?
- Látjuk.
- Én nem vettem észre. 
:shock:


----------



## Judit (2005 Október 10)

:``:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 12)

"Aranyvonat"-kártérítés Magyarországon 


A pénzt nem az aranyvonat károsultjai kapják egyéni kártérítésként, hanem szétosztják a magyar holokauszt-túlélőkről gondoskodó izraeli, magyarországi, egyesült államokbeli, kanadai és egyéb karitatív szervezetek között.




A holokauszt túlélők egészségügyi gondozására lehet felhasználni azt a 4,8 millió dollárt, amelyet az "aranyvonat" ügyében született peren kívüli egyezség értelmében juttatnak Magyarországra - közölte Feldmájer Péter, a Magyarországi Zsidó Hitközségek Szövetsége (Mazsihisz) elnöke szerdán az MTI-vel. 

Az Egyesült Államok kormányának nyilatkozata pontosan megfelel a Floridában született megállapodásnak; az amerikai kormány nem azért felelős, mert ellopta a magyar zsidóság vagyontárgyait, hanem azért, mert nem eléggé gondosan őrizte azt - reagált Feldmájer Péter az amerikai kormány keddi nyilatkozatára. 

Az amerikai kabinet sajnálkozását fejezte ki amiatt, hogy az Egyesült Államok katonái fosztogatták a magyar zsidók elrabolt ingóságait Németországba szállító szerelvény Ausztriában lefoglalt rakományát. A kormány nyilatkozata része a magyar holokauszt-túlélőkkel kötött 25,5 millió dolláros peren kívüli egyezségnek, amelyet szeptember 26-án hagyott jóvá a floridai Miami városában az illetékes kerületi bíró. 

A pénzt nem az aranyvonat károsultjai kapják egyéni kártérítésként, hanem szétosztják a magyar holokauszt-túlélőkről gondoskodó izraeli, magyarországi, egyesült államokbeli, kanadai és egyéb karitatív szervezetek között. Feldmájer Péter szerdán közölte, Magyarországra 4,8 millió dollár érkezik az elkövetkezendő öt év alatt. Ezt a holokauszt-túlélők egészségügyi gondozására használhatjuk fel - tette hozzá. 

Mint elmondta, a szervezeti megoldás még nem teljesen tisztázott, de a pénzt valószínűleg egy szociális alapítvány fogja megkapni, s a döntéseket egy erre a célra létrehozott bizottság hozza majd meg. 

Szeptember 27-én a peren kívüli egyezség nyilvánosságra kerülésekor Zoltai Gusztáv, a Mazsihisz ügyvezető igazgatója az MTI-nek elmondta: egy hattagú bizottság gondoskodik majd az "aranyvonat"-egyezség magyarországi végrehajtásáról A felállítandó testület dönt arról, hogy a Magyarországnak juttatandó összeget pontosan milyen szociális célokra fordítják és milyen formában.

ma.hu


----------



## andika (2005 Október 12)

sZOKÁS SZERINT CSAK AZOK NEM FOGNAK KAPNI BELŐLE AKIKÉRT EZ DÖNTÉS (UTÓDAIK) MEGSZÜLETETT, ISMERVE A HAZI VISZONYOKAT.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 13)

Melitta írta:


> Laci írta:
> 
> 
> > Ez igaz ! Csak ez sem megnyugtató!
> ...



Volt már USA, volt már szovjetm volt már hitleri uralom.
Most ki kellene próbálni a magyart is :wink: 
Aztán a magyar után jöhetne mondjuk a tibeti uralom.
Rotálódhatna, mint az EU elnökségi tisztje :wink:


----------



## pitti (2005 Október 13)

Forgo, te hol koszaltal eddig?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 13)

Ott Bermuda kornyekent terorizalta a nepet, mi kozod hozza :shock:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 14)

pitti írta:


> Forgo, te hol koszaltal eddig?



*Szia Kedves Pitti!*

Én csak jövök-megyek  
Már nagyon hiányoztatok, így csináltam magamnak egy kis szabadidőt :wink: 
Decemberre csak egy pácienst fogadok, így végre nyugis lesz az év végém 8) 
Szóval, végre újra itt :wink: 
Meg aztán, gondoltam, hogy nektek is hiányzik már a friss levegő 8)


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 14)

csocsike írta:


> Ott Bermuda kornyekent terorizalta a nepet, mi kozod hozza :shock:



Terror?! :shock: 
Csupán egy kis vérpezsdítés történt


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 14)

Ezt ott kene megmagyarazni


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 14)

csocsike írta:


> Ezt ott kene megmagyarazni



Nos, azt hiszem, ez csupán felfogás kérdése.
Vagy nézőponté? :roll:


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 14)

Is is


----------



## pitti (2005 Október 14)

Forgoszel írta:


> Decemberre csak egy pácienst fogadok,


Majd jol osszerugdossuk az Efit es akkor decemberre kesz lesz egy vizitre. :idea:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 14)

Efike írta:


> Is is



Akkor jó  
Maradjunk talán a táncos mulattságnál :wink: 
Minden estre úgy érzem, hogy nem sokat tanultak belőle az emberkék .. :cry: 
Pedig, nagyon reménykedtem ...


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 14)

pitti írta:


> Forgoszel írta:
> 
> 
> > Decemberre csak egy pácienst fogadok,
> ...



Oh! Nagyon hálás köszönetem a segítőkészségednek 8) 
Így, akkor még talán anyagilag is jól járok :wink: 
Bár, szegény Efit azért sajnálom. Mert ha azén kezeim közé kerül ... :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 14)

Efivel nagyon rosszul jarsz anyagillag. SWzerintem a Szalantait rugdossuk o gazdag ember, csak smucig :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 14)

Forgoszel írta:


> Mert ha azén kezeim közé kerül ... :twisted:


Mire én a kezeid közé kerülök, Pitti bejelentkezik miattam a prosecturára :evil:
Egyébként Csöcsinek igaza van. Vashiányban szenvedek.
Nincs egy vasam sem. :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 14)

Mit kulonckocccc megint az avatar cserevel? :shock: Szegyeltel :shock: :evil:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 14)

Csöcsike, ki van a képen?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 14)

En csak megneztem a szalantai kepet es ilyenkor torzul a fejem :shock:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 14)

És ami most torzult a képen az ugye nem a Lacitól van, ugye? Nyugtass meg kérlek.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 14)

Nem , nem tole , az egy a klimaxal jaro, allandosult allapot :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 14)

:shock: Miből volt pénzed klímaxra ? Nekem csak kliminre futja :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 14)

Loptam :shock:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 17)

csocsike írta:


> Efivel nagyon rosszul jarsz anyagillag. SWzerintem a Szalantait rugdossuk o gazdag ember, csak smucig :shock:



Smucig emberből is ki lehet húzni a lóvét :wink: 
Ha nagyon szétráncigáljátok, akkor csak bizonyos feltételek mellett fogom újra összeszerelni... Így jut páleszre is, hogy elküldhessem Neked jutalom gyanánt, ha jól rugdalsz :wink: 

Szóval, tesség gyakorolni azt a rugdalást! És minden nap edzés! 8)


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 17)

Efike írta:


> Forgoszel írta:
> 
> 
> > Mert ha azén kezeim közé kerül ... :twisted:
> ...



Akkor ideje, hogy felturbózzunk.
Jön egy nagyobb szél és elrepít simán, mint egy kamiont.

Megszervezem a srácokkal a vassal való feltöltésedet, hogy biztonságban legyél életed hátra levő részében. És ennek előnye is van. A vas golyóálló :wink: 

Kvázi halhatatlanná teszlek! 8)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 17)

Nem ihat vizet, rosdasodik :shock:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 17)

csocsike írta:


> Nem ihat vizet, rosdasodik :shock:



Na most mé' :?: 
Mintha eddig vizet ivott vóna!

Meg osztán már kapható hemerájt, ami véd a rozsdától még az esőn is!


----------



## Maci (2005 Október 17)

Nem derult meg ki valami arrol az elrejtett titkos palinkarol ami a tolem lopott mezbol keszult? :wink:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 17)

Maci írta:


> Nem derult meg ki valami arrol az elrejtett titkos palinkarol ami a tolem lopott mezbol keszult? :wink:



Ágyas mézes pálinka :?: 
Vajon, az ágyat kitől lopták :?: :lol: 

Minek kellett volna kiderülnie :?: :shock: 

Itt olyan tisza az ég! De küldd már azt a bundát, mert lotyó hideg van itthon és jól jönne :!: :evil:


----------



## Maci (2005 Október 17)

Most vedlem ne zavarj. Roka bunda nem jo? :roll:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 17)

Maci írta:


> Most vedlem ne zavarj. Roka bunda nem jo? :roll:



Sálnak jöhet!
De a hab testecském azért nagyobb, mint egy törep róka :shock:


----------



## Maci (2005 Október 17)

Mondjuk ket roka? :shock:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 17)

Maci írta:


> Mondjuk ket roka? :shock:



Ha színben passzol a medvebundához, akkor a kiegészítők lehetnek rókából. :roll: 

Sál, kesztyű, csizma.

Most, hogy leadtam a rendelést, mielőbb teljesítsd, mert különben kénytelen leszek szólni a *Csöcsikének* és akkor Ő tovább fog szólni és én meg leszek ám védve! :!:


----------



## Maci (2005 Október 17)

Ne ijeszgess a Csocsikevel, mert megbuntetem , es ugy jar mint Mohabacsi a torpe es csak az eszaki oldalon kozlekedhet. :roll:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 17)

Te medve nevu Dog. megruglak :twisted:


----------



## Judith (2005 Október 17)

csocsike írta:


> Te medve nevu Dog. megruglak :twisted:



Nem hiszem. Vigyázz, mert megugat. :evil:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 17)

És mint tudjuk amelyik ugat....


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 17)

...az nem harap. Viszont amikor már tele a szája a hátsóddal, nem tud ugatni :twisted:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 17)

Az enyémmel? Nekem semmi közöm a medveírtáashoz! 8)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 17)

Ezt akarki mondhassa :shock: Magyarazd meg a medvenek :shock:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 17)

Itten sem voltam egész délután és a végén engem csinál ki a MEDVE? hOL ITT AZ IGAZSÁG? :roll:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 17)

Nincs igazsag, Efi azt mondta, hogy ha tele zabalta veled ,magat, nem az Efi, akkor mi is kikezdunkvele :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 17)

:shock:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 17)

Értem, mert akkor már lelassult, mert tele a hasa. Egy a bibi, hogy 52 kg vagyok, azaz bárkivel jóllakna a társaságból mint velem. Én csont és bőr vagyok. semmi husi, cupák.
Kép a lapján még a Lacin is több kalória van mint rajtam. Nem adom még a "seggem" sem!


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 17)

52 kiló :shock: Annál reggelire többet zabálok. :lol:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 17)

barátfalvy-halasi-andrea írta:


> Értem, mert akkor már lelassult, mert tele a hasa. Egy a bibi, hogy 52 kg vagyok, azaz bárkivel jóllakna a társaságból mint velem. Én csont és bőr vagyok. semmi husi, cupák.
> Kép a lapján még a Lacin is több kalória van mint rajtam. Nem adom még a "seggem" sem!



ha akarod adok napolyit mert meg el fuj a szel ilyen sovanyan. :lol:


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 17)

Mi ez a nagy kivételezés ? A mi adagunkat megetted, most meg osztogacc ? :shock:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 17)

Én mondtam, hogy a nőcik összetartanak. Hol az a nápolyi? Imádom!


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 19)

Mogyoróscsoki, mogyoróscsoki, mogyoróscsoki!!!  
No meg, két adag bonbon a lavórosnak :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 19)

Gyomorrontas :shock:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 19)

Forgoszel írta:


> Mogyoróscsoki, mogyoróscsoki, mogyoróscsoki!!!
> No meg, két adag bonbon a lavórosnak :wink:


pirosmogyoros, a legjobb, meg a jó öreg túrórudi, de csak a pöttyös, és óriás méretben.
Somlói, gesztenyepüré....
Mindent ide és mulassunk!


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 19)

:evil: Lesz neked nemulass :!:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 19)

barátfalvy-halasi-andrea írta:


> Forgoszel írta:
> 
> 
> > Mogyoróscsoki, mogyoróscsoki, mogyoróscsoki!!!
> ...



Amit ide folsoroltal az siman valook :evil:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 19)

Ahoz még egy túrótorta is kevés, az uram nem eszik cukortartalmú dolgokat, ugyhogy mulathatok kedvemre.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 19)

Forgoszel írta:


> Mogyoróscsoki, mogyoróscsoki, mogyoróscsoki!!!
> No meg, két adag bonbon a lavórosnak :wink:


biztos birom az ilyen finomsagokat soha nem volt gyomorbajom a nasitol.
A Csocsike gyorrontastol felt de nem kell feltenie.
:wink:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 19)

Inkább féltene az infulenzától.


----------



## Maci (2005 Október 19)

Madar vagy? :shock:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 19)

Csöcsike, nagyon jó az uj avatarképed! 8)


----------



## pitti (2005 Október 19)

barátfalvy-halasi-andrea írta:


> Csöcsike, nagyon jó az uj avatarképed! 8)


 :shock:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 20)

Na jól van, a tied is jó Pitti.


----------



## pitti (2005 Október 20)

barátfalvy-halasi-andrea írta:


> Na jól van, a tied is jó Pitti.


Aztat tudom hogy az enyem jo, de a Csocsie miert jo? :roll:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 20)

Mert ezen a képen végre látom rendesen az arcát. Nem is rossz.


----------



## pitti (2005 Október 20)

A gyerek is meglatta, most ad az annya mesterseges legzest neki es kenegeti antibakteriumos kenoccsel. :idea:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 20)

Ne irigykedj! :twisted: 
Jó hogy fellehet tenni ezeket a képeket, mert amugy teljesen személytelen lenne, persze akkor is jókat szórakoznánk, de énnekem pl. amikor irok, most például neked, akkor magamelött látom az avatar képedet. 
De tényleg jó a te avatar képed is. :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 20)

pitti írta:


> A gyerek is meglatta, most ad az annya mesterseges legzest neki es kenegeti antibakteriumos kenoccsel. :idea:



Teged bekenlek majonezzel es lenyalogat a maci :shock: Jobbik esetben megruglak :shock:


----------



## pitti (2005 Október 20)

csocsike írta:


> Jobbik esetben megruglak :shock:


Es miota birod emelni a labadat? :``:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 20)

:evil:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 20)

Mióta a macit meglátta. Még futni is tud. :wink:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 20)

csocsike írta:


> Gyomorrontas :shock:



Drága Csöcsike, NE aggódj!  
Már tudjuk, hogy gyomorbántalmakra a pálesz remek orvosság :wink:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 20)

csocsike írta:


> barátfalvy-halasi-andrea írta:
> 
> 
> > Forgoszel írta:
> ...



 :shock: 
Én ezt nem értem. 
Elvégre nem a páleszodat isszuk meg suttyomban ... :? 
Mer' az még lehetne válóok.
De a csokiimádat :roll:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 20)

Lehet, hogy Acsöcsikééknél az.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 20)

barátfalvy-halasi-andrea írta:


> Csöcsike, nagyon jó az uj avatarképed! 8)



Egyetértek!
Csöcsike az utóbbi hetekben nagyon változatos :wink: 
És ez jó! Én, szeretem a változatosságot 8)


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 20)

barátfalvy-halasi-andrea írta:


> Na jól van, a tied is jó Pitti.



A Pittié már évszázadok óta változatlan.
*Két eshetőség van:*
1. Egyszerűen konzerválódott a srác.
2. Egyszerűen csak snassz ... :?


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 20)

*Egy évet kaphat az állatbordély tulajdonosa*

*Egy évet kaphat az állatbordély tulajdonosa*

*Nem tiltja törvény az állatokkal való szexet, ezért csupán birtoksértésért tudták megvádolni azt a férfit, akinek farmjáról jártak át az állatos szex kedvelői a szomszédba lovakkal hetyegni - az egyik aktus végzetesre sikerült.*

Magánbirtoksértéssel tudták csak megvádolni azt az amerikai férfit, aki egy olyan tanyát futtatott, ahol vendégei állatokkal közösülhettek. Az ügy azért került a bíróságra, mert az egyik férfi vendég, miután a szomszédos tanyán közösült egy lóval, meghalt. 

Az eset az Egyesült Államok nyugati partján található Washington államban, Seattle közelében, Enumclaw körzetben történt idén július 2-án. Az Enumclaw-i kórházba ezen az estén az 54 éves James Tait egy eszméletlen társát vitte be, de mire az orvosok feleszméltek, a férfi eltűnt, társa pedig halott volt. Mint később megállapították, halálát a vastagbél megsérülése után fellépő, akut hashártyagyulladás okozta. 

A Seattle-i férfi, akit a sajtó nevezett el így, akkor sérült meg, amikor egy lóval análisan közösült. Az aktusról videofelvétel készült, amin a szomszéd tanyán élő házaspár felismerte saját lovát és istállóját. A rendőrség ezért Tait ellen magánbirtoksértés gyanújával eljárást indított.

*Nem tiltja törvény *

A megyei ügyészség közölte, hogy ez az egyetlen vád, amiben bűnösnek találhatták a férfit, ugyanis Washington államban - egy tucat másikhoz hasonlóan - nem törvénytelen az állatokkal folytatott szex (az állatvédelmi törvény nem foglalkozik a kérdéssel). Bár ez az ügy változtathat a törvényeken, írja az esetről beszámoló Seattle Times. 

Tait legfeljebb egy év börtönre és ötezer dolláros büntetésre számíthat. A Seattle-i áldozat testvére sajnálatát fejezte ki az újságnak, hogy Tait csak egy évre kerül rács mögé. 

Tait egy társával üzemeltette a farmot, ami a témával foglalkozó internetes chatszobák vizsgálata szerint közkedvelt találkahelyének számított az állatos szex kedvelőinek.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 20)

Mi, itt a Zártosztályon lévők, mind NORMÁLISAK vagyunk :!:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 20)

Az biztos egy tagunkat se tudnank beutalni ilyen kupi latogatasra :lol:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 20)

Melitta írta:


> Az biztos egy tagunkat se tudnank beutalni ilyen kupi latogatasra :lol:



De az is tény, hogy mi NEM is vagyunk amerikaiak :twisted:


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 20)

:shock: Most azt nem értem, hogy mi jó egy pasasnak abban, ha egy ló megdugja hátulról. Ezzel a fáradtsággal feldughatna magának odahaza egy férfiesernyőt is. :twisted:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 20)

Efike írta:


> :shock: Most azt nem értem, hogy mi jó egy pasasnak abban, ha egy ló megdugja hátulról. Ezzel a fáradtsággal feldughatna magának odahaza egy férfiesernyőt is. :twisted:



*Kedves Efike!*

Ugyan, tisztában vagyok vele, hogy kérdésed költői volt, ám én mégis elgondolkodtam rajta, hátha tudok rá válaszolni.

De, rá kellett jönnöm, hogy nem tudok rá válaszolni, mivel nem értem a férfiakat. Túl bonyolultak vagytok. És ezt, az is bizonyítja, hogy Te, mint férfi, szintén nem érted a dolgot :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 20)

Efike írta:


> :shock: Most azt nem értem, hogy mi jó egy pasasnak abban, ha egy ló megdugja hátulról. Ezzel a fáradtsággal feldughatna magának odahaza egy férfiesernyőt is. :twisted:




Efi az egyszeruen irigy, mert nincs othon esernyoje. A szalantai elhasznalta az osszeset :shock:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 20)

csocsike írta:


> Efike írta:
> 
> 
> > :shock: Most azt nem értem, hogy mi jó egy pasasnak abban, ha egy ló megdugja hátulról. Ezzel a fáradtsággal feldughatna magának odahaza egy férfiesernyőt is. :twisted:
> ...



A szalántai már az esernyőkre is :?: :shock:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 20)

ezek után adott a kérdés, miért is lopta el? :twisted:


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 20)

Igen, a szalántai mindent lop. Egyszer nem figyelt oda és saját magát is ellopta és kénytelen volt saját magának váltságdíjat fizetni, hogy kiszabaduljon. :roll:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 20)

Legalább családban maradt, és nem volt veszteséges a priznic, vagyis biznic.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 20)

Efike írta:


> Igen, a szalántai mindent lop. Egyszer nem figyelt oda és saját magát is ellopta és kénytelen volt saját magának váltságdíjat fizetni, hogy kiszabaduljon. :roll:



Akkor ez már kóros és kezelésre szoruló kleptománia :shock: 
Sürgősen le kell ápolnunk szegényt, hogy ne romoljon az állapotja! :!: :roll:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 20)

A zártosztálynál zártabb helyre kéne küldeni?


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 20)

barátfalvy-halasi-andrea írta:


> A zártosztálynál zártabb helyre kéne küldeni?



Majd megcserépszavazzuk a többiekkel


----------



## andika (2005 Október 20)

Ez nem lehet korrumpálni?


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 20)

:evil: Itt kötelező a korrupció. Aki becsületes, az azonnal kizárásra kerül :!:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 20)

A szavazás elött súgjátok meg a tutit.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 20)

Korrumpálni azt lehet.
De már csak akkor, ha mindenkinek tudjuk az ötletét.
Aztán majd azt korrumpáljuk, aki a legjobb ötletet ötlötte ki 8)


----------



## andika (2005 Október 20)

Jó terv!


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 20)

barátfalvy-halasi-andrea írta:


> Jó terv!



Tudom  
Amióta itt okosodom, Melletted és a Zártosztályon egyre esedékesebb az az Okossági Nobel.
És hát egyre hatékonyabb, jobb terveim vannak :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 20)

:shock:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 20)

csocsike írta:


> :shock:



Most már megint mit nem értesz :?: :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 20)

Az utolso terv amit toled olvastam az a maci gyilkolassal kapcsolatos volt :shock: Ki van meg a listan? :shock:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 20)

" Hol jár az eszed?"


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 20)

barátfalvy-halasi-andrea írta:


> " Hol jár az eszed?"



"Csak a csengőt figyelem."


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 20)

csocsike írta:


> Az utolso terv amit toled olvastam az a maci gyilkolassal kapcsolatos volt :shock: Ki van meg a listan? :shock:



Nem akartam meggyilkolni.
Csupán meleg bundát ígért télire. És ha már egyszer megígérte, akkor tartsa is meg az ígéretét. Aztán persze jött a róka bundákkal meg stb.

Szeretnél a listámra kerülniii?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 20)

Hat az attol fugg. Nekem is vetkoznom kell? A Maci is megfazik


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 20)

csocsike írta:


> Hat az attol fugg. Nekem is vetkoznom kell? A Maci is megfazik



A te rucijaidról is szó volt :?: :shock: 
Ezt én nem tudtam :shock: 

A Maci nem fázik meg mert Ő tud szőrt növeszteni :!: 
Én meg nem :!:  

*Ezen kívül: MaciLaci :twisted: *


----------



## andika (2005 Október 20)

:lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 20)

Forgoszel írta:


> csocsike írta:
> 
> 
> > Hat az attol fugg. Nekem is vetkoznom kell? A Maci is megfazik
> ...




Lebubuzlak :shock:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 20)

csocsike írta:


> Forgoszel írta:
> 
> 
> > csocsike írta:
> ...



Mér'?
Nem lehet, hogy a Maci=Laci?
Vagy a Laci=Maci?
Akárki járhat álruhába.
Lehet, azt akarja, hogy jobban megszeressék ... :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 20)

Hoppá ! Szóval a Laci a Maci,
az álruhás Maci Laci
szalántai medvebőrbe
tekereg itt az erdőbe.
Brummog egyet, kuporodik,
bokor tövén málnát lopik :shock: 
a páleszt sem veti meg,
hogy a fene egye meg :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 20)

Forgoszel írta:


> csocsike írta:
> 
> 
> > Forgoszel írta:
> ...





Attol a dogtol minden kitellik :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 20)

Efike írta:


> Hoppá ! Szóval a Laci a Maci,
> az álruhás Maci Laci
> szalántai medvebőrbe
> tekereg itt az erdőbe.
> ...




Qva jo


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 21)

csocsike írta:


> Forgoszel írta:
> 
> 
> > csocsike írta:
> ...



Örülök, hogy kinyíltak a csipácskái, Kedves FőMufti


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 21)

Efike írta:


> Hoppá ! Szóval a Laci a Maci,
> az álruhás Maci Laci
> szalántai medvebőrbe
> tekereg itt az erdőbe.
> ...



Ez isteni!
Ki kell tennünk a folyosói faliújságra, hogy a többi ápolt is olvashassa! :wink:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 21)

gratu Efike, marha jó!
A laci ezt nem gondolta volna, hogy még vers is íródik róla, hát tett érte eleget.


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 21)

Csak hogy tudd, Te kis későnjövő, a Lacihoz már sok vers íródott ennél a kínrímesnél sokkal jobbak, mondhatnám művészi értéket hordozók és Laci is nekiállt versben (vagy többé kevésbé versben ) válaszolni.
:twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 21)

Direkt jott keson , hogy ne keljen olvasnia :shock:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 21)

Későn jöttem, de mielött elöször irtam 2 napig olvastam a fórumotokat, nem véletlen hogy csak ide irógatok, mert tetszett a szinvonal, az emberek, a stílus. ( bár a csöcsi egyre durcibb) Sok mindent olvastam, de ezeket nem láttam.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 21)

Efike írta:


> Csak hogy tudd, Te kis későnjövő, a Lacihoz már sok vers íródott ennél a kínrímesnél sokkal jobbak, mondhatnám művészi értéket hordozók és Laci is nekiállt versben (vagy többé kevésbé versben ) válaszolni.
> :twisted:



Ugye, a honlapodon van már egy külön "Lacihoz a szalántai rémhez" című rovat, ahova ezeket a gyöngyszemeket gyűjtöd össze :?: 

Húúú, mekkor siker lesz, ha majd kiada a Zártosztály! :!:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 21)

barátfalvy-halasi-andrea írta:


> Későn jöttem, de mielött elöször irtam 2 napig olvastam a fórumotokat, nem véletlen hogy csak ide irógatok, mert tetszett a szinvonal, az emberek, a stílus. ( bár a csöcsi egyre durcibb) Sok mindent olvastam, de ezeket nem láttam.[/quote
> 
> Nem is vagyok  ]


----------



## andika (2005 Október 21)

Ezen fogunk meggazdagodni. Neled lesz telek, én kifizetem a lakást...


----------



## Laci (2005 Október 21)

Ne a gyöngyszemeket gyűjtögessétek,hanem ennek a két mihasznának a fogait,mert hamarosan taknyán tenyerelem őket :evil: !


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 21)

:,,:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 21)

Nem is vagyok  ][/quote]

hát én inen ugy látom. 8)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 21)

Vedd la azt a szemuveget :shock:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 22)

Honnan tudtad, hogy van szemüvegem? Különben nem is hordom, de honnan tudtad? Átlátsz a szitán? :lol:


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 22)

Azért tudja, mert nem hordod. Ha hordanád, az azt jelentené, hogy félre akarod vezetni. Ez itten így szokás :twisted:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 22)

8) Látod, most félrevezetem.


----------



## dulifuli (2005 Október 23)

Efike írta:


> Azért tudja, mert nem hordod. Ha hordanád, az azt jelentené, hogy félre akarod vezetni. Ez itten így szokás :twisted:



:shock: Ebbol is lathatod mennyire logikus az elet itt a zartosztalyon :shock:


----------



## andika (2005 Október 23)

Logika az életben is nagyon kevés dologban van, hát még a zártosztályon. 
Tudod, hogy megy ez ?
Ha van szemüveged azért, hanincs füstszürős sapkád azért vernek meg. (Hofi után szabadon ) :lol:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 25)

*HIV-ellenes anyagot találtak az anyatejben*

*Holland kutatók szerint az anyatejben található egyik cukormolekula meggátolja, hogy a HIV-vírus megtámadja az immunrendszer sejtjeit. E molekulának kulcsfontosságú szerep juthat egy olyan hatóanyag kifejlesztésében, mely véd a HIV-fertőzéssel szemben.* 

Az Amszterdami Egyetem William Paxton vezette kutatócsoportja olyan HIV-fertőzés ellen védő krém kifejlesztésén dolgozik, mely a nemi életet élők számára alternatívát jelenthet az óvszer használata mellett. A holland kutatók rábukkantak e leendő mikrobicid készítmény egyik lehetséges hatóanyagára. 

Paxton és munkatársai olyan egyszerű cukormolekulát azonosítottak az anyatejben, mely laboratóriumi körülmények között meggátolja a HIV-fertőzést. Már korábban felmerült annak lehetősége, hogy az anyatej tartalmaz HIV-vírust gátló anyagokat. A legfrissebb vizsgálatok szerint az anyatejben felfedezett cukormolekula megakadályozza, hogy a HIV-vírus megtámadja az immunrendszert és szétszóródjon a szervezetben. Az azonosított molekula gátolja, hogy a kórokozók az ún. dendritikus sejtek felszíni receptoraihoz kapcsolódjanak. Mivel az immunrendszer ún. T-sejtjeit e kórokozók csak a dendritikus sejtek segítségével képesek megfertőzni, ezek hiányában a fertőzés nem jöhet létre. 

A vírusgátló molekula kapcsán felmerül a kérdés, vajon a HIV-pozitív anyák csecsemői miért éppen az anyatejes szoptatás következményeként fertőződhetnek meg a vírussal. Az Unesco adatai szerint évente csaknem 200 000 csecsemő fertőződik ily módon, a HIV-pozitív anya által szoptatott csecsemők 10-20 százaléka válik kórokozó-hordozóvá. Az ellentmondás tisztázása érdekében Paxtonék további vizsgálatokban keresnek választ arra, hogy a fertőződés veszélyét miként befolyásolja e cukormolekula anyatejben mérhető koncentrációja. 

Amennyiben beigazolódik, hogy a felfedezett molekula valóban gátolja a fertőzés terjedését, kiváló módszer lenne a HIV-fertőzés megelőzésében, vélik a kutatók. A cukormolekulák óriási előnye ugyanis, hogy könnyebben állíthatók elő, mint pl. az ellenanyagok. 

A napjainkban komoly járványügyi jelentőséggel bíró HIV-fertőzés és AIDS-betegség elleni küzdelemben a jövőben akár kulcsfontosságú szerepet betöltő, jelenleg még kutatási szakaszban lévő eredményről a Journal of Clinical Investigation című szakfolyóirat számolt be. 

Az AIDS évekig tartó, súlyos, gyógyíthatatlan betegség, ezért rendkívül fontos a HIV-fertőzés megelőzése!


----------



## andika (2005 Október 25)

Jó lenne ha sikerülne.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 Október 26)

andika írta:


> Jó lenne ha sikerülne.


 
Ha nincsenek ellenérdekek, akkor tutira menni fog a dolog, mint a karikacsapás:wink:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 26)

A betervezett nephalalozas a fold tulnepesedese miatt betartando, oltoanyag kidobando. A betegsegek legyozese nem allamerdek ,mert a nyugdijas es a altalaban a betegek az allamnak penzbe kerulnek . A szentimentalizmust kerem felretetetni. :8:


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 26)

A holland kutatók nem kérték ki a véleményem, hogy akarom-e HIV antivírus kifejlesztését.
Nem akarom.
A melegfesztiválok megszüntetése, csak a melegek demokratikus úton történő kiirtása útján lehetséges, melynek kiváló eszköze a HIV, :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 26)

Te csak ne HIVogass, mert megfogjak a segged, hova dugtad a Szalantait


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 26)

Nem dugtam sehová ! Szerintem elbujdosott, mert mindig bántod. Rossz vagy. Fúj. Nmem szeretlek. Eredj gyónni :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 26)

A Pastoral vilagga szaladt, nem tudok


----------



## andika (2005 Október 26)

Akkor mondj el 20 miatyánkot.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

csocsike írta:


> A Pastoral vilagga szaladt, nem tudok


 
Pastoral feladta?:shock: 
Pedig, nagyon rendíthetetlen kis hittérítőnek látszott.

Úgy látszik, az ÚR Velünk van!:twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)

Hat, en nem voltam hivo, de most folulvizsgalom az ugyet


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

csocsike írta:


> Hat, en nem voltam hivo, de most folulvizsgalom az ugyet


 
Te is tegyél a hajadba néhány neon tincset, hogy jobban lássanak onnan fentről. Arról nem is beszélve, hogy lehet, holnap már lesz is munkahelyed Haladni kell ám a korral


----------



## andika (2005 November 4)

csocsike írta:


> Hat, en nem voltam hivo, de most folulvizsgalom az ugyet


 
Ha eddig nem hittél ezután se fogsz."az légy aki vagy, érezd jól magad!"


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)

Mindjart megyek egy szallodaba, karbantartoi allasra jelentkezni. Duli is ott melozik. Talan folvesznek


----------



## andika (2005 November 4)

Ezerrel szoritunk, innen az óceán túlóldaláról jól megköpdöstelek, hátha bejön. 
Veled vagyunk!!


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

csocsike írta:


> Mindjart megyek egy szallodaba, karbantartoi allasra jelentkezni. Duli is ott melozik. Talan folvesznek


 
Hékás! Embör!
Ilyeneket azért mondjál már nekünk, hogy TUDJUNK RÁD GONDOLNI!
Drukkolok! Ha Számodra az a megfelelő, akkor fel is fognak venni!!! 
Légy ügyes 
Csak semmi szkepticizmus!


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)

Koci


----------



## andika (2005 November 4)

:88: :0: :4: :ugras: \\m/ ://:


----------



## Efike (2005 November 4)

csocsike írta:


> Mindjart megyek egy szallodaba, karbantartoi allasra jelentkezni. Duli is ott melozik. Talan folvesznek


:shock: Csak nem süllyedsz olyan mélyre, hogy dolgozni mész ! Közeleg a világvége ?


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

csocsike írta:


> Koci


 
Hány órára kell menned??
Aztán fésülködj és borotválkozz rendesen ám! 
Nálunk éppen 14,08 van


----------



## andika (2005 November 4)

Nahát Efike! Ez az arcodat még nem ismerem.


----------



## andika (2005 November 4)

csocsike írta:


> Mindjart megyek egy szallodaba, karbantartoi allasra jelentkezni. Duli is ott melozik. Talan folvesznek


 
Ha visszaértél, akár széna akár szalma jelezd mi volt.
Ha felvettek azért iszunk ha nem azért!:00:


----------



## Efike (2005 November 4)

Képzeld, mikor szőrös vagyok, morgós, nyűgös, kialvatlan.


----------



## andika (2005 November 4)

Az az arcodat nem akarom látni.
Csak ezt: amikor borotvált, vagy moslygós, csábitóan néző és kipihent.
Ühüm. Jó kép.
Fiatalabbnak nézel ki mint az előzön.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 4)

andika írta:


> Az az arcodat nem akarom látni.
> Csak ezt: amikor borotvált, vagy moslygós, csábitóan néző és kipihent.
> Ühüm. Jó kép.
> Fiatalabbnak nézel ki mint az előzön.


Az egy bescannelt kép volt a jogosítványomból


----------



## andika (2005 November 4)

Ég és föld, ég és föld!


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)

andika írta:


> Az az arcodat nem akarom látni.
> Csak ezt: amikor borotvált, vagy moslygós, csábitóan néző és kipihent.
> Ühüm. Jó kép.
> Fiatalabbnak nézel ki mint az előzön.


 
Mit udvarolsz te itten:,,:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

andika írta:


> Fiatalabbnak nézel ki mint az előzön.


 
Oh, micsoda bátorság!
Akartam is írni, hogy Efike évtizedeket fiatalodott 
De aztán inkább nem írtam ... 
Pedig tényleg!


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

Efike írta:


> Az egy bescannelt kép volt a jogosítványomból


 
Szóval, a rendőrök ijesztegetésére szánt sztárfotó


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)

Olyan mint egy piranha


----------



## andika (2005 November 4)

csocsike írta:


> Mit udvarolsz te itten:,,:


 
irgykedsz marhára mi?
Neked is szoktam udvarolni, akkor nem lázongsz. :..:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

csocsike írta:


> Mit udvarolsz te itten:,,:


 
TE meg mit féltékenykedsz!:fuck: 

Andi itt szervezi Neked a piálást, a sört, a bort, a páleszt ha így, ha úgy Te meg .... :555: :34: :111: :22: :777:


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)

Idaig csak ket foga volt mosmeg teli van a felye. A nagypapanak meg egy sem maradt


----------



## andika (2005 November 4)

Köszi drágám, legalább mi nők tartsunk össze.
Azt nem veszi észre mikor őt ajnározom. 
Pedig mindkettő a szívemcsücske.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

andika írta:


> Köszi drágám, legalább mi nők tartsunk össze.
> Azt nem veszi észre mikor őt ajnározom.
> Pedig mindkettő a szívemcsücske.


 
Igen, ez így van sajnos.
A múltkor is felemlegettem neki, hogy mindig csak azt veszi észre, amazt meg nem ... Dehát a pasik már csak ilyenek ....:-?


----------



## andika (2005 November 4)

az, amaz, ezeknek mindegy.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

andika írta:


> az, amaz, ezeknek mindegy.


 
Pedig, igazán jobban is odafigyelhetnének ... :-? 
Vajon ez egyszer megvalósul?:-| (naív, költői kérdés volt, nem várok rá választ)


----------



## andika (2005 November 4)

akkor válaszolok.
Vannak még csodák, láttam már fűben nyuszit.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)




----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

andika írta:


> akkor válaszolok.
> Vannak még csodák, láttam már fűben nyuszit.


 
Ez jó:0:


----------



## andika (2005 November 4)

igyekszem.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

*1 millió dollár egy mobiltelefonért*

*Eddig is találkozhattunk méregdrága luxus mobilokkal (pl. Vertu) a piacon, azonban az Aloisson most megrendelést kapott minden idők legdrágább mobiljának elkészítésére.* 


Peter Aloisson ékszerész-kézműves kapta azt a megtisztelő feladatot, hogy elkészítse minden idők legdrágább mobiltelefonját, amelynek értéke - ha elkészül - elérheti az 1 millió dollárt is. 

http://www.telebox.hu/gfx/spacer.gif
http://www.telebox.hu/gfx/spacer.gif[URL="http://www.telebox.hu/db/04/78/i00003478.jpg"]http://www.telebox.hu/db/04/78/i00003478.jpg[/URL]
http://www.telebox.hu/gfx/spacer.gif

Aloisson az elmúlt években számos megrendelést kapott arra, hogy készítsen luxus mobilt kézi berakásokkal. "_Tudtam, hogy a mobiltelefonok életünk mindennapos kellékei lesznek, hasonlóképpen, mint a nyakkendőnk vagy az óránk. Ezen tárgyak esetében is megvan az igény a luxus kategóriára, miért lennének pont a mobiltelefonok kivételek?_" - nyilatkozta Aloisson a CNN-nek. 

Aloisson kb. 3 mobiltelefont készít el évente, megrendelői elsősorban neves alkalmakra (pl. nászajándék) rendelik meg a méregdrága mobilokat 30 ezer dollár körüli árfekvésben. 

A Bécsben élő ékszerész úriember most elkészítheti minden idők legdrágább mobilját. A mintegy 1 millió dollár értékű megrendelést Németországból kapta Aloisson, ám a megrendelő kiléte egyelőre titok. 

http://www.telebox.hu/gfx/spacer.gif
http://www.telebox.hu/gfx/spacer.gifhttp://www.telebox.hu/db/04/7A/i0000347A.jpg
http://www.telebox.hu/gfx/spacer.gif

"_A mobil külső felületét vékony aranyréteg fogja borítani, ezt pedig pontosan 2590 db. természetes kék gyémánt kő fogja díszíteni. Ezek a gyémántok a Föld legdrágább drágaköveiből lesznek kiválogatva._" - mondta Aloisson. 

Habár a mobilokat általában eladásra készítik, az 1 millió dollár értékű telefon nem prototípusa egy szériának, így valószínűleg még az ékszerüzletekben sem találkozhatunk majd vele.


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 9)

Nahat meg kapni se lehet ennyiert?


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

Melitta írta:


> Nahat meg kapni se lehet ennyiert?


 
Szerintem, egyszerűen őrült a megrendelő.
Egy mobiltelefon, technikailag baromi gyorsan elavul.

Már hallottam millió dolláros bugyiról, melltartóról, karóráról stb. 
De technikai kütyüről, ami gyors elavulású még nem.
Ez olyan, mintha egy sz.gép monitort, vagy egy procit ruháznánk fel gyémántokkal ...


----------



## andika (2005 November 9)

Hát ha lenne rá keret, én bármikor, bármit.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

andika írta:


> Hát ha lenne rá keret, én bármikor, bármit.


 
Természetesen, tisztában voltunk vele, hogy Te is őrült vagy:lol:


----------



## andika (2005 November 9)

Tényleg? 
Ezek a falakon nem paplanok?
Ezért nem voltam kint már hetek óta?
A kukucskáló az ajtón nem design?
Úristen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bE vagyok ZÁRVA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

andika írta:


> bE vagyok ZÁRVA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Á, dehogy!
Ha van elég bonbonod a lavóros megvesztegetéséhez, akkor minden rendben


----------



## andika (2005 November 9)

Bonbon van, mogyicsoki nincs.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 9)

A kulcs nalunk van , de a szalantai addig leselkedett a kocsanyon ulo szemeivel amig beszorult a kulcslukba es most kivulrol torolgetik a szemit:ugras:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

andika írta:


> Bonbon van, mogyicsoki nincs.


 
Én, azt reggeliztem.
Egy egész táblával:wink:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

csocsike írta:


> A kulcs nalunk van , de a szalantai addig leselkedett a kocsanyon ulo szemeivel amig beszorult a kulcslukba es most kivulrol torolgetik a szemit:ugras:


 
Akkor a robbantási technikát használjuk.
Szólni kell a szalántainak, hogy csukja be a szemeit, hogy nehogy repeszdarabok kerüljenek bele:twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 9)

Be van neki csukva , en csuktam be tuzes vasalloval, hogy ne legyen rancos.


----------



## andika (2005 November 9)

Olyan hüle vagy, vizuális alkat vagyok.
Mostanáig röhögtem.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 9)

Na ezrt vagyok a zart osztalyon. A vasalt szemu szalantai miat nem tudok kimenni


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

csocsike írta:


> Be van neki csukva , en csuktam be tuzes vasalloval, hogy ne legyen rancos.


 
Ez nagyon gáz!
Könnyesre röhögtem magam!:--:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

csocsike írta:


> Na ezrt vagyok a zart osztalyon. A vasalt szemu szalantai miat nem tudok kimenni


 
Pedig én tudom, hogy csókos vagy a lavórosnál és ebből kifolyólag nagy sétákat teszel a kertben az árnyas fűzfák ligetében ... :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 9)

Mert ott adom oda a bonbont neki a paleszert cserebe. nekem bonbon gyaram van o meg lopja a lopott paleszt Biznic az biznic


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

csocsike írta:


> Mert ott adom oda a bonbont neki a paleszert cserebe. nekem bonbon gyaram van o meg lopja a lopott paleszt Biznic az biznic


 
Akkor beszállok ezennel a biznicbe 
Van:

Mérhetetlen mennyiségű mogyoróscsokoládém
Bahama-szigeteki nádcukorpárlatom


----------



## andika (2005 November 9)

Forgoszel írta:


> Akkor beszállok ezennel a biznicbe
> Van:
> 
> Mérhetetlen mennyiségű mogyoróscsokoládém
> Bahama-szigeteki nádcukorpárlatom


 
Áruló!!!!!!!!!
Arról volt szó hogy a mogyicsokit megtartjuk!


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 9)

Egyeztetni kell a lavorossal mert uzleti ugyeket coordinalni kell, mert a Pittinek tavcsoves nagyothallo keszuleke van, kulonossen rosszindulatuan kopasz


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 9)

andika írta:


> Áruló!!!!!!!!!
> Arról volt szó hogy a mogyicsokit megtartjuk!


 
Latod, ilyenek a nok. Lehet hogy nem is biznicelek vele, mert lehet hogy kelepce


----------



## andika (2005 November 9)

csocsike írta:


> Latod, ilyenek a nok. Lehet hogy nem is biznicelek vele, mert lehet hogy kelepce


 
Ezek után még biznicelni?


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 9)

Hat ez az. A lavoros mar vedett korban van/ remelem ezt nem olvassa mert sokkot kap,hogy en mit kapok utana az reszletkerdes/ vele lehet biznicelni.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

andika írta:


> Áruló!!!!!!!!!
> Arról volt szó hogy a mogyicsokit megtartjuk!


 
Ki mondta, hogy az eredetit adok és nem hamisítványt:shock: :?: 
Ápgédellek biznicből! Holnaptól tanfolyamra jársz!


----------



## andika (2005 November 9)

csocsike írta:


> Hat ez az. A lavoros mar vedett korban van/ remelem ezt nem olvassa mert sokkot kap,hogy en mit kapok utana az reszletkerdes/ vele lehet biznicelni.


 
Ha szerencséd van nem látja, a Tyúkanyózást is nehezn viselte.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

csocsike írta:


> Egyeztetni kell a lavorossal mert uzleti ugyeket coordinalni kell, mert a Pittinek tavcsoves nagyothallo keszuleke van, kulonossen rosszindulatuan kopasz


 

A távcsőüveget kicseréljük hegesztő üvegre:twisted: 
A nagyothallóg készüléket beragasztjuk ílyessel:twisted: 
Neonszínű, hosszúhajú parókát ragasztunk a fejéjre, hogy már messziről lássuk:twisted:


----------



## andika (2005 November 9)

Forgoszel írta:


> Ki mondta, hogy az eredetit adok és nem hamisítványt:shock: :?:
> Ápgédellek biznicből! Holnaptól tanfolyamra jársz!


 
Akkor legalább rakj oda egy kacsintó smile-t, vagy valamit, a frászt hoztad Rám.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

csocsike írta:


> Latod, ilyenek a nok. Lehet hogy nem is biznicelek vele, mert lehet hogy kelepce


 
Te csak NE gondolkodj, mert az káros az agyműködésedre


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

andika írta:


> Akkor legalább rakj oda egy kacsintó smile-t, vagy valamit, a frászt hoztad Rám.


 
*Na de Édes Husibogár!*

Egyszerűen muszáj inkognitóban, mert ha aztán a Csöcsi agytekervényei beindulnak, akkor...., :-| 

Na, akkor lesz igazán csak baj!:?


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 9)




----------



## andika (2005 November 9)

Már az van!


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

csocsike írta:


>


 
*A kép címe: *

Csöcsike inkognitóban

:mrgreen:


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 9)

csocsike írta:


> Hat ez az. A lavoros mar vedett korban van/ remelem ezt nem olvassa mert sokkot kap,hogy en mit kapok utana az reszletkerdes/ vele lehet biznicelni.


 
Ne remenykedjel , mert remeny vesztett lettel matol,a testoreim majd moresre tanitanak, es minden vedelem nelkul maradsz.

Nekem nem a korom vedett hanem szemelyem es ezt kerem tudomasul vetetni.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

Melitta írta:


> Ne remenykedjel , mert remeny vesztett lettel matol,a testoreim majd moresre tanitanak, es minden vedelem nelkul maradsz.


 
Ez az! Akkor mi támadásba is lendülhetünk 



Melitta írta:


> Nekem nem a korom vedett hanem szemelyem es ezt kerem tudomasul vetetni.


 
Mi van, ha csak elgépelte:shock:

Persze, kétlem:twisted:


----------



## Judith (2005 November 9)

csocsike írta:


>



Be szép vagy.:777: Ezt miért nem osztottad meg velem mult szombaton? Nekem ilyen szép kék parókám még sosem volt, pedig egyetlen gyermek vagyok. Panaszra megyek a Mamámhoz...:99:


----------



## Efike (2005 November 9)

Jaj Judit drága,
hát nem kaptál gyermekkorodban kék farókát ? A kutyamindenségit ! Azt hittem, hogy az az alapfelszereléshez tartozik.


----------



## Judith (2005 November 9)

Efike írta:


> Jaj Judit drága,
> hát nem kaptál gyermekkorodban kék farókát ? A kutyamindenségit ! Azt hittem, hogy az az alapfelszereléshez tartozik.



Efikém! Nemhogy nem kaptam alapvetö kék parókát, de még a matrózruháért is könyörögnöm kellett. Állitólag már az is burzsuj elhajlásnak minösült :,,:


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 9)

Melitta írta:


> Ne remenykedjel , mert remeny vesztett lettel matol,a testoreim majd moresre tanitanak, es minden vedelem nelkul maradsz.
> 
> Nekem nem a korom vedett hanem szemelyem es ezt kerem tudomasul vetetni.


 
Te meg miert mindig ram figyelsz>? Bezzeg a Simkomi verseit nem olvasod


----------



## Efike (2005 November 9)

Most momentán nem érek rá, de írd fel a gyermekkori sérelmeidet és perelni fogjuk Rákosit és Kádárt. :evil:


----------



## Judith (2005 November 9)

Efike írta:


> Most momentán nem érek rá, de írd fel a gyermekkori sérelmeidet és perelni fogjuk Rákosit és Kádárt. :evil:


OK.

Na, itt van az egyik sérelmem, matrózruha ügyben:

A népdalok mindenképp fontos szerepet játszottak az életemben. Nekik köszönhetem azt is, hogy ötéves korom­ban hozzájutottam a vágyva vágyott matrózruhához. Egy szép napon ráébredtem, hogy matrózruha nélkül nem le­het élni. Felismerésemet azonmód közöltem anyuékkal is,- de azt a választ kaptam, hogy ők rengeteg kislányt is­mernek, akik egész szépen túlélték ezt a hiányt. De én képtelen voltam lemondani róla, hetekre terítéken maradt a téma - mígnem apukám megunta a nyafogást és meg­súgta: ő tudja a titkát, hogyan tudnám anyukámat rábe­szélni a matrózruhára.
- Énekelj érte! - mondta, és mindjárt meg is tanított a következő dalra:

_Édesanyám, kedves anyám, csak _űz _a kérésem_
_Matrózruhát, matrózruhát csináltasson nékem!_
_Matrózruhát, sej-haj, aranygombot rája,_
_Ez illik, illik, illik, ez illik, illik, illik_
_Kopácsi Jutkára!_

Mondanom sem kell: megkaptam a matrózruhát. Fény­kép is őrzi boldog és fájó emlékét.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 9)

Gombos gyuszit nem piszkalni


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 9)

csocsike írta:


> Te meg miert mindig ram figyelsz>? Bezzeg a Simkomi verseit nem olvasod


 
Úgy látszik, feltűnőbb vagy, mint a sinkomi


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 9)

Ja, aze fotoztatom magam torpek kozott


----------



## andika (2005 November 9)

Bocsánat.Megbántottalak?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 12)

Timeline - magyarul... 
14 éves voltam és abban reménykedtem, hogy egy napon nekem is lesz barátnőm... 

16 éves koromban jártam egy lánnyal, de ebben a kapcsolatban nem volt semmi szenvedély. Úgy döntöttem, hogy életem hátralevő részét egy szenvedélyes nő mellett töltöm el... 

A főiskolán rátaláltam egy szenvedéllyel teli lányra, de túl emocionálisnak bizonyult. Olyan volt, mint egy királynő egy jól megírt drámában: mindig csak sírt és öngyilkossággal fenyegetődzött. Elhatároztam, hogy egy olyan nőre van szükségem, aki stabilitást nyújt nekem... 

25 éves koromra találtam is egy kiegyensúlyozott hölgyet, de eléggé unalmas volt. Abszolút megbízható jellemként semmi sem hozta őt lázba. Az életem egy nagy pangássá vált, úgy gondoltam, hogy izgalomra van szükségem... 

28 évesen találkoztam egy izgalmas nővel, de nem tudtam lépést tartani vele. Egyik dologból a másikba kapott, sohasem állapodott meg semmi mellett. 
Zabolátlanul művelt mindenfélét és mindenkivel flörtölt. Legalább annyiszor éreztem nyomorultnak magam, mint boldognak. Azt gondoltam, hogy egy ambiciózus hölgy jót fog nekem tenni... 

31 éves koromban rátaláltam erre a nőre. Ő valóban a földön járt. Összeházasodtunk. Olyan ambiciózus volt, hogy elvált tőlem és mindenemet elvitte... 

Most , lelkileg is érett férfivá váltam. 
Egészen egyszerűen egy olyan nőt keresek, akinek jó nagy mellei vannak..


----------



## andika (2006 Február 12)

Igy mulik a korral az igényesség.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 12)

Atveszi helyet a celszeruseg, ha az ember elesik, legalabb kapaszkodo legyen a kozelben


----------



## andika (2006 Február 12)

csocsike írta:


> Atveszi helyet a celszeruseg, ha az ember elesik, legalabb kapaszkodo legyen a kozelben


 
Meg a kényelem,ha nincs meg a kispárna,ugye!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 12)

Aha, arra is jo, de amikor folrazom a pelyhet benne akkor mindig fejbe csapnak


----------



## andika (2006 Február 12)

Az egyikkel leüt,a másikkal fellocsol!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 12)

Probaltam huzatot cserelni rajta, de azt sem hagytak


----------



## andika (2006 Február 12)

Se toll se ciha,keress egy másikat!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 12)

Kerestem, mind tele van ujlenyomatokkal es en nem is vagyok daktilloszkopus , es mindenki fol van haborodva amikor lissopruvel es porral akarok bibelodni. A mai nok mar nem az igazioak. bezzeg a muzeumban van egy par darab amelyik csondes ees nyugton van


----------



## andika (2006 Február 12)

..és jó nagy mellük is van?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 12)

Ki vannak tomve, de a muzeumor az eroskodik, hogy viaszbol van az egesz. En nem hiszek nekik, de ok az erosebbek


----------



## andika (2006 Február 12)

Hát az legalább már nem ficánkol,nem beszél vissza és nem kér pénzt!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 12)

Az nem , de a muzeum or az igen:twisted: Biztos az Efi kuldte a nyakamra. En cserebe a szegedi gyosot kuldom.:twisted:


----------



## andika (2006 Február 12)

párbajozzátok le szerintem,már rég kellett arra járnunk ugyis.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 12)

Az nem parbajozik, belebonyolodott a honfitarsaba es le se toj


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 12)

Direkt nem párbajozom, hogy zsibbadjon el a keze. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 12)

Tudom hogy direkt, de nem gondoltam volna , hogy erre vetemedsz:98:


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 12)

Mindenre képes vagyok, hogy neked ártsak. Lehet, hogy nem is kell párbajozni, mert megüt a guta. :111:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 12)

Ez igy igaz***


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 12)

Megalkuvoak lettetek.....lettunk az ido mulasaval ;-)


----------



## andika (2006 Február 12)

Kár.Nekem hiányzik a párbaj.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 12)

Izgassuk fel oket ! ;-)


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 12)

Andika kepzeld el ! Most kaptam ezt a kepet Efike uj hazarol , ugy tudom Csocsike kuldte .....


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 12)

Mostmar ertheto miert tart ilyen sokaig a koltozkodes Efikenek.


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 13)

FiFike írta:


> Andika kepzeld el ! Most kaptam ezt a kepet Efike uj hazarol , ugy tudom Csocsike kuldte .....


Bocsi hogy beleszolok, de ez ertheto hogy feje tetejen al a haz, ott ahol o lakik mindig minden a fejetejen all! azt ugy mondjak heberul hogy BALAGAN!


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 13)

Kulonben szisztok, akivel meg nem beszeltem ma!


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 13)

Asi írta:


> Bocsi hogy beleszolok, de ez ertheto hogy feje tetejen al a haz, ott ahol o lakik mindig minden a fejetejen all! azt ugy mondjak heberul hogy BALAGAN!


 
Szia Asi, a számból vetted ki a szót, erre én is csak azt tudom mondani, hogy ez tényleg BALALAGAN!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 13)

Ez volt az Efi vara, de en elinteztem


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 13)

Csak azért dűlt el, mert te építetted. Pancser :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 13)

Itt most nem az en epitomernoki diplomamrol van szo. hanem a te lovagiasagodrol


----------



## kata53 (2006 Február 13)

Szia Asi!Köszöntelek érezed jól magad!!A ház dőtés az lehet a csocsi müve nem minden az aminek látszik!!!!!:razz::razz::razz: FiFike hergeljük őket!!!!!:..:
Kata53


----------



## kata53 (2006 Február 13)

*kata53*





Nem meg mondtam !!! , Még le sem írtam ,és már bevallotta!!!:razz::razz::razz:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 16)

Efiiiiiiiii! Nem értem a negatív számokat!
- Na, idefigyelj, mondok egy egyszerű példát. Hat ejtőernyős van egy repülőgépen, és tíz kiugrik, ekkor négynek vissza kell másznia, hogy ne legyen a gépen egy ejtőernyős sem.


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 16)

Igazan nem ertem hogy tortent ez a baki, na mindegy itt vagyok!


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 16)

csocsike írta:


> Efiiiiiiiii! Nem értem a negatív számokat!
> - Na, idefigyelj, mondok egy egyszerű példát. Hat ejtőernyős van egy repülőgépen, és tíz kiugrik, ekkor négynek vissza kell másznia, hogy ne legyen a gépen egy ejtőernyős sem.


 
Ha figyelembe vesszük, hogy ez a gép a hangárban áll - nagyjavításon -, már is igazak a fent leírtak. Az a visszamászós négy meg újra ugrik. Hány ugrás volt : 10. Hányan maradtak a gépen : 0.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 16)

Aha. Te is jo helyen vagy


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 16)

csocsike írta:


> Aha. Te is jo helyen vagy


most mar igen!


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 16)

csocsike írta:


> Ez volt az Efi vara, de en elinteztem


 
Nezd Efike csak nem az Izraeli buldozeresek jartak nallad, azt hittek hogy terrrorista vagy?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 16)

Nem hittek. Tudtak.


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 16)

kata53 írta:


> Szia Asi!Köszöntelek érezed jól magad!!A ház dőtés az lehet a csocsi müve nem minden az aminek látszik!!!!!:razz::razz::razz: FiFike hergeljük őket!!!!!:..:
> Kata53


 
En is koszontelek  !


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 16)

Katam ! Ugy felhergelem oket , hogy ott allnak majd mint a sobalvany ;-)


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 17)

Szia FiFike, hogy mirol van szo? Azthiszem egy kicsit le maradtam valamirol, kit sikerult felhergelni?


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 18)

*Na most ki az őrült ?*

Tegnap nehezen aludtam el. Egy probléma pörgött a fejemben, aztán reggel fél hatkor felkelvén előkaptam egy papírt meg a ceruzát és le is írtam, mert ugy a gondolat elszáll az írást meg kiviszi a huzat az ablakon. 
No nézzük csak, hogy miről is van szó ?
Csatolás megtekintése 5027
Tehát van két tömeg, amik tömegvonzást fejtenek ki egymásra Newton mester klasszikus törvénye értelmében, mert mindkét tömeg tudja a fizikát és jólnevelt. Az egyik tömeget nevezzük el m1-nek a másikat nevezzük el m2-nek, és jelentsük ki, hogy az m1 = m2 -vel és, hogy egyszerűbb legyen a számolás, a tömeg legyen egységnyi, vagyis 1, 
Legyen a két tömeg központjának egymástól való távolsága pontosan 1 méter.
Ebben az esetben a két tömeg között fellépő kölcsönhatás newtonban
0.6670000000e-10
Na most kezdjünk el rosszalkodni. Helyezzünk a két tömeg közé pontosan félúton egy harmadikat, amelyik szintén 1 kg.
Csatolás megtekintése 5028
Most már egy kicsivel bonyolultabb a helyzet. Annak érdekében, hogy ne gabalyodjunk bele, mint macska a házicérnába, ezt a középen csücsülő tömeget nevezzük el m3-nak. 
Az nyilvánvaló, hogy az előzőekben kiszámolt 0.6670000000e-10 newton erőhatás az m1 és m2 tömegek között megmarad, de egy új erő fog fellépni az m1 és az m3 illetve az m2 és az m3 viszonyában. Ne törje senki a fejét, kiszámoltam azt is a matematikai progimmal: 0.2668000000e-9 newton. 
Az tudnivaló, hogy az erő az mindig vektor, ezek az erők azonos irányúak, ezért egyszerűen össze kell csak adni őket, vagyis a rendszerben fellépő erők összege: 0.3335000000e-9 newton. 
Kezdjük el forgatni a rendszert, az m3 tömeg középpontja körül.
Csatolás megtekintése 5029
Ekkor az m1 és m2 tömegekre hatni fog a centrifugális erő. Nos engem az érdekelt, hogy milyen gyorsan kell forognia a rendszernek, hogy a centrifugális erő pontosan kiegyensúlyozza a tömegek között fellépő tömegvonzást.
n := 1/2*(m1*r*Fc)^(1/2)*m1*r*Pi​ Ez 0.2868585483e-4 fordulat/sec -re adódott. Hihetetlen ! Pedig nincs hiba. Namármost: A rendszert elkezdjük pörgetni mondjuk 100 fordulat/sec (RPS) fordulatszámmal. Annak érdekében, hogy a newtoni törvény élhessen, az m1 és m2 tömegeknek távolodniuk kell egymástól. Igen ám, de mi van akkor, ha nem engedjük távolodni őket ? Ilyenkor negatív erők lépnek fel a rendszerben és ez azzal jár elméletileg, hogy a központban elhelyezett m3 tömeg tömege csökken :shock: Vagy nem ? Vagy Newton tévedett ? Vagy én tévedek ? ​ ​


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 18)

Efi. Newton tevedett. Ezt en mar 3 eves koromban is tudtam, Es az ovonenihez vagott ketismeretlenes egyenlettel tudtara is hoztam:111: 


Azota gyakran szedek altatot, es ha ilyesmi ennek elenere eszembe jut, rogton rohanok az orvoshoz, es aztan egyutt rohanunk tovabb.


----------



## pitti (2006 Február 18)

Efi,
En aztan lokott vagyok az ilyen temaban mer azt se tudom kiszamolni a Csocsi kotangese milyen relacioban van a palinkas uveg szinuszaval Vasarnap naplementekor. 
Viszont az energia megmaradas torvenyet figyelembe veve az m1, m2, m3 tomegvonzasa mibol fakad? Milyen energia alakul at tomeg vozassa ami nyugalmi helyzetben is megmarad?


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 18)

Jo eg Efike !
Elszedultem ahogy olvastam , na arra valaszolj ez mitol van ?


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 18)

pitti írta:


> Efi,
> En aztan lokott vagyok az ilyen temaban mer azt se tudom kiszamolni a Csocsi kotangese milyen relacioban van a palinkas uveg szinuszaval Vasarnap naplementekor.
> Viszont az energia megmaradas torvenyet figyelembe veve az m1, m2, m3 tomegvonzasa mibol fakad? Milyen energia alakul at tomeg vozassa ami nyugalmi helyzetben is megmarad?


 Hát a jó öreg Einstein Csatolás megtekintése 5045speciális relativitáselméletét figyelve, az anyag energiává alakul át és közben mozog. Tehát mozgási energiáról volna szó. Igen ám, de az én elméletem szerint a tömegek távolsága mondjuk rögzitve volna (constans) és a sebesség a változó, pontosabban nagyobb, mint ami elegendő lenne a tömegrendszeren belül kialakult erőviszonyok neutralizálásához. Ilyenkor más nem változhat, csak a tömeg, méghozzá az m3 tömege, ami középen helyezkedik el. Kb. tudom is, hogy tudom ezt megcsinálni modellben, csak az a baj, hogy a Földön lehetetlen, mert a gravitáció zavar. A rendszert ki kellene cipelni a Kupier-övön kívülre, ahol a bolygók és napok tömegvonzása nem érvényesül a hatalmas távolság miatt.  De azért mint theoria érdekes. Vagy nem ?


----------



## pitti (2006 Február 18)

Megyek inni valamit.


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 18)

Efike írta:


> Hát a jó öreg Einstein Csatolás megtekintése 5045speciális relativitáselméletét figyelve, az anyag energiává alakul át és közben mozog. Tehát mozgási energiáról volna szó. Igen ám, de az én elméletem szerint a tömegek távolsága mondjuk rögzitve volna (constans) és a sebesség a változó, pontosabban nagyobb, mint ami elegendő lenne a tömegrendszeren belül kialakult erőviszonyok neutralizálásához. Ilyenkor más nem változhat, csak a tömeg, méghozzá az m3 tömege, ami középen helyezkedik el. Kb. tudom is, hogy tudom ezt megcsinálni modellben, csak az a baj, hogy a Földön lehetetlen, mert a gravitáció zavar. A rendszert ki kellene cipelni a Kupier-övön kívülre, ahol a bolygók és napok tömegvonzása nem érvényesül a hatalmas távolság miatt.  De azért mint theoria érdekes. Vagy nem ?


 
Komolyan mondom benned egy Einstein veszett ell!:--:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 18)

Efike írta:


> n := 1/2*(m1*r*Fc)^(1/2)*m1*r*Pi
> Ez 0.2868585483e-4 fordulat/sec -re adódott. Hihetetlen ! Pedig nincs hiba. Namármost:


Hát nincs itt egy ápoló sem a közelben ? Nyilvánvaló, hogy elfogyott a gyógyszere. Amióta a főnővér európai turnén van, itt mindenkinek csak rosszabbodik az állapota.
Efike, nyugodj meg a *-okat csak a moderátorok tették be a képletbe, a szabályzat előírásai szerint.


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 19)

Pixi írta:


> Hát nincs itt egy ápoló sem a közelben ? Nyilvánvaló, hogy elfogyott a gyógyszere. Amióta a főnővér európai turnén van, itt mindenkinek csak rosszabbodik az állapota.
> Efike, nyugodj meg a *-okat csak a moderátorok tették be a képletbe, a szabályzat előírásai szerint.


 
Nem a gyogyszere fogyott el kedves apoloknak, hanem elszoktek, mert nem birtak tovabb a kikebzest! Ugyhogy gyoztunk szabadok vagyunk, mostantol mondenki azt csinal amit akar.:777:


----------



## kata53 (2006 Február 19)

pitti írta:


> Megyek inni valamit.


 





Megteszi Pitti?:111:


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 19)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :evil:


----------



## kata53 (2006 Február 19)

Tej ellen felmentést kapsz azért még a főnővért véleményét, kérd ki!
A Pittinek többet küldtem kérj tőle is!!

 Aztán nehogy igy imbolyogjál !mert én fogok ki kapni a Judith asszonytól!:razz:


----------



## kata53 (2006 Február 19)

Asi írta:


> Nem a gyogyszere fogyott el kedves apoloknak, hanem elszoktek, mert nem birtak tovabb a kikebzest! Ugyhogy gyoztunk szabadok vagyunk, mostantol mondenki azt csinal amit akar.:777:


cincognak az egerek?
Asi azt hiszem tévedésben vagy!!A következő te leszel!!!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 19)

Asi írta:


> Nem a gyogyszere fogyott el kedves apoloknak, hanem elszoktek, mert nem birtak tovabb a kikebzest! Ugyhogy gyoztunk szabadok vagyunk, mostantol mondenki azt csinal amit akar.:777:


 


En az ijesmit nagyon halkan mondanam mert itt a falnak is fule van es a profeta kezei is hosszuak, es ez nem szuletesi rendelleneseg


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 19)

kata53 írta:


> http://www.canadahun.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=5071&stc=1&d=1140438797http://www.canadahun.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=5072&stc=1&d=1140439098 Tej ellen felmentést kapsz azért még a főnővért véleményét, kérd ki!
> A Pittinek többet küldtem kérj tőle is!!
> 
> Aztán nehogy igy imbolyogjál !mert én fogok ki kapni a Judith asszonytól!:razz:


:shock: Miért kapnál ki Judith asszonytól ? Judith nem a feleségem. Nekem Judit a feleségem. Judith viszont a másodunokahúgom nővére keresztanyjának a barátnője volt, amíg az el nem költözött Kuala-Lumpurba és nem nyitott ott gőzmosodát.


----------



## andika (2006 Február 19)

Nagy a család...


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 20)

Asi nem latod tisztan a zartosztalyon kialakult apolasi modszert . Pixi arra gondolt , hogy az apolt gyogyszere fogyott el ! A Fonover es az irgalmatlan noverek soha nem fogynak ki otletekbol es "gyogyszerbol". Akinek nem eleg a 110 az 220-as sokkolast kap , ez barhol -barmikor alkazmahato . Beallsz egy lavor vizbe .... fejeden az anod es kezedbe kapod ... eloszor a - majd a + kobor vezeteket . Ezt forro prizniccel egalizaljuk . Ha ezutan is panaszaid lesznek hangtompitos szajkosarral felszerelve atszallitunk az utokezelobe .


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 20)

FiFike írta:


> Akinek nem eleg a 110 az 220-as sokkolast kap , ez barhol -barmikor alkazmahato . .


 És nem is említetted a 380 Volt három fázisát, vagy a 600 Voltos feszkót, amit a metróból vezettünk ki.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 20)

Efi, te el vagy tevedve. Ez a vernyomas, nem a volt:8:


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 20)

Ha fejbeütlek, a vérnyomásod lesz volt :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 20)

Ember kell oda


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 20)

Asi a 380 Volt 3. fazisos kezeles utan :


----------



## kata53 (2006 Február 20)

Fifke !már be is vezetted a sokkolót a Fiúknak?már azért gondolom ,hogy jó hosszú az "áramszünet":razz::razz::razz:


----------



## kata53 (2006 Február 20)

Efike! nekem mindegy Judith vagy Judit Rám ne uszísd egyiket sem!!!!:razz::razz::razz:


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 20)

Fifike!

Ha gondolod, küldök egy szünetmentest! Biztos ami biztos!:mrgreen:

Puszi! Szami


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 20)

Tegnap delutan egyenesben sugarozta a torontoi tv azt a tuntetest, amit a torontoi muslim kozosseg szervezett. Tobb szazfos tomeg vonult a varoshaza ele , ahol egy latszolag is muslim szonok a kovetkezo keppen zarta beszedet. Mi muslimok fogjunk ossze, es harcoljunk addig, amig az egyetlen igaz vallas fog uralkodni a foldon. Mas vallasnak es nezetnek nincs letjogosultsaga. A tomeg egyikfele futyult, ezek voltak azok az idiota keresztenyek akik a balhe kedviert kimentek tuntetni, mert hat ido van miert ne tuntessunk, a masik fele tombolt es ejenzett, ezek voltak az igazi muslimok. Engem a viz kivert. Nem akarok vallasuldozonek latszani, de ha a vallas ezt eredmenyezi, akkor koszonom nem kerek belolle. :111:


----------



## pitti (2006 Február 20)

Van elado imaszonyegem meg iranytum.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 20)

Nahat kedves norverkek lesz itt munka ennyi ferfi fog atterni a muszlim vallasra igaz mar elmultak 13 evesek de ez ugyse szamit.


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Február 20)

*Péniszt kínálnak a kínai étteremben*

A pekingi ínyencek legújabb találkozóhelye a péniszspecialitásairól híres étterem. A kínai főváros krémje, üzletemberek és politikusok kóstolhatják meg a jak-, szamár-, ökör- vagy akár fókapéniszből készült különlegességeket. Kínában úgy tartják: az vagy, amit megeszel, ezért a vendégek java az erősebbik nem képviselőiből kerül ki, hogy jangját, azaz férfiasságát erősítse. A fogásokat szezámmaggal, szójaszósszal és hillivel teszik ízletesebbé. Első vendégeknek a konyhafőnök a hatféle állat péniszéből készülő vegyestálat ajánlja, négyfajta herével, csontlében főzve. A szamár vagy kecskepénisz közönséges fogásnak számít 20-30 dollárért, de ha valaki igazi különlegességre vágyik, az megrendelheti előre a 220 dolláros kanadai fókapéniszt.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 20)

Izlesek es pofonok ....


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 20)

ezert? allatokat olni............. ezeket a vendeget szolgalnam fel a dzsungel oroszlan asztalanal,mikor jo ehes.


----------



## pitti (2006 Február 20)

Forgoszel írta:


> A pekingi ínyencek legújabb találkozóhelye a péniszspecialitásairól híres étterem. A kínai főváros krémje, üzletemberek és politikusok kóstolhatják meg a jak-, szamár-, ökör- vagy akár fókapéniszből készült különlegességeket. Kínában úgy tartják: az vagy, amit megeszel, ezért a vendégek java az erősebbik nem képviselőiből kerül ki, hogy jangját, azaz férfiasságát erősítse. A fogásokat szezámmaggal, szójaszósszal és hillivel teszik ízletesebbé. Első vendégeknek a konyhafőnök a hatféle állat péniszéből készülő vegyestálat ajánlja, négyfajta herével, csontlében főzve. A szamár vagy kecskepénisz közönséges fogásnak számít 20-30 dollárért, de ha valaki igazi különlegességre vágyik, az megrendelheti előre a 220 dolláros kanadai fókapéniszt.


A Csocsinel ezt $2.50 ert is meg lehet kapni, igaz o csal mer nem csontleben fozi.:111:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 23)

Forgoszel írta:


> A pekingi ínyencek .......a hatféle állat péniszéből készülő vegyestálat ajánlja, négyfajta herével, csontlében főzve. A szamár vagy kecskepénisz közönséges fogásnak számít 20-30 dollárért, de ha valaki igazi különlegességre vágyik, az megrendelheti előre a 220 dolláros kanadai fókapéniszt.


 
Akkor mennyit kérhetnek ezért, ami ezen - a FiFike által publikált képen - a bal alsó sarokban sül a roston ??
-


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 23)

:``: 
pekfutyi jo asszony modra
kakastoke kirantva
disznohere magyarosan
lofutyi abalva
macskapocse savanyitva


----------



## andika (2006 Február 23)

Jó étvágyat!


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 24)

Asi, a tejfölösszájú, elsőéves lovagipari gyakornok, hosszú kezeléséből szabadulva már megint a két minden hájjal és hemorájttal lekent páncélzatú lovag összecsapásának a helyszinén hetvenkedik. Előbb utóbb kirántják alóla nagyfülű, szürke paripáját és akkorát fog esni, mint bukott cég árfolyama a tőzsdén...
Ime Asi, a vakmerő lovag:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 27)

Nem értem, miért nem tudnak a zsidók és az arabok leülni és jó keresztények módjára rendezni ezt az ügyet. :5:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 27)

Csocsike a kerdesed jogos ! Egyik kutya masik eb es mindenki ragaszkodik a sajat koloncahoz ..."szokasaihoz" ;-)
Ezt a kepet az olimpia zarounnepsegen talaltam . Emlekeztet engem a mi lovagitornankra , mintha valami bohoc ugralna Csocsike szarnysegedje korul !

previous 1 | ... | 4 | 5 | *6* | 7 | 8 | ... | 51next *»*


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 27)

csocsike írta:


> Nem értem, miért nem tudnak a zsidók és az arabok leülni és jó keresztények módjára rendezni ezt az ügyet. :5:


Szerintem még nem visszafordíthatatlan az 'ügy', egy-két privát üzenetváltással megoldható. Csak egyetlen apróságot kellene tisztázni.
Elvégre Kanadában vagyunk ! 
Ha itt nem lehet egy vitás kérdést lerendezni, akkor miért várnánk el ezt másoktól.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 27)

En csak ulok es hulyesegeket beszelek, nem kell velem torodni. Amiota a lavoros lenyulta a napolyimat, a Pitti lenyulta a piamat, az Asi kiuzott a topicombol azot a csak vegetalok es varok a reinkarnaciora. Ha nem lesz akkor nagyon megverek valakit


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 27)

Csocsike 7vegi utokezeles volt ...tiszta a terep a topikodban ;-)


> _Üdvözlök mindenkit! Foglaljatok helyet, szolgáljátok ki magatokat egy itallal! Helyezkedjetek el kényelmesen! Ha valami kérdés vagy kiegészítés van, nyugodtan szakítsatok félbe, csak széttépni nem kell. Nem kívánom, hogy valaki is feszélyezve érezze magát. Ez egy kötetlen, de annál értékesebb és érdekesebb beszélgetés kíván lenni. Hiszen nem árt néha egy kissé a dolgok mögé tekinteni, akár szubjektív, akár objektív szempontból, akár csak passzióból. Amit hallani fogtok, az én személyes gondolataim és érzéseim, amit felfogtok az a Ti bölcsességetek lesz. Azonban igyekszem változó értelmezésekkel megvilágítani a homályt, hogy mindenki tudjon követni. Lesz, akit megbotránkoztat, de lesznek, akiknek épülésére fog szolgálni. Remélem, a többség az utóbbiak közé fog tartozni. Legtöbbször a fejemben lévő gondolatok visszhangjait fogjátok figyelemmel kísérni, de nem kell aggódni, hisz az őrültet és a zsenit csak egy hajszál választja el egymástól. Én ezen a hajszálon kívánok táncolni, feszegetve ezzel a létezés szellemi határait. Kezdjünk is bele..._


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 27)

Amilyen megatalkodott vasott kolyok voltal, ne bizzal reinkarnacioban olyan nagyon. Kulonben is napolyi csak akkor jarna ha feltoltotted volna a raktarat, de irigy vagy sajnalod az edessegre a penzt.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 27)

Nem vagytok ti rokonok a Pittivel?:111:


----------



## Judith (2006 Február 27)

Melitta írta:


> Amilyen megatalkodott vasott kolyok voltal, ne bizzal reinkarnacioban olyan nagyon. Kulonben is napolyi csak akkor jarna ha feltoltotted volna a raktarat, de irigy vagy sajnalod az edessegre a penzt.



Álljon meg a menet Melitta! Nem jól tudod a dolgokat, ugyanis a reincarnáció az nem egy jutalom, hanem egy komoly büntetés, azok számára, akik, mint Csöcsike is, vásott gyerköcök voltak. Szóval szerintem tutti a dolog. Csak majd el kell döntenie, hogy fiú lesz a vagy lány, és hogy a világ melyik csücskébe akar ujra világot látni.


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 27)

De nem lesz nyugalma az új életében sem, mert utánamegyek és harcolok vele :twisted: aztán megírjuk nektek a fejleményeket.:444:


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Február 27)

*Marilyn Monroe lelke?*

*Lehetséges, hogy Kleopátra és Marilyn Monroe reinkarnációja kis hazánkban él, ráadásul egy személyben? Nos, a cáfolhatatlan igazságot talán sohasem fogjuk megtudni, mert az odaát van. Ám Dezső Zsuzsannának meggyőződése, hogy ő az a különleges személy.*

Hősnőnk honlapján sziklaszilárd bizonyítékokkal kísérli meg alátámasztani, miért is lakozik testében ugyanaz az örökkévaló lélek, amely annak idején Marilyn sokak által kívánatosnak tartott bőrébe bújt. Egy karma-asztrológus segítségével ugyanis Zsuzsanna rájött, hogy ő a tragikus sorsú színésznő reinkarnációja. A mester szerint "Mindketten érzékeny, sebezhető nők. A magánéletükben szintén sok a párhuzam, sőt Zsuzsanna is kacérkodik a színészettel." Ez igen! Micsoda megdöbbentő a hasonlóság! Hiszen valóban kevés olyan nő élhet a Föld kerekén, akik érzékenyek, és színészi álmokat dédelgetnek, netán még a férfiakkal is hadilábon állnak. Ám ha valakit mindez nem győzött volna meg, Zsuzsanna felsorolja a kettejük sorsa között fellelhető lefegyverző párhuzamokat. Íme néhány példa a teljesség igénye nélkül:

 Marilyn sötétbarna hajjal és szemöldökkel született.
Akárcsak Zsuzsanna. 
 Marilyn sosem ismerte az apját.
Zsuzsát az édesanyja nevelte, apjáról sosem hallott. 
 Bár sokan azt hiszik, hogy Marilyn alacsony volt, valójában átlagos 
magasságúnak számított 166 cm-el.
Zsuzsa 167 cm-re nőtt. 
 "Szeméből mindig szomorúság és magányosság sugárzott." - mondta Arthur Miller.
"Mintha mindig szomorú és magányos lennél." - mondta Zsuzsának egykori férje. 
 Egy fotós egyszer azt mondta Marilynről, hogy nem fotogén.
Az egyik rejtvénylap fotósa ugyanezt a véleményt fogalmazta meg Zsuzsával kapcsolatban. 
 "Egy fogkrém-reklámhoz miért kell fürdőruhára vetkőznöm?"-kérdezte Norma Jean, valamikor az 1949-es évben.
 "Egy samponreklámhoz miért kellene levetkőznöm?"-kérdezte Zsuzsa 1999-ben. 
Marilyn úgy gondolta, felesleges olyasmivel terhelnie az agyát, amit úgysem fog hasznosítani későbbi életében, ezért nem foglalkozott a reál tárgyakkal. Irodalomból mindig nagyon jó volt. Néha az iskolai újságban is publikált.
Zsuzsa mindig csak arra fordított figyelmet, amiről úgy gondolta, később is hasznosíthatja. Matematikából és kémiából megbukott, viszont irodalomból jeles volt és az iskolai lapban is gyakran publikálhatott. 
 Joe Di Maggio arany bokaláncot ajándékozott Marilynnek, a 27. születésnapjára. 
 Zsuzsa 27 éves volt, mikor vőlegényétől arany bokaláncot kapott ajándékba. 

Nos, akiben még kérdőjelek maradtak az azonosságot illetően azok alapján, hogy mindkét hölgy sötétbarna hajjal és szemöldökkel született, és nem ismerték az édesapjukat, annak bizonyára legkésőbb akkor eloszlanak a kétségei, amikor megtudják, hogy mindketten átlagos magasságúak, és valaki egyszer azt mondta rájuk, hogy nem fotogének.

Ne legyünk azonban igazságtalanok, Zsuzsanna a kettejük közötti különbségeket sem rejti véka alá, jóllehet, ez a lista jóval kurtább, és természetesen a mi Zsuzsannánk kerül ki győztesen az összehasonlításból:

 "Szerintem Zsuzsa szebb mint Marilyn. - mondta az egykori udvarló. - Hiszen ő ilyennek született, míg Monroe-t plasztikázták és Zsuzsa azt mesélte, hogy állítólag legalább 6 órán át festették, hogy úgy nézzen ki, ahogy." 
 "Tény, hogy Marilyn alkoholt is fogyasztott, cigarettázott és olykor csúnya szavakat is használt. Zsuzsa azonban egyáltalán nem bírja az alkoholt, cigarettához sem nyúlna soha és egyáltalán nem beszél csúnya szavakkal. Egykori férje szerint Zsuzsanna Marilyn 'javított változata'."

Tessék? Jól értjük? Az probléma, hogy Marilynnek órákra volt szüksége, hogy úgy nézzen ki, mint saját maga a legjobb formájában, ám Zsuzsának nem róható fel, hogy hosszas sminkelésre és fodrászkodásra (na meg photoshopolásra) van szüksége, hogy legalább nagyjából úgy fessen, mint Marilyn (nem is a legjobb formájában)?

Szívesen elbeszélgetnénk azért azzal a pasival is, aki nem követett el mindent, hogy megtartsa Marilyn javított változatát. Azon persze nem csodálkozunk, hogy Arthur Miller és J. F. Kennedy dobta a színésznőt, hiszen őket csak egy fapados Marilynnel hozta össze a sors.

Ha már Zsuzsanna Marilyn újramegtestesüléseként tekint magára, természetesen nem ússzuk meg, hogy a reinkarnációról is megossza velünk gondolatait:
"Hisznek a reinkarnációban? Mindegy. A reinkarnációt nem érdekli, hogy ki hisz benne." Igazán tökös gyerek ez a reinkarnáció. 

"Bizonyítékok támasszák alá (sic!), hogy a reinkarnáció igenis szerepelt a szent iratokban." Reméljük, azért Zsuzsanna annak idején az iskolai újságban kerülte a suksükölést...

Úgy tűnik, hősnőnk a 'ha lúd, legyen kövér!' elvet vallja, hiszen álmairól mesélve azzal is szembesíti a nyájas olvasót, hogy nemcsak Marilyn Monroe, de Kleopátra viselt dolgai is az ő testébe vándorolt lélek számlájára írhatók: 
"Az álmaink is árulkodnak egykori személyiségünkről. Én például álmodtam már arról is, hogy a sivatagban uralkodónő vagyok, s látom, hogy ellenséges csapatok közelednek. Ekkor befutok egy sötét helyre, talán éppen egy piramisba. Látom az ékszereimet, a ruhámat, mely nem sok. Aztán emlékszem még a kígyómarásra is, amely a halálomat okozta. (Csak ezt követően olvastam részletesen Cleopatra életéről, s hihetetlenül megrémisztett mennyire hasonló halálának leírása az én egykori álmommal.) Az is tény, hogy gyermekkorom óta két hely vonz betegesen. Az egyik Egyiptom, a másik Amerika."

Tehát Kleopátra és Dezső Zsuzsanna közé is egyenlőségjel tehető. Figyelemreméltó elmélet, melynek azon aspektusa felett sem szabad elsiklani, hogy ezek szerint Marilyn Kleopátra reinkarnációja volt...

Megkockáztatjuk, Zsuzsanna nem vádolható azzal, hogy gyenge lábakon áll az önbizalma. E gyanúnk csak erősödik, ahogy tovább olvassuk weboldalát. Zsuzsa ugyanis panasznak álcázott felsőbbrendűségi tudattal így vall: "Egy újságírótól hallottam, hogy noha minden ember szeretne egyedi és különleges és lehetőleg a legjobb-legszebb lenni a világon, közben gyűlölik azt, aki valóban az." Megtudhatjuk természetesen azt is, hogy őt gyermekkorától fogva mindenki csak bántotta és kiközösítette. Vajon valóban azért, mert ő a "legjobb-legszebb a világon"? Mert irigyelték a tökéletességét? Persze a kérdés csak költői. Hogy is vonhatnánk kétségbe egy istennő ítélőképességét? Hiszen Zsuzsanna kiokosít minket: 
"Aki elérhetetlen és messze felettük áll, az nem vonzó a számukra, mert csak megjelenésével is érezteti velük, hogy értékesebb náluk! Mert valójában irigylik! Angelika Hoefler, a reinkarnáció-kutatás egyik úttörője szerint így teremtődnek az Istenek." Huhh, ehhez már nem tudunk (nem merünk) semmit hozzáfűzni...

Azt is csak félve jegyezzük meg, hogy a honlapon található, Marilynt és Zsuzsannát összehasonlító képekről üvölt az összemontírozás. Ha valóban olyan gigászi a hasonlóság, akkor erre mi szükség volt? Nem beszélve arról, hogy ha elfogadjuk is a reinkarnáció létezését, a kutatások egyáltalán nem támasztják alá, hogy az újraszülető lélek hasonló küllemű emberben ölt testet. Még az azonos nem sem "követelmény", ahogy a sorsban fellelhető párhuzamok sem, még ha azok különlegesebbek lennének is annál, mint hogy valaki (sajnos) apa nélkül nő fel, vagy bokaláncot kap ajándékba.

De ne legyünk túl szigorúak Zsuzsannához. Van, aki - szintén sötét hajjal és szemöldökkel megáldva - bizarr fehérnemű-gyűjteményéről és naptárjairól híresült el, más pedig - érdekes módon ugyancsak barna haj és szemöldök alatt - piros bőrsortjával- és topjával sokkolja a nagyérdeműt. Kártékony ízlésficam vagy ártatlan hóbort csupán? Ha komolyan vesszük őket, mi magunk növeljük problémává azt, ami egyébként csak egy megmosolyogtató momentum sokszínű világunkban.


----------



## pitti (2006 Február 28)

Ernoe!! Hol vagy?! Itt a megdonthetetlen bizonyitek! Naugye hogy van reinkarnacio!!!!:..:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 17)

Minden ötödik ember kinai. 
Mi öten vagyunk a csaladban. 
Tehát valaki kinai... 
Lehet anyu, apu, a bátyjám Sanyi, vagy az öcsém Ho-Xi Pao? 
Szerintem Sanyi az...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 21)

Érdekes foglalkozás


Egy interneten keringő történet szerint a szingapúri állatkertet irányító
társaság, a Wildlife Reserves Singapore spermabankot és állati szövettárat
hozott létre a fajok megmentése érdekében. A spermagyűjtés hálátlan feladata
egy 25 éves fiatalemberre hárul, aki reggel négykor kezdi nem mindennapi
tevékenységét. A Student Magazin munkatársa végigkíséri egy
munkanapját. "Azért kezdünk ilyen korán, mert sok állat szexuálisan izgalmi
állapotba kerül ébredés után, és így könnyebb begyűjteni a spermát."
A 25 éves Binatang nemrég végzett a szingapúri Természettudományi Egyetem
biológus szakán. Mindig is szerette a természetet és az állatokat, és azt
gondolta, hogy a szingapúri állatkertben álmai munkahelyére talál. "Sohasem
gondoltam volna, hogy reggelente egy orángután vágyait elégítem majd ki, és
az a legrosszabb az egészben, hogy elvárja, hogy előtte puszit is kapjon" -
mondja, miközben közelít az állatkert leghíresebb lakójához, az orángutánhoz,
aki a hátán heverészve, a fejét karjain pihentetve égnek meredő hímtaggal
várja gondozóját. Gumikesztyűit vazelinnel keni be, vesz egy mély lélegzetet,
és eltűnik az óriás főemlős kifutójában. Két perc után ismét megjelenik. Ezek
után a tigrisek kifutója felé indul. A nagy testű macskák lustán heverésznek
a fűben. Binatang új kesztyűket húz, és félelem nélkül belép a ragadozók
ketrecébe. Pár pillanattal később több, áttetsző folyadékkal teli
petricsészével bukkan elő ismét. "Nem veszélyes?" - kérdezzük. A fiatalember
egy pillanatr a elgondolkozik, majd mosolyogva vágja rá: "Tudják, hogy nem
ellenségként érkezem."

A munkának délután háromkor van vége, amikorra már túl van többek között a
rinocéroszokon, tapírokon, zsiráfokon, gorillákon. "Minden állat más" -
mondja, miközben leveszi a kesztyűit, amely épp egy jegesmedvespermáitól
nedves. "A csimpánzokat utána mindig meg kell ölelgetnem. Az elefánt viszont
a legfárasztóbb munka - a méretei miatt, néha mindkét kezemre szükség van."
Még nem tudja, meddig csinálja ezt a munkát, de az állatkert
igazgatóhelyettese bízik benne, hogy nem kell megválniuk Binatangtól: "Az
állatok túlságosan hozzászoktak Binatang reggeli szolgálataihoz. Sok állat
már nem is vesződik a szaporodás természetes formáival."


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 21)

Hahaha ...M.o.on nevettem a nyakkendos bikakon , az sem volt rossz foglalkozas !


----------



## andika (2006 Március 28)

Jön a Húsvét és megérkeztek az idei locsoló versek:

> > Zöld erd"oben jártam, 
> > Szembejött a medve, 
> > Úgy gondolta, könnyít magán, 
> > Nesze, itt a nedve! 
> > 
> > Jó reggelt, jó reggelt, 
> > Gyönyöru tavasz van, 
> > De nem ezért vigyorgok, 
> > Hanem, mert bebasztam! 
> > 
> > Brummog a medve, 
> > Viszket a segge, 
> > Meg kéne vakarni, 
> > Szabad-e locsolni? 
> > 
> > Zölderdoben pirostojás, 
> > Ibolya meg minden, 
> > Fogadjunk, hogy ha ott megállsz, 
> > Eltalállak innen! 
> > 
> > Van nálam egy kölnisüveg, 
> > Métereset spriccel, 
> > Mivel ilyen rakoncátlan, 
> > Lezártam egy sliccel! 
> > 
> > Baripina, csibepicsa, nyuszifasz, 
> > Meglocsollak, ha a tokomre pihe-puha puszit adsz. 
> > 
> > Gyere kislány, meglocsollak 
> > Kedvezményes áron, 
> > Gumi nélkül negyven rugó, 
> > Kölnivel csak három! 
> > 
> > Izzad a tenyerem, 
> > kemény a farkam, 
> > ha meglocsollak, 
> > segítesz-e rajtam? 
> > 
> > Zölderdoben jártam, 
> > barna medvét láttam, 
> > ott voltak a bocsok, 
> > Szopjál le te mocsok. 
> > 
> > Árok partján döglött csiga, 
> > meglocsollak hülye picsa. 
> > 
> > Nyírfaágról lóg a takony, 
> > Azzal öntlek én majd nyakon. 
> > 
> > Erdoszélén jártam, 
> > ganédombot láttam, 
> > Leszurtem a levét, 
> > Rád öntsem a felét? 
> > 
> > Kék erdoben jártam, 
> > zöld ibolyát láttam, 
> > holnap megyek szemészetre. 
> > 
> > Nem kell tovább spórolni, 
> > megjött Gyula locsolni! 
> > 
> > Kebled s szemed kerekedjen 
> > Kezemben nemes fegyver leledz' 
> > Mely kecsesen lengedez. 
> > Ezzel kedvedre teszek 
> > S nekem sem lesz kellemetlen! 
> > Megfecskendezhetlek? 
> > 
> > Zöld erdoben jártam, 
> > Részeg nyuszit láttam. 
> > Le akart itatni, 
> > Leültünk piálni. 
> > Sokat ittunk - de nem eleget, 
> > Hozzál sört - de ne keveset! 
> > 
> > Zöld erdoben jártam, 
> > berúgtam és hánytam. 
> > El akartam dolni, 
> > nesze bammeg kölni! 
> > 
> > Te vagy az, ki nekem maradt, 
> > meglocsollak, doljél hanyatt! 
> > 
> > Ferrarival érkeztem, 
> > kurva nagyot fékeztem. 
> > Okos vagyok, szép és laza, 
> > Locsoljak, vagy húzzak haza? 
> > 
> > Kék az ibolya, 
> > Kék az ég, 
> > Kék a tököm, 
> > Mi kell még? 
> > 
> > Zöld erdoben jártam, 
> > Berúgtam és hánytam. 
> > Hirtelen rájöttem, 
> > Itt a Húsvét, hát jöttem! 
> > Itt állok reszketve, 
> > Locsolni szabad-e? 
> > 
> > Én verset nem tudok, azt mondjanak a kicsik. 
> > Én csak azért jöttem, hogy igyak egy kicsit.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 28)

:d


----------



## Judith (2006 Március 29)

Andika! ez olyan szép volt, hogy hanyattestem a röhögéstől. Igazi népi remekmüvek!


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 29)

:lol:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 29)

Korabeli locsolóvers, kimondottan TSZ tagok számára :

'Mén a traktor, szánt az eke,
elvtársnő ! locsóhatok e ? '


----------



## Margit (2006 Március 29)

Pixi írta:


> Korabeli locsolóvers, kimondottan TSZ tagok számára :
> 
> 'Mén a traktor, szánt az eke,
> elvtársnő ! locsóhatok e ? '


 
Tovabb is van mondjam meg????

Men a traktor,szant az eke.
Meglocsollak nem is mese..
Egy kis kölni senkinek se art
Eljen a Magyar Kommunista Part!


----------



## Pixi (2006 Március 30)

Az én kölnim nagyon drága,
ha verset is kérsz jön rá ÁFA.
De kérheted számla nélkül,
megúszhatod ÁFA nélkül.


----------



## Rubin (2006 Március 30)

Zöld a moha, zöld a páfrány,
Megöntözlek házisárkány!



Húsvét van, odakinn mosolyog az ég is,
Adjanak egy ezrest, mosolygok majd én is!


Van nekem egy locsolóm,
Nem kölni van benne.
Ha én azt itt elővenném,
Nagy sikoltás lenne!



 Zöld erdőben jártam,
Két őzikét láttam.
Az egyik kacsintott,
Ide a forintot!


----------



## andika (2006 Március 30)

Ezt ma kaptam.Anyák-napja?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 10)

Tájékoztató új belépők részére 
RUHÁZAT 
Javasoljuk, hogy a fizetésének megfelelően öltözködjön! Ha drága ruhát és táskát hord, akkor túl jó a sora, ezért nem kell felemelni a fizetését. Ha rosszul öltözött, akkor meg kell tanulnia a pénzzel jobban bánni, amíg ennek jelét nem látni nem kaphat fizetés-emelést. Ha megfelelően öltözködik, akkor jól be tudja osztani a pénzét, tehát szintén nincs szüksége nagyobb fizetésre. 

BETEGSÉG 
Orvosi igazolásokat többé nem fogadunk el! Ha el tud menni az orvoshoz, akkor a munkába 
is el tud jönni! 

KLINIKAI BEAVATKOZÁSOK/OPERÁCIÓK 
Az operációkat azonnali hatállyal megtiltjuk. Amíg nekünk dolgozik, szüksége van a szerveire! Nincsen joga ahhoz, hogy bármely szervét eltávolíttassa. Teljes „felszereléssel“ vettük föl, minden klinikai beavatkozás felmondást vonhat maga után! 

TÁVOLLÉT SZEMÉLYES OKOKBÓL (fizetetlen szabadság) 
Minden munkatársnak 104 napja van egy évben, amikor személyes okokból távol tartózkodhat a munkahelyétől. Ezeket a napokat szombatnak és vasárnapnak hívják. 

FIZETETT SZABADSÁG 
Minden munkatárs egyszerre megy szabadságra. A szabad napok: december 25, január 1 és május elseje. 

HALÁLESET MIATT HIÁNYZÁS 
Ez nem ok arra, hogy ne jelenjen meg a munkahelyén. Az elhunyt rokonáért, barátjáért, kollégájáért már úgysem tud semmit tenni. Őket munkanélküliek is elkísérhetik az utolsó útjukra. Kivételes esetekben, amikor feltétlenül ott kell legyen, a temetést késő délutánra kell tenni. Ebben, és csakis ebben a kivételes esetben megengedjük, hogy az ebédszünetet ledolgozza és a munkahelyről ennyivel korábban távozhasson. 

SAJÁT HALÁLESET 
Ez elfogadható oka lehet a távolmaradásának. 
Azonban, ezt is köteles 2 héttel előre jelezni, hogy az utódját időben betaníthassuk! 

WC HASZNÁLAT 
Meg kellett állapítanunk, hogy a dolgozók túl sok időt vesztegetnek a vécén. A továbbiakban a vécéhasználat abc sorrendben történnik. Az a-betűvel kezdődő munkatársak 8.00-8.20-ig, b-betűvel kezdődőek 8.20-8.40-ig (stb.) mehetnek a vécére. Ha ebben az időben nem tudnak vécézni, akkor várniuk kell másnapig. 
Sürgős esetben cserélhetnek egy kollégával, de erre az engedélyt írásban, a főnöktől kell kérni. 

Ezenkívül bevezettük az úgynevezett háromperces szabályt. A 3 perc leteltével egy figyelmeztető hangot hall majd, a vécépapír eltűnik a kiadóban, kinyílik az ajtó és egy fénykép készül Önről. Ha a 3 percet többször túllépi, akkor a fényképek felkerülnek a szégyentáblára. 

EBÉDSZÜNET 
Vékony munkatársak 30 perc ebédszünetet kapnak, hogy kiadósan étkezhessenek. 
Normálsúlyú munkatársak 15 percet kapnak, hogy bedobhassanak egy falatot. Kövér embereknek 5 perc jár, hogy a fogyókúrás italukat vagy tablettájukat lenyelhessék. 

Előre is fogadja hálás köszönetünket a szabályok betartásáért! Mi mindenben a rendelkezésére állunk. Ha kérdés, kommentár, panasz, javítási ajánlat vagy egyéb merülne fel, kérem azokat valahova máshova, csak ne hozzánk küldeni. 

Kellemes munkát kíván: 
CÉGVEZETÉS


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 10)

Hm...és ezt alá is kell irni? 
Mi van ha valaki meg szegi a szabályt??


----------



## alya (2006 Május 10)

csocsike írta:


> Tájékoztató új belépők részére
> RUHÁZAT
> Javasoljuk, hogy a fizetésének megfelelően öltözködjön! Ha drága ruhát és táskát hord, akkor túl jó a sora, ezért nem kell felemelni a fizetését. Ha rosszul öltözött, akkor meg kell tanulnia a pénzzel jobban bánni, amíg ennek jelét nem látni nem kaphat fizetés-emelést. Ha megfelelően öltözködik, akkor jól be tudja osztani a pénzét, tehát szintén nincs szüksége nagyobb fizetésre.
> 
> ...


 
:ugras: És mennyi a fizetés? Mert ha nem színvonalas keressen más bolondot a CÉGVEZETŐ ÚR.
(Ui. Nálunk Szlovéniában is így - ilyen feltételek vannak, csak nem vetik papírra, aláírni sem kell, csak betertani.)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 15)

*Elege van anyósából? Adja el!!! *





Egy brit férfi annyira megunta anyósa állandó nyaggatását, hogy úgy döntött: eladja az asszonyt. Steve Owen egy internetes aukciós oldal "Műkincsek és furcsaságok" kategóriájában ajánlotta fel eladásra "használt" anyósát, akire már 1 fonttól lehet licitelni. 

A 42 éves férfi azután szánta el magát a szokatlan lépésre, hogy anyósa 27 év után hazaköltözött Amerikából, és tőlük pár háznyira vett magának új lakást. 

A férfi azt állítja: teljesen komoly az eBay-re feltett ajánlat. "Minden nap átjön hozzánk, és megpróbál megváltoztatni, nyaggat, hogy rendesebb legyek. Csak azt remélem, hogy akad rá vevő. Egyedülálló, és nem is néz ki rosszul" - mondta Steve Owen a The Sun című brit bulvárlapnak. 

Az 50 éves anyós azt mondja: veje túlságosan lusta, és addig fogja nyaggatni, amíg meg nem változik. "Ez a dolgom" - mondta Caroline Allen, aki úgy gondolja, vejének legalább 100 fontos kezdő árat kellett volna megadnia, hiszen az életben még jobban néz ki, mint az aukciós oldalra feltett képen.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Május 16)

Megveszem az Efinek, úgysem tud Nő(k) nélkül élni...


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Május 16)

Pixi írta:


> Megveszem az Efinek, úgysem tud Nő(k) nélkül élni...


*Hm..az Efi jobbat érdemelSzerintem.*


----------



## pitti (2006 Május 16)

En vettem egy anyostot a Pixinek.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 16)

Szep darab, buszke lehet ra.


----------



## andika (2006 Május 16)

Na de fiatalon lehetett szép!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 16)

A Pixi is


----------



## andika (2006 Május 16)

Az is.De mi most azok vagyunk!


----------



## Pixi (2006 Május 17)

pitti írta:


> En vettem egy anyostot a Pixinek.


Én phedig megkéhtem a Teneked, Thasziló ghóf bahátom legkisebb lányának az összes kezeit. Jó pahti, csak egy kitsit többet issza mint Te. De eztet ne tedd neki szóvá, meht akkoh ideges lesz és pofánvág !
Máh az Efinek is ajánlottam, de annak nem khellett. Hijába, nintsen nekije izlésse.

sok bohdogságot khiván, pixi sÖhghóf


----------



## Kacsa (2006 Május 18)

hát én lassan kezdek megőrülni...  de mostanában negatív értelemben ... 
itt is 2 hónapja voltam utoljára... akkor még nem is voltak ezek a topicok... 
jól vagytok? remélem...
én nyűvöm az iskolapadot, baromira nem találom a megfelelő iskolát Kanadában és totál kilátástalannak látom épp az életem... 
ennek következtében, hacsak tehetem a gondolkodás funkciót kikapcsolom és baromságokat csinálok... szép... ^^'
nah... legyetek jók...
ciao

K.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 18)

Híres fizikusok bujocskáznak a mennyben. Éppen Einstein számol. Amikor
eljutott százig, megfordul, és azt látja, hogy Newton mögötte áll, egy
földre festett négyzetben. Odamegy hozzá, majd megfogja.
- Ha! Megvagy!
- Tulajdonképpen én egy Newton vagyok egy négyzetméteren. Szóval
Pascalt fogtad meg!!!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 19)

*Tiszta őrület: szexuális zaklatással vádoltak meg egy 6 éves kisfiút a suliban* 

Nem engedték az iskolába, az első osztályos kissrácot, mert két ujjával megérintette osztálytársát, a szintén 6 éves kislányt. 

Valószínűleg megbolondultak a tanárok, amikor 3 napig nem engedték iskolába a 6 éves kisfiút. „A gyerek azt sem tudja mit jelent ez a szó”- mondta mamája, Berthena Dorinvil a nagyon okos tanároknak. A gyerekek játszottak, mikor a kislány övéhez ért a kisfiú, és a kislány sikítani kezdett, és megmondta őt a tanárnak. A kisfiú szerint a kislány érintette meg őt először. Az ügyből jó kis botrány kerekedett a Downey Általános Iskolában, Brocktonban az USA-ban. A gyerek mamája, fia kérdésére, - hogy „most elvisznek a rendőrök? És miért anyu?”- nem igazán tudott válaszolni. A tanárok minden konfliktust megpróbálnak elkerülni, mivel Amerikában szinte minden apróságért feljelentik őket a szülők. Az adott esetben a tanár nem jól mérte fel a helyzetet, mondta a helyi gyerek pszichológus, Dr. Elizabeth Berger. „Csak egy túlbuzgó kísérlet volt, a gyerek megóvása az iskolában.” Az ügyben a rendőrség nem indított nyomozást. Hasonló eset már megtörtént 1966-ban, akkor egy kisfiú egy gombját tépte le egy kislánynak, mert ezt látta egy filmben. A gyerekek minden információhoz hozzájuthatnak az Internetről, vagy a tv-ből, de a 6 éves gyerek szexuális zaklatási vádja valóban túlzás. Amerika valamennyi vezető médiája foglalkozik az esttel, és számtalan szakértő és szülő szól hozzá a hihetetlen történethez. 
Forrás: FOXNEWS


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 19)

*Brit természetvédők éppen Nagy-Britannia legmagasabb hegycsúcsán takarítottak, amikor megdöbbentő felfedezést tettek: a csúcson heverő kődarabok alatt egy zongorát találtak. 



Először diákcsínyre, vagy egy tornádóra gyanakodtak, de később kiderült: egy férfi cipelte fel a 100 kilós hangszert 35 évvel ezelőtt a Ben Nevis tetejére. 


*"Ez az én zongorám lesz" - mondta a The Times brit napilapnak a 64 éves Kenneth Campbell, aki egy jótékonysági akció keretében vitte fel a zongorát a hegycsúcsra.

A férfinak ráadásul csak harmadszorra sikerült a mutatvány. Először 1971 júliusában vágott neki egy 170 kilós hangszerrel a hátán, és mintegy 300 méteres magasságig jutott, mielőtt 30 métert esett volna a rászíjazott zongorával.

Kenneth Campbellnek sikerült egy darabban megúsznia a zuhanást, így augusztusban ismét nekivágott, ezúttal egy 120 kilós orgonával. Ezzel már feljebb jutott, egészen 450 méterig, ekkor azonban megsérült az egyik karja, így nem tudott tovább menni.

Szeptemberben azonban újra próbálkozott, egy 100 kilós zongorával, amellyel fel is jutott a csúcsra, ahol eljátszotta a skótok himnuszának számító Scotland the Brave című dalt.

Kenneth Campbell szerint teljesítménye bekerült a Guinness Rekordok Könyvébe is.

inforadio.hu - fidesz.hu


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 25)

Vicces Story! 


A szilveszteri ünnep környékén Kertváros valamelyik kies 10 emeletes panel zugában egy erősen beitalozott egyetemista társaság úgy gondolta, nem ártana a sítáborba való felkészülést egy kis gyakorlással előkészíteni. Ez a lépcsőház egyenetlenségeit leküzdő "síelés" (léceken, ahogy kell) egészen addig jól működött, amíg a kicsit nagyothalló Mari nénit el nem kaszálták az egyik fordulóban. Sajnos az idős asszony lábát törte, de hőseink csak a mentőket hívták ki hozzá - bátorságuk már nem volt el is vállalni az esetet. Igen ám, teltek a napok, nőtt a bűntudat s nem volt mit tenni: irány a 400 ágyas (az egyetemi kórház), Mari nénit megkeresni, bevallani, jobbulást kívánni, virágot átadni... A nyomozás sikerrel járt, megvolt az emelet-, kórterem-, ágyszám de ahogy beléptek a helyszínre, ott már csak egy üres ágyat találtak, behúzva - friss/tiszta ágyneművel. A társaságon eluralkodott a rémület: 
- Mari nénit elvitte a combnyaktörés! Gyilkosokká lettünk! Jaj-jaj! 
Kis idő múlva, egy nővér érkezett s természetesen kíváncsi volt, hogy a fiatalemberek mit keresnek az üres kórteremben. Egyikük erőt vett magán és megkérdezte, vajon hova került el innen kedves öreg hölgyismerősük, akihez látogatóba érkeztek? Mire a nővér: 
- Áá, szegény Mari nénit keresik? Épp most vitték át a pszichátriára, mivel napok óta azt hajtogatja, hogy őt bizony síelők ütötték el a lépcsőházban...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 2)

*Egy közelmúltban előkerült levél újra felelevenítette a vitát az Egyesült Államokban arról, hogy ki tüntette el egy legendás indián törzsfőnök fejét.* 

Geronimo a 19. század végén az utolsó apacslázadás vezetője volt. 1886-ban megadta magát, bebörtönözték az oklahomai Fort Sillben, ahol később Prescott Bush, a mostani elnök nagyapja teljesített szolgálatot. Szabadulása után Geronimo indián cirkuszokban lépett fel, áttért a keresztény vallásra. Utoljára nyilvánosan Theodor Roosevelt elnöki beiktatásán jelent meg 1905-ben - írta a Corriere della Sera című olasz napilap. 

Geronimót Fort Sill közelében temették el, de az indiánok már régóta azt állítják, hogy 1918-ben Prescott Bush és néhány bajtársa ellopták főnökük koponyáját és átadták a Yale egyetemen működő titkos társaságnak, a Skull and Bones-nak (Koponya és Csontok). Az indiánok egyik vezetője elmondta, hogy a Bush nagyapa halála után, az 1970-es években a Yale-ről, ismeretlen feladótól kapott egy dossziét, amely igazolta vádjukat. 

A 80-as években többször találkozott Jonathan Bush-sal, Prescott öccsével, aki, mint az egész Bush-dinasztia, szintén a Yale-re járt, és tagja volt a titkos társaságnak. Az utolsó találkozón felajánlottak neki egy koponyát, cserében az ügyről való teljes hallgatásért, de az indiánok visszautasították, mondván, a koponya túl kicsi ahhoz, hogy Geronimóé lehessen. 

A harc a relikviáért most újult erővel folyik, mivel a kutató talált egy 1918-ban írt levelet, amelyben a Skull and Bones egyik tagja arról értesíti barátját, hogy "Geronimo koponyáját kiszedték sírjából és most biztonságban van nálunk". A levelet az egyetem lapja hozta nyilvánosságra. A történészek vitatják az eset hitelességét. A Fort Sill-i múzeum igazgatója kételkedik abban, hogy Bushék hozzáférhettek a sírhoz, mivel az 1920-ig jelöletlen volt és elborította a bozót. Az apacsok szerint viszont az erődben mindenki tudta, hogy hol van. 

A Wall Street Journal, amely rekonstruálta a történetet, megírta, hogy amikor a 2004-es elnökválasztás idején a média foglalkozott a titkos társasággal, mert kiderült, hogy John Kerry, az elnök kihívója is tagja volt, a Fehér Ház és Jonathan Bush is elzárkózott minden nyilatkozat elől. 

A Skull and Bones-t, amelyet "322-es páholynak" is neveznek, 1832-ben alapították. Tagjai koponya előtt fogadnak örök életre szóló titoktartást. Egy írónő, akinek egyszer sikerült a székházukba bebocsátást nyerni, elmondta, hogy tucatnyi csontvázat és koponyát látott a falak mentén. A társaságot az évtizedek során érték olyan vádak, hogy megpróbálták elrabolni amerikai elnökök és külföldi forradalmárok - Pancho Villa, Che Guevara - maradványait. Összejöveteleiken azonban békésen viselkednek, énekelnek, szavalnak, iszogatnak, nem különböznek más egyetemi, "titkosnak" nevezett társaságoktól. 

MTI


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 18)

*A török közszolgálati televízió letiltotta műsoráról a Micimackó című Walt Disney rajzfilmet. A vallásos muzulmán kormányzat által ellenőrzött médium azért vette le műsoráról a mesét, mert egy kismalac az egyik főszereplője - közölte egy török napilap szombaton. A tiltólistára várhatóan több más rajzfilm is felkerül majd, melyeknek egyik szereplője egy malac.* 

A csatorna kezdetben úgy gondolta, egyszerűen kivágja a Malackát ábrázoló jeleneteket a rajzfilmből, de végül elvetették az ötletet, mivel az apró, rózsaszín állatka Micimackó egyik legjobb barátja, így túl gyakran tűnik fel a mesében. 

A TRT tévétársaság egyelőre nem kommentálta a jobboldali Cumhurijet című lap értesülését. 

A muzulmánok tisztátalan állatnak tartják a malacot, az iszlám vallás pedig tiltja az állat húsának fogyasztását. 

A társaság alkalmazottai nemrég már tiltakoztak az ellen, hogy szerintük az állam túlzottan beleszól a csatorna műsorpolitikájába, ráadásul a kulcspozíciókba saját embereiket ülteti a kormányzat. A török miniszterelnököt pedig azzal vádolják, hogy megpróbálja a jobbára szekuralizált államban növelni igyekszik az iszlám vallás szerepét.


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 4)

*malacka*

Nem teljesen világos ez nekem!
Nem viseli el a vallásos török kormány malacka bemutatását, mert tisztátlan állat. Lehet,hogy műveltségem hiányossága teszi, (nem kérek megerősítést, mert hozzád vágok egy üres pálinkás üveget!) de ha jól emlékszem it voltak a törökök 150évig, és az akkori török még vallásosabb vot. Ez azt jelenti, hogy a magyar 150 évig nem ehetett disznóhúst, vagy akkor ez nem volt ennyire kihegyezve, mint most a XXI. században? Én minden vallást tiszteletben tartok, föleg az Efiét pálinka ügyileg, de egy olyan ország aki az EU tagja akar lenni, nem határozhatja meg az állampolgárainak, vallási alapon az életvitelét!!! Hol itt a demokrácia? Ha a törökök ebben az állapotban csatlakozhatnak az EU-hoz, akkor az EU semmivel sem jobb mint a KGST, sőt!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 4)

Ha megdobsz, megruglak es leontelek manaszorrel, Te nem is emlekezhetsz arra hogy a torokok itt voltak vagy sem, es ne mond hogy neked mondtak, mert mondtak mast is azt azt sem hitted el. A magyarok most sem nagyon ehetnek disznohust , mert draga. Akkor biztos dragabb volt. Szoval most jo nektek.:222: Eljen a rendszervaltas.


----------



## pitti (2006 Július 4)

mikigyerek írta:


> akkor az EU semmivel sem jobb mint a KGST, sőt!


Szerintem az EU Nemet es Francia vezetessel tobbet fog artani nektek mint a Torokok meg a KGST egyuttveve...Nem csak nektek hanem a nem Nemet es nem Francia orszagoknak is. Ha fel kell sorolnom azon orszagokat akikben semmikeppen sem bizok akkor a Nemet es Francia igen elokelo hejen all. Ennel csak az Efiben nem bizok jobban de ot megfosztottak az orszagalapitasi jogatol es a palinkajatol 1659-ben tehat nem rug labdaba...


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 4)

Lehet, hogy nem rúgok a labdába, de beléd mindjárt, ha nem ugrasz el gyorsan. Amiről Te beszélsz, az merő csúsztatás. Mert 1659 február 7,-én ugyan megfosztottak országalapitási jogomtól, de február 8.-án rehabilitáltak és újratemettek. 
Én a franciákban még a németeknél is kevésbbé bizom, illetve nem bizom, mert sok náluk a muzulmán amiért Pitti tehet a migrációs tolerancia bevezetése miatt.
No nem is tudom itt hirtelen, hogy ki akarja olyan nagyon az EU alkotmányba belevenni, hogy Európa katolikus alapokon áll, vagy fexik. Ez ugyan miben különbözne a törkök Malacka elleni utálatától ?
Egyébként Mikigyerek rosszul tuggya, mert a törökök nem voltak vallásosabbak amikor a baráti és testvéri Török császárság csapatai ideiglenesen Magyarországon tartózkodtak 150 évig. Igazhitű muzulmán ugyanis nem ihat bort. Ők meg ittak. Ettől már csak egy apró félrelépés a sertéskaraj.
A magyarok pedig biztosan jól érezték magukat a török fennhatóság alatt, mert nem kellett tanulniuk törökül. 
Valamit azonban mégis megtanultak, mert az ötvenes években még Rákosi Mátyás pajtás nevét is leforditották törökre. 
Úgy hivták: Nyakizmán Tökül.
Persze csak halkan mondák, mert az Állambiztonság dolgozói nem tudtak törökül.


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 4)

Egyébként Mikigyerek rosszul tuggya...

Kedves Efi!

Megszólítottságailag válaszolva, persze hogy bort ittak, mert a te "kóser" pálinkádtól (Összetétel: pocsolyavíz, csalán, mérgesszömörce,lószőr,radírgumi,órahátlap) nagyon betegek lettek!
Egyben ha tudsz küldj ebből az "italból", mert van egy csomó ellenségem!


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 4)

Természetesen azonnal postázom a kért összetételű itókát, habár nem tudom, hogy mi az, de vegyészeim a laboratóriumomban már hozzá is kezdtek. Pocsolyavizet Gaza városából hozattam, kicsit gázolaj izű, mert épp fölötte állt egy Merkawa IV-es tank, hogy a viz az erős napsugárzástól nehogy megpimpósodjon. 
Csalán van, mert elvettem Csocsitől, pedig éppen kedvencét a csalánlevest akarta főzni. A mérgesszömörce az mindig raktáron van, a feleségem kedvenc fűszere. Nagyon friss, mert ugrál, ordit és dühöng.
A lószőr helyett teveszőrt tetettem az italba, nem annyira fényes, de sokkal jobban bolhás. Beledaráltattam egy 200 éves toronyóra hátlapját, remélem megfelel. Radirgumi helyett pedig un. monopolt rakattam bele, ami szintén gumi, csak folyósabb és a művészek használják a rajzszén és szépiakréta eltüntetésére. Talán az ezüstceruzához is jó, én azt még nem próbáltam.
A küldemény átvételéről Csöcsi lovagot kérdezd, neki abban már van némi tapasznyalata. :twisted:


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 4)

Efike írta:


> Természetesen azonnal postázom a kért összetételű itókát, habár nem tudom, hogy mi az, de vegyészeim a laboratóriumomban már hozzá is kezdtek. Pocsolyavizet Gaza városából hozattam, kicsit gázolaj izű, mert épp fölötte állt egy Merkawa IV-es tank, hogy a viz az erős napsugárzástól nehogy megpimpósodjon.
> Csalán van, mert elvettem Csocsitől, pedig éppen kedvencét a csalánlevest akarta főzni. A mérgesszömörce az mindig raktáron van, a feleségem kedvenc fűszere. Nagyon friss, mert ugrál, ordit és dühöng.
> A lószőr helyett teveszőrt tetettem az italba, nem annyira fényes, de sokkal jobban bolhás. Beledaráltattam egy 200 éves toronyóra hátlapját, remélem megfelel. Radirgumi helyett pedig un. monopolt rakattam bele, ami szintén gumi, csak folyósabb és a művészek használják a rajzszén és szépiakréta eltüntetésére. Talán az ezüstceruzához is jó, én azt még nem próbáltam.
> A küldemény átvételéről Csöcsi lovagot kérdezd, neki abban már van némi tapasznyalata. :twisted:


 
a gázai pocsolyavíz nem jó! Kizárólag mohammed abu tir birtokában lévő pocsolyavíz használható, kérlek személyesen kérj tőle! Adni fog neked!


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 4)

Megnyugodtam, hogy nem Abu Kabir-i pocsolyavizet kértél, ugyanis ott van a hatósági prosectura :evil:


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 4)

Efike írta:


> Megnyugodtam, hogy nem Abu Kabir-i pocsolyavizet kértél, ugyanis ott van a hatósági prosectura :evil:


 
nem tennék olyat!:555:


----------



## platon (2006 Július 5)

*Ajánlás a VB focistáinak és minden szurkolónak!*

A futballista imája​​1.​Áldd meg ellenfelünk,​Ahogy Neked tetszik,​De bénítsd meg most őket,​Csak kilencven percig!​​

 
2.​Hűtsd le indulatom,​Mit ellenük érzek,​Ne engedj káromkodnom,​Akkor sem, ha vérzek.​​3.​Adj megbocsátást,​Ha a másikat én megrúgom,​S ne haragudjak én se,​Ha ritkul a fogsorom!​4.​Áldd meg a bírót is,​Hogy igazságos legyen:​Ha bárkivel ütközöm,​Mindig fújjon nekem!​

 
​

 
5.​Adj győzelmet, Uram,​Csodaszép gólokat,​Melyek után még az​Edző is bólogat.​​6.​S ha a mi hálónk is​Megrezdül egyszer,​Amit akkor mond a mester,​Azt inkább felejtsd el!​7.​Adj sok-sok szurkolót,​Jó hangulatot,​Petárdát, füstbombát,​És különvonatot!​​​8.​Fogd össze csapatunk,​Passzoljanak sokat,​Segítsd meg kérlek​Az átadásokat.​


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 13)

http://members.home.nl/saen/Special/Zoeken.swf 


Keresd a kulombseget. / van hang is /


----------



## platon (2006 Július 13)

Majd a frász hoztad rám!
Még a hátamon áldogáll a szőr is.
Hogy tehet ilyet egy gynútlan ártatlannal?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 13)

Bocsanat


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 13)

Csöcsike, rám hoztad a frászt.
Ez nagyon gonosz volt.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Július 13)

Csocsike

Te nem felsz semmitol?:mrgreen:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 13)

Miert? Most mi van?:..:


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 13)

csocsike, ezér egy darabig nem szólok hozzád!


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 13)

Semmi az égvilágon, csak majd leestem a székről. 
Amúgy túléltem.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 13)

Nem tudtatok, hogy az osz haj a divat?


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 13)

Sokba jön ez Neked!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 13)

Mondjad, mivel tartozom


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 13)

csocsike írta:


> Nem tudtatok, hogy az osz haj a divat?


 
Mégha csak az ősz haja lett volna, de az a hang....iszonyú 
Máskor nem leszek ilyen kíváncsi.


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 13)

Minima egy újabb csodás képpel! Amiről persze lemarad a poén!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 13)

Holnap hajnalban szallitom. Olyankor megyek fotozni, mert a turistak alszanak


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 13)

El nem tudtam képzelni, hogy mi ez az egyöntetű felhördülés. Amíg rá nem kattantam... 
Hát Csöcsike! Ez tényleg gonosz volt. Ezért te is megérdemelsz egy kis gonoszkodást. Nesze neked! És még finom voltam!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 13)

En egy angyalka vagyok


----------



## platon (2006 Július 13)

Nekem 10 pár békacomb jár! Rántva, hogy a tudatalatti is megnyugodjon!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 13)

platon írta:


> Nekem 10 pár békacomb jár! Rántva, hogy a tudatalatti is megnyugodjon!
> 
> Te gonosz vagy te a nagybatyambol a varangybol kapsz


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 13)

csocsike írta:


> En egy angyalka vagyok


 
Felettébb jól álcázod magad!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 13)

óvónéni írta:


> Felettébb jól álcázod magad!


 

Igyekszik az ember, akarom irni a beka


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 13)

Az jó, hogy igyekszel, de ez mi lenne, vagy jobb ha nem tudjuk?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 16)

Melyik gyermekdalról lehet szó?

1)
Figyelem! Sürgősen megkérünk minden házzal rendelkező puhatestűt, hogy ingatlanát záros határidőn belül hagyja el, az annak külső felszínén keletkezett, és azóta is folyamatban lévő tűzeset miatt. A károsultakat folyékony és félig megszilárdult tejipai termékekkel kártalanítjuk, amelyek együttes mennyisége egyelőre két napi fejadagot tesz ki.

2)
Sürgős figyelmeztetés minden kiskorú Katalin nevű lakosunk részére!
Tudomásunkra jutott, hogy hazánkba betört oszmán csapatok Önöket célpontjuknak tekinthetik. Áldozataikat először mély nátrium-kloridos forrásban szeretnék megmeríteni, majd pedig abroncsok alsó tesztelésére használják fel. Tájékoztatjuk Önöket továbbá, hogy a nagy sebességel közeledő oszmán csapatok megérkezésük után fejlövéssel történő kivégzést
foganatosítanak.

3)
Megkérünk mindenkit, aki lépéseit nem tudja az általunk megadott ritmushoz koordinálni, ne álljon sorba este az üzemi konyhán, mivel számukra rétest biztosítani nem áll módunkban.
Emellett felhívnánk viszont a figyelmet az említett táplálék pozitív tulajdonságaira, valamint arra, hogy Honvédségünk számára kifejezetten ezt az ételtípust írják elő a hivatalos szervek.

4)
Mivel a körzetünkben észlelhető csókák csípése madárinfluenzával fenyegethet, valamint látásában korlátozott kis korú varjak jelenléte is aggodalomra adhat okoz, gyermekünk keresztanyja kétlóerős járművéért küldetett.
Meg kell azonban tagadnom ezt a kérését, mivel e közlekedési eszközt szintén potenciális veszélyforrások, pontosabban tollas baromfi(a)k foglalták el.

5)
Teljesen felújított, eredeti meghajtással rendelkező nosztalgiavonat indul a második vágányról Kanizsa állomásra.
Megerősítjuk, hogy a vonat a kanizsai pályaudvarra megy. A szerelvény elején az irányítási funkciókért a gépész-menedzser felel, ő az, aki a szerelvényt hajtó mozdony irányvektorát és sebességét meghatározza. Más források szerint vonatkísérőként az utolsó kocsiban tartózkodik az a töltött tésztaféleség, amelynek feje táplálkozásunk egyik legfontosabb gumós gyökérnövényévé alakult.


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 16)

Én ebből automatice kizárom magam! Nem lenne fair a többiekkel szemben: nekem ez a szakmám. De priviben szívesen súgok!


----------



## goyo (2006 Július 16)

1. Csiga-biga gyere ki...

2. Katalinka szallj el...

3. Aki nem lep egyszerre...

4. Csip-csip csoka vak varjucska...

5. Megy a vonat, megy a vonat...


Next please...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 16)

Te csalsz te voltal gyerek. Ugy nem er:..:


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 16)

goyo írta:


> 1. Csiga-biga gyere ki...
> 
> 2. Katalinka szallj el...
> 
> ...


 
Az 5. nem jó! Megy a GŐZÖS


----------



## andika (2006 Július 17)

De szigorú az ovónéni!
Hát a gőzős meg a vonat nem ugyanaz?
Na jól van mostmár nem,de amikor ez a dal született?

Ne sirj Goyo, ügyeske voltál!


----------



## Spanky (2006 Július 17)

andika írta:


> De szigorú az ovónéni!
> Hát a gőzős meg a vonat nem ugyanaz?
> Na jól van mostmár nem,de amikor ez a dal született?
> 
> Ne sirj Goyo, ügyeske voltál!


 
Ovoneninek igaza van.
Goyo, ne komolytalankodjal. Tessek odafigyelni. :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 17)

Mond csak meg neki:mrgreen:


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 17)

ne gyerekeskedjetek már, mert megmondalak titeket!:99:


----------



## Melitta (2006 Július 17)

mikigyerek írta:


> ne gyerekeskedjetek már, mert megmondalak titeket!:99:


 
Mi az hogy nem felnek Toled moszerolasi ugyben?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 17)

Multkor osszeborzoltam, azota nem felunk:evil:


----------



## Judith (2006 Július 17)

mikigyerek írta:


> ne gyerekeskedjetek már, mert megmondalak titeket!:99:



Megmondazs, megmondasz. De kinek? Az ugyanis nem mindegy...


----------



## andika (2006 Július 17)

mikigyerek írta:


> ne gyerekeskedjetek már, mert megmondalak titeket!:99:


 
Óvónééééééééni!
A Mikigyerek már megint áááááááááááárulkodik!:12:


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 17)

andika írta:


> Óvónééééééééni!
> A Mikigyerek már megint áááááááááááárulkodik!:12:


 
Csak szokás szerint mószerol. Úgy csinál, mintha ő nagyfiú lenne, pedig ahhoz még nőnie kell egy kicsit! Állítsam a sarokba? A haját úgysem lehet meghúzni.


----------



## andika (2006 Július 17)

Az jóóóó lenne!

Kukorica nincs?


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 17)

Azt nem adunk neki. Hógyisne! Még a végén fölzabálja! Vagy eladja, mint hadtápfőnök. Ezen nem fog meggazdagodni!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 17)

Javasolnam , hogy a mikigyetreket 6-os anyakra terdepeltessetek . Ha esetleg megeszi akkor magnessal konyen megfoghato:shock:


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 17)

csocsike írta:


> Javasolnam , hogy a mikigyetreket 6-os anyakra terdepeltessetek . Ha esetleg megeszi akkor magnessal konyen megfoghato:shock:


 
Miért nem mindjárt rajzszögre?! Egyébként a mágnes nem jó. Még a végén túl vonzó lesz!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 17)

Nyelessunk vele magnest, es akkor egy masik magnessal siman iranyithatjuk. Vonzhatod is taszigalhatod is , es ha bezavarad a vasboltba meg bajba is kerulhet


----------



## andika (2006 Július 17)

Igy is!

Ott is jól járan .Rámenne a sok csavar ő meg kisétálna.Kell ez nekünk.?

Nézze a falat!


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 17)

Hogyne kellene! Nekünk is lehet egy kis hasznunk! A falat bámulhatja aztán is.


----------



## andika (2006 Július 17)

Jogos!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 18)

*Klaviatúrás melltartóval rukkolt ki egy japán cég.* 

A nyomkodásra ingerlő fehérnemű ára harmincezer forintnak megfelelő összegbe kerül. Az Angel Kitty nevű cég által forgalmazott ruhadarab funkcionálhat komputeres klaviatúraként is, ugyanis az újdonság kompatibilis a Windows operációs rendszerrel, elég egy USB-vezetékkel a számítógéphez kapcsolni - olvasható a Lenta című orosz hírportálon 

Megalkotásánál a tervezők azért figyelembe vették a női test felépítését is, és billentyűs melltartó belsejét kellőképpen kipárnázták szilikonnal, így nyugodtan lehet rajta gépelni. 

hirado.hu


----------



## Pixi (2006 Július 18)

már éppen ideje volt, a régi klaviatúrám úgyis szarakodik...
most már csak a bugyiba épített scanner fejlesztését kellene felgyorsítani...


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 18)

most látom, hogy meglettem szólítva! közlöm mindenkivel, hogy engem kérem nem lehet se mágnessel se semmivel irányítani a nejem drágának, még érzelmekkel sem megy! a hatos anya egyébként jónak tűnik, mert éppen csinálom a kapunkat, és kéne egy pár anya a kapupánt csavarokhoz! egyben tájékoztatok mindenkit, hogy a tegnap elküldött privát üzeneteimhez csatoltam egy vírust, amitől még ti is betegek lesztek!!!


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 18)

andika írta:


> Igy is!
> 
> Ott is jól járan .Rámenne a sok csavar ő meg kisétálna.Kell ez nekünk.?
> 
> Nézze a falat!


 
hát te is lányom brutilla?!


----------



## atneworld (2006 Július 18)

Hagyjatok a mikigyereket az anyakkal meg a kukoricaval! Kulonben megrovasban reszesitek mindenkit  Ejnye-bejnye, irgum-burgum, a kutya meg a macska, mindennek a teteje, lári-fári izidor csuhajja!


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 18)

csatlakozom az előttem szólóhoz!  beeee nekem ügyvédem is van!:5:


----------



## andika (2006 Július 18)

mikigyerek írta:


> hát te is lányom brutilla?!


 
Buli van!


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 18)

andika írta:


> Buli van!


 
Hol, merre?
És nekem nem szóltok?


----------



## andika (2006 Július 18)

Épp sóért mentél akkor.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 18)

andika írta:


> Épp sóért mentél akkor.


 
Igen, mert olyan nagy a sóigényed, hogy nem győzöm pótolni


----------



## Melitta (2006 Július 18)

irany a sohivatal


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 18)

mér ez nem az?:5:


----------



## Melitta (2006 Július 18)

mikigyerek írta:


> mér ez nem az?:5:


de az, jo helyen jarsz. Akarsz egy lapattal? vagy zsakkal? Efike adagolja.


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 18)

Melitta írta:


> de az, jo helyen jarsz. Akarsz egy lapattal? vagy zsakkal? Efike adagolja.


 
holt tengeri? mert akkor jöhet több zsákkal is! nagy üzlet van benne! (már megint a vérem!):lol:


----------



## andika (2006 Július 18)

Csillag írta:


> Igen, mert olyan nagy a sóigényed, hogy nem győzöm pótolni


 
Hja! showhiányom van.


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 18)

andika írta:


> Hja! showhiányom van.


 
de nem pip!(csapdle csacsi)


----------



## andika (2006 Július 18)

Neeeeeeeeeeeeem!

Pipivel elvagyok látva!( )


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 18)

Melitta írta:


> de az, jo helyen jarsz. Akarsz egy lapattal? vagy zsakkal? Efike adagolja.


 
És ti arra számítotok, hogy Efike ezekután ad nektek? Hiszen már rég lenyúlta!


----------



## Pixi (2006 Július 19)

csocsike írta:


> Javasolnam , hogy a mikigyetreket 6-os anyakra terdepeltessetek . Ha esetleg megeszi akkor magnessal konyen megfoghato:shock:


-
Ez ugyan egy régebbi felhívás, de nem évült el és pixi nem felejt ! Vigyázni kellene ezekkel anyákkal, mert Mikigyerek azokat szereti meghúzni és nem ragaszkodik a 6-os anyákhoz, jó neki a 8-as, 10-es, 12-es stb.


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 19)

Pixi írta:


> -
> Ez ugyan egy régebbi felhívás, de nem évült el és pixi nem felejt ! Vigyázni kellene ezekkel anyákkal, mert Mikigyerek azokat szereti meghúzni és nem ragaszkodik a 6-os anyákhoz, jó neki a 8-as, 10-es, 12-es stb.


 
ez így van, de mindenképpen párosan legyenek, mert nem szeretem, ha valaki unatkozik!


----------



## Spanky (2006 Július 19)

andika írta:


> Neeeeeeeeeeeeem!
> 
> Pipivel elvagyok látva!( )


en is


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 19)

andika írta:


> Neeeeeeeeeeeeem!
> 
> Pipivel elvagyok látva!( )


 
és a férjed tudja a másságodat?


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 19)

mikigyerek írta:


> és a férjed tudja a másságodat?


 
Jaj mikigyerek! Andika a mélyhűtőjében elhelyezett csírkékről beszél.


----------



## andika (2006 Július 19)

mikigyerek írta:


> és a férjed tudja a másságodat?


 
Persze.
Mondta is,hogy:-Te olyan más vagy!-és elvett feleségül.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Július 20)

pipivel a Mikigyerek is el van látva, ebben a nagy melegben szerintem kikeltek a tojásai...


----------



## andika (2006 Július 20)

Egyszer elég rég, a Csöcsivel eladtuk az Efi tojásait rántottának.ugy látom a Mikigyerek rántottája a következő.
2 tojásból rántotta eladó mindenfajta kifőzdének,étteremnek,vagy csak ugy háziasszonyoknak.
Nem feltört állapotban kicsit drágább!

Ajánaltok?


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 20)

És mi van akkor ha záp? Garancialevél van hozzá?


----------



## atneworld (2006 Július 20)

Mikigyerek szemelye a garancia! Ja, es nem is tudjatok, AKCIO-ban van, 
-50% !!! Tessek, csak tessek!


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 20)

Szerintem Pixi van ellátva bőven pipivel, mert rögtön bepipilt amikor a fülébe orditottam :twisted:


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 20)

az én tojásaimra ez a garancia!!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 20)

Meg par ev , es lesz gondod rendessen. Ovakodj a Pixitol.:..:


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 20)

csocsike írta:


> Meg par ev , es lesz gondod rendessen. Ovakodj a Pixitol.:..:


 
már most van! a fius anyukák már mondták, hogy majd küldik a fiukat. mondtam nekik, ha tök nélkül akarjátok visszakapni őket, csak küldjétek!:,,:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 20)

Nekem is van lanyom es az idegbaj kerulget , raadasul pont golyoerett 

Persze ha belegondolok annak idejen ..... akkor most vakargathatom a felyem Az idosebbik az anyosom


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 20)

csocsike írta:


> Nekem is van lanyom es az idegbaj kerulget , raadasul pont golyoerett
> 
> Persze ha belegondolok annak idejen ..... akkor most vakargathatom a felyem Az idosebbik az anyosom[/quote
> 
> simán rúgd le minden hím fejét a környezetében! engem nem érdekel, hogy mi milyenek voltunk!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 20)

Nyugodj meg, geppisztolyos orjarat van a lany korul, de hidd el ha akarja kijatsza a legszigorubb orizetet is. Ilyenek ezek a lanyok.


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 20)

csocsike írta:


> Nyugodj meg, geppisztolyos orjarat van a lany korul, de hidd el ha akarja kijatsza a legszigorubb orizetet is. Ilyenek ezek a lanyok.


 
persze tudom, hogy úgysem tudom a végletekig őrízgetni, és nem is akarom! csak a helyes irányba akarom terelgetni! tudom, hogy nem fog elkopni, de az tény, hogy az első kapcsolatok egy életre meghatározzák, az én képét, és az elvárásait a partnereitől. röviden, nem akarom, hogy egy életre elmenjen a kedve a szextől! persze ez nekem még odébb van. ez inkább most titeket érint!***


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 20)

BNa hat ez az. Itt a fekak gyujtik a szoke skalpokat. Nem vagyok igazan rasista de ne tudd meg mit szolnek egy feka unokahoz


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 20)

csocsike írta:


> BNa hat ez az. Itt a fekak gyujtik a szoke skalpokat. Nem vagyok igazan rasista de ne tudd meg mit szolnek egy feka unokahoz


 
nekem tetszene a te mesztic unokád! biztos szép lenne!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 20)

mikigyerek írta:


> nekem tetszene a te mesztic unokád! biztos szép lenne!


 

Megdoballak :33: Gonosz vagy a kobon. :12:


----------



## atneworld (2006 Július 20)

Emberek! Menjetek mosolyogni a mosolygos topicba, hat miket dobaltok egymasnak?    Amugy tetszik hogyan veditek a lanyotokat! Mindent bele apukak!  Csak nehogy aztan ti legyetek a rosszak a lanyotok szemeben. -ennyi-


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 20)

csocsike írta:


> Megdoballak :33: Gonosz vagy a kobon. :12:


 
mér? mondjuk egy whitney houston tipus? na jó igazad van én sem szeretném, de én rasszista vagyok!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 20)

Biztos, hogy azok leszunk eleinte, de talan a sok csalodas utan rajonnek , hogy semmi roszat nem akartunk


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 20)

három béka sétál a síneken. azt mondja az 1. jön a vopffff... 2. mipffff... 3. japffff...
csöcsikének szeretettel!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 20)

En is nagyon szeretlek . Valasz , kard vagy kes:555:


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 20)

csocsike írta:


> En is nagyon szeretlek . Valasz , kard vagy kes:555:


 
ez nem fer! mondj te is egy mikigyerekes viccet, és akkor egál.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 20)

Mi a kulombseg a hamburger es a Blowjob kozott?


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 20)

csocsike írta:


> Mi a kulombseg a hamburger es a Blowjob kozott?


 
persze!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 20)

:d / meghivhatlak vacsorara? / Bocsi


----------



## Melitta (2006 Július 20)

atneworld írta:


> Emberek! Menjetek mosolyogni a mosolygos topicba, hat miket dobaltok egymasnak?    Amugy tetszik hogyan veditek a lanyotokat! Mindent bele apukak!  Csak nehogy aztan ti legyetek a rosszak a lanyotok szemeben. -ennyi-


 
Micsoda tevedesben vannak az apukak,ha azt hiszik,hogy az anyukak csak ugy tetlenul nezik a proalkozo ifju titanok legyeskedeset a lanyaik korul.
Volt mar ra precedens hogy a szo szoros ertelemben fizikailag dobtam ki egy kapasz fiut, aki igen fel volt haborodva az en temperaturomon.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 20)

Engem sem engedtel kozel a lanyodhoz. Szegyen


----------



## Melitta (2006 Július 20)

csocsike írta:


> Engem sem engedtel kozel a lanyodhoz. Szegyen


 
hat ez az nem csak a fiatal siheder hadat kell kordaban tartani , hanem a ven kujonokat is.


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 20)

Melitta írta:


> Micsoda tevedesben vannak az apukak,ha azt hiszik,hogy az anyukak csak ugy tetlenul nezik a proalkozo ifju titanok legyeskedeset a lanyaik korul.
> Volt mar ra precedens hogy a szo szoros ertelemben fizikailag dobtam ki egy kapasz fiut, aki igen fel volt haborodva az en temperaturomon.


 
csakhogy ti nők nem tudjátok azokat a trükköket, amiket a fiuk bevetnek, mert ti is bevettétek! na ezekre kell megtanítani a lányainkat!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 20)

mikigyerek írta:


> csakhogy ti nők nem tudjátok azokat a trükköket, amiket a fiuk bevetnek, mert ti is bevettétek! na ezekre kell megtanítani a lányainkat!


 


:656:


----------



## Melitta (2006 Július 20)

tanitom a lanyaimat a motto; a ferfiaknak meg azt sem szabad elhinni amit kerdeznek. 
notorikus fullentok.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 20)

Hogy vagy?


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 20)

Melitta írta:


> tanitom a lanyaimat a motto; a ferfiaknak meg azt sem szabad elhinni amit kerdeznek.
> notorikus fullentok.


 
mégis rengeteg az fiataloknál a terhességmegszakítás!


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 20)

csocsike írta:


> Hogy vagy?


 
ne hazudj!!:!:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 20)

mikigyerek írta:


> ne hazudj!!:!:


 
Asziszed csak neked szabad?:5:


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 20)

csocsike írta:


> Asziszed csak neked szabad?:5:


 
igazad van! egyezzünk meg! ne hazudjon a Pixi!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 20)

Ugy is van, ne hazudjon az ilyen Igyuk meg a sorit


----------



## andika (2006 Július 20)

Az enyém.Szerintetek?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 20)

En csak az ugyvedem jelenleteben nyilatkozom.


----------



## andika (2006 Július 20)

:!:


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 20)

andika írta:


> Az enyém.Szerintetek?


 
majd amikor a barátja rakja fel ugyanezzel a szöveggel, akkor megnézném az arcodat!


----------



## andika (2006 Július 20)

Amikor felraktam büszke voltam,(most is), de most dühös is.
Mi is van a tojásaiddal,te lányos apuka?:,,:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 20)

Még nem érkezett rá értékelhető ajánlat.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 20)

andika írta:


> Amikor felraktam büszke voltam,(most is), de most dühös is.
> Mi is van a tojásaiddal,te lányos apuka?:,,:


 


Az anyatigris


----------



## andika (2006 Július 20)

Ha igy folytatja a drága nem lesz mit árulni!!! 

Hát tettem én valami rosszat neked Mikigyerek? 
Eléggé bevagyok szarva enélkül is.

Netezik, chatel meg minden,de hálistennek mindent elmond és megbeszélünk.

Csak nem lesz semmi baj!?:-|


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 20)

andika írta:


> Amikor felraktam büszke voltam,(most is), de most dühös is.
> Mi is van a tojásaiddal,te lányos apuka?:,,:


 
még megvannak! büszke is lehetsz a lánykádra!


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 20)

Csillag írta:


> Még nem érkezett rá értékelhető ajánlat.


 
hozzád!


----------



## andika (2006 Július 20)

Na azééééééé! 

Akko meg ne izgassssssss fel.
Ne tudd meg mit tud egy anyatigris!


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 20)

Ma nagyon elemedben vagy Nyílt pályázat volt én nem láttam semmilyen ajánlatot.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 20)

andika írta:


> Ha igy folytatja a drága nem lesz mit árulni!!!
> 
> Hát tettem én valami rosszat neked Mikigyerek?
> Eléggé bevagyok szarva enélkül is.
> ...


 


Ha valamibol baj lehet, abbol baj is lesz:22:


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 20)

Csillag írta:


> Ma nagyon elemedben vagy Nyílt pályázat volt én nem láttam semmilyen ajánlatot.


 
ez nem olyan mint a füleidről szóló pályázat!  a hölgyek akik írtak (még nem értem az értékelés végére) teljes diszkréciót kértek, és ezt én mint gentleman mind a 4256 levélírónak meg is ígértem!


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 20)

andika írta:


> Na azééééééé!
> 
> Akko meg ne izgassssssss fel.
> Ne tudd meg mit tud egy anyatigris!


 
hidd el a hímoroszlán sem kutya!


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 20)

Ilyet egy mószerolásügyi miniszter nem tehet. Beosztásánál fogva tilos! Tessék hangosan felolvasni mind a 4256 levelet, mert punccsal leszel megfosztva ettől a beosztástól


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 20)

Csillag írta:


> Ilyet egy mószerolásügyi miniszter nem tehet. Beosztásánál fogva tilos! Tessék hangosan felolvasni mind a 4256 levelet, mert punccsal leszel megfosztva ettől a beosztástól


 
beszéltem a csöcsivel, és ő nem engedélyezte a felolvasást, mert kimeríteném a tárhely kapacitását!


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 20)

andika írta:


> Netezik, chatel meg minden ....


Akárcsak a zanyukája ! 
*Andika, Fiúk!* Nagyon szépek a lányaitok, van mit félteni! De azért ne gondoljátok, hogy egy fiús anyukának kisebb a gondja. Manapság már őket is félteni kell. A fiúktól !  
Én meg lassan-lassan ő érte aggódom. Nézzétek már ezt a pózt.. és még nincs 2 éves ...


----------



## andika (2006 Július 20)

csocsike írta:


> Ha valamibol baj lehet, abbol baj is lesz:22:


 
Te is kezded?????????

Legalább az illuziót hadjátok meg nekem.

Miért is nem fiam van?


----------



## andika (2006 Július 20)

allegro írta:


> Akárcsak a zanyukája !
> *Andika, Fiúk!* Nagyon szépek a lányaitok, van mit félteni! De azért ne gondoljátok, hogy egy fiús anyukának kisebb a gondja. Manapság már őket is félteni kell. A fiúktól !
> Én meg lassan-lassan ő érte aggódom. Nézzétek már ezt a pózt.. és még nincs 2 éves ...


 
Hát a kissrác tényleg nagyon szép.

Igen tudom,hogy a fiukat is félteni kell,de az is igaz hogy sokszor még a sulibamenés is gázos.

Azért nem engedem,hogy a rövidebb uton menjen reggelente mert azon a részen egy park van,meg bolhapiac,meg kocsmák.Érted?


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 20)

andika írta:


> Hát a kissrác tényleg nagyon szép.


A kissrácot Eszternek hívják. Ő a fiam kislánya.


----------



## andika (2006 Július 20)

Ja istenem.ahogy irtad azt hittem kisfiú.

Egy biztos. SZÉP!!!!!


----------



## andika (2006 Július 20)

Az én pici lányom meg fius egy picit,legalábbis szokták annak nézni.

Na,nekem duplán van félnivalóm, csak amint az egyik kinő a korból izgulhatok a másikért.


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 20)

én annyival vagyok könyebb helyzetben, hogy a lányomnak már férje van. nagyon jómódúak a vejemék!


----------



## andika (2006 Július 20)

Régenis igy ment ez!

Mi van a XXI. századdal?


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 20)

andika írta:


> Régenis igy ment ez!
> 
> Mi van a XXI. századdal?


 
csakhogy régen nem az ifjak választottak, ők viszont egymást választották! a multkor mondta a lányom, hogy már a gyerekek neve is megvan. mondtam neki, hogy remélem, ha fiu lesz apádra való tiszteletből miki lesz. erre a kis majom azt mondta, hogy apa! ezt majd mi eldöntjük jó? hát itt tartunk! tervezgetjük a nejemmel a tesót, és mondtam a kamillának, hogy ha fiu lesz miki lesz. erre azt mondta hogy nem! azt majd anya és ő eldöntik, mert a gyerek az az övé meg az anyjáé lesz! hát ezért kell nekem egy fiu, mert nagyon el vagyok nyomva itthon!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 20)

Mar a gyerek is igy latja? Te szegeny.


----------



## andika (2006 Július 20)

A férjem biztos nagyon együtt tudna érezni veled.
3 nő közt él nap mint nap.


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 20)

csocsike írta:


> Mar a gyerek is igy latja? Te szegeny.


 
mit tudok csinálni! ezért vagyok köztetek, mert itt néha enyém lehet az utolsó szó!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 20)

Sokaig en is azt hittem de a nejem beszerzett egy masik komputert. Nem gyozom telepiteni a virusokat


----------



## andika (2006 Július 20)

Most már tudom,hogy miért nem tudok egy jót dumálni a Dulival!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 20)

Ja, hat alandoan azt a rohadt gepet butykoli


----------



## andika (2006 Július 20)

Dulika!

Van egy gépem talonban!Küldöm!


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 21)

Fenypostan.MZ/X.


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 21)

andika írta:


> Dulika!
> 
> Van egy gépem talonban!Küldöm!


Nekem is, de nem küldöm el, csak ha Csöcsi visszaküldi a teknősbékámat :evil:


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 22)

Efike írta:


> Nekem is, de nem küldöm el, csak ha Csöcsi visszaküldi a teknősbékámat :evil:


 
Küldd már el neki, mit kéreted magad! Legalább a Csöcsike nem veled, hanem a vírustelepítéssel lesz elfoglalva. Nem ér meg ennyit az a fránya teknős?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 22)

Ez egy speci doglott teknos , ami ketszer van dukozva es kilopta belolle a lendkereket is. Nem lehet csak ugy kuldozgetni. Megmutattam a gepemnek az Efi fenykepet, es felismerte a virusolo program


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Július 22)

csocsike írta:


> Ez egy speci doglott teknos , ami ketszer van dukozva es kilopta belolle a lendkereket is. Nem lehet csak ugy kuldozgetni. Megmutattam a gepemnek az Efi fenykepet, es felismerte a virusolo program


 
mér az Efinek van fényképe? az én tűzfalam nem engedte át!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 22)

Nem csodalom, a torpepagajokat ugy tenyesztettek , hogy bemutattak a tojasnak a az Efi kepet, e felel ki sem kelt


----------



## andika (2006 Július 22)

mikigyerek írta:


> mér az Efinek van fényképe? az én tűzfalam nem engedte át!


 
Jó magas tűzfalad van. :..:


----------



## andika (2006 Július 22)

csocsike írta:


> Nem csodalom, a torpepagajokat ugy tenyesztettek , hogy bemutattak a tojasnak a az Efi kepet, e felel ki sem kelt


 
Akkor az Efi a felelős a faj kipusztulásáért?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 22)

Minden rosznak az Efi es a Mikigyerek az oka. Csak oljek egymast:12:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Július 23)

csocsike írta:


> Minden rosznak az Efi es a Mikigyerek az oka. Csak oljek egymast:12:


A mérkőzést viszont idegenben kellene rendezni, mert amíg hazai pályán egy menetet sem birnak ki, idegen pályán elmaszatolnának 2-3 menetet...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 24)

A végzet... Egy külvárosi, lepusztult kórházban furcsa halálesetekre figyeltek fel az orvosok. Az intenzív osztály egyik ágyán átok ült, ugyanis akit 
belefektettek, azt másnap délelőtt már nem találta életben a doktorivizit. Először kicserélték az ágyat, nem segített. Azután különböző 
mérőeszközökkel megvizsgálták, van-e esetleg olyan sugárzás, vagy egyéb külső befolyás, ami mérgező lehet a beteg számára, de nem 
találtak semmit. Már éppen be akarták zárni a kórtermet, amikor az egyik furfangos ápolónak támadt egy ötlete. 
Kölcsönkért ismerősétől egy kamerát, elrejtette a szóban forgó ágyra irányítva, és hazament. 
Másnap a kórházigazgatónak megmutatta a felvételt, amelyen éjszaka nem történt semmi. A kamera a kora reggeli órákban viszont rögzítette, 
amint a kórház takarítónője becsoszogott a terembe, elővette ásatag porszívóját, odament az ajtóhoz legközelebb levő konnektorhoz - 
ami a végzetes ágy mellett volt -, kihúzta a lélegeztető gép dugóját, bedugta a porszívót, és komótosan dolgozni kezdett. Ezek után a 
takarítónő, mint aki jól végezte dolgát, visszadugta az életben tartó szerkezet csatlakozóját, és továbbállt egy teremmel.


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 24)

Tegyük hozzá, hogy a takaritónő azzal a porszivóval szivta ki a lelket a betegekből, amit Csöcsi javitott Pittinek :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 24)

Romabekat ne bacogasd mert agyverzest kap. Hogy te mit kapsz azt nem teszed zsebre, mert en szep es okos is vagyok a szerenyseg mellett.


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 24)

Agyvérzéshez agy is kell, de amióta levágtam a fejed, már az sincs. Azóta fejtelenkecc. Azt tudom, hogy szép vagy. Állitólag a Hizballah az új rakétái robbanófejébe a fényképedet fogja begyömöszölni, hogy jobban ártson. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 24)

Ez nem szep dolog , hogy ez en fenykepeimet csak ugy belegyurik a nyamvadt raketaikba. Orulj hogy nem a szalantaival dobalodznak.
Kulomben is romabeka merges.


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 24)

Na ez az. Nem elég a fényképed, még mérgező is vagy :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 24)

......s jutott eszembe, szamtalan, szebbnel szebb gondolat....


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 24)

csocsike írta:


> ......s jutott eszembe, szamtalan, szebbnel szebb
> gondolat....


 
Oszd már meg velünk légyszi


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 24)

Nincs neked eleg bajod?


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 24)

Éppen most fogytam ki belőle


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 24)

Te szegeny, es gond nelkul nem elet az elet?


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 24)

csocsike írta:


> Te szegeny, es gond nelkul nem elet az elet?


 
Te is tudod, hogy az olyan unalmas úgy.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 24)

En imadok unatkozni. Igaz hogy csak par percig , aztan megorulok sajat magamtol. Akkor szoktam irni . Ha irok akkor a 90% -at gyosan kidobom mert nem ertek vele egyet es vitatkozni is utalaok. Szoval megyek es beveszem a gyogyszeremet.


----------



## Kismargit (2006 Július 24)

Két rendőr sétál a Balaton partján. Megszólal az egyik:
- Mennyi az idő?
Mire a másik:
- Hát még a szúnyog!


----------



## andika (2006 Július 24)

*A férfi kézikönyve* 
HASZNÁLATI UTASÍTÁS





*Gratulálunk az új férfihoz!* 
Tartsuk be a kezelési útmutatót, és a férfi meghálálja. 
FONTOS FIGYELMEZTETÉS: 
Mielőtt üzembe helyezné, az új férfit fel kell tölteni! 
Legalább 3 órát csatlakoztatni a konyhaasztalhoz: adjon neki töltött káposztát és
újságot. Feltöltés közben ne zavarja! Utána üzemképes és bármikor újratölthető. 




KEZELÉSI ÚTMUTATÓ
A férfi leírása:
A férfi érzékeny, vigyázzunk rá. Különösen focinéző és netező modell.
Ott kell hagyni a világbajnokság alatt és számítógép közelében. 
A férfi hiszékeny, azt hiszi, hogy mindenkinél okosabb. 
Kopasz, szőrös modell szereti a szexet; szakállas, szemüveges irodalmi
beszélgetésre alkalmas. 
A férfi legfontosabb része a gyomor, hírolvasó központ és nemi szerv. Ezek mindegyike külön-külön is képes elterelni a figyelmét mindenről.




A férfi üzemeltetése:
Férfi üzemeltetése egyszerű. Reggel kávéval kapcsoljuk be, ha mégsem élénk, kérdezzünk sporteseményt, politikai híreket. Ha azt akarjuk, hogy jól funkcionáljon, nézzünk rá érdeklődve, dicsérjük eszét, bátorságát. Hideg sörért, meleg ételért hálás. Ne feledjünk időnként ágyba bújni vele. Közben mondjuk neki, oroszlán.




A férfi karbantartása:
Férfi folyamatos karbantartásra szorul. Kell ápolni a testét, balzsamozni a lelkét, másként könnyen elromlik. Küldjük edzőterembe, focizni, teniszezni. Lelkének kell sok elismerés, hogy ne veszítse el az önbizalmát. Új ruhára ne költsünk, úgysem veszi fel.





Gyakori működési problémák:
1. Férfi nem törődik velünk, nem hallgat meg - Mondjuk neki, hogy találkoztunk diákkori szerelmünkkel
2. Férfi túl sokat néz focit, híradót - Külön ágyban aludjunk, ettől pár nap alatt megjavul
3. Férfi ápolatlan, káromkodik, durva - *Szerezzünk újabb modellt, selejtest vágjuk ki!*


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 24)

csocsike írta:


> En imadok unatkozni. Igaz hogy csak par percig , aztan megorulok sajat magamtol. Akkor szoktam irni . Ha irok akkor a 90% -at gyosan kidobom mert nem ertek vele egyet es vitatkozni is utalaok. Szoval megyek es beveszem a gyogyszeremet.


 
Ne vitatkozz magaddal, inkább olyankor verd meg az Efit! Az jó szórakozás lehet.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 24)

Csillag írta:


> Ne vitatkozz magaddal, inkább olyankor verd meg az Efit! Az jó szórakozás lehet.


 
Vernem en de megszokott a parbaj elol, azota mindenkivel koteszik es csatazik. Lehet, hogy foladta? :222:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 24)

csocsike írta:


> Vernem en de megszokott a parbaj elol, azota mindenkivel koteszik es csatazik. Lehet, hogy foladta? :222:


 
Ő sosem adja fel, inkább új fegyvernemen gondolkodik.
Csak előtte kipróbálja másokon, ha túlélik akkor az nem jó.


----------



## thao (2006 Július 24)

andika írta:


> *A férfi kézikönyve*
> HASZNÁLATI UTASÍTÁS
> 
> 
> ...


 


*ANDIKA!*

*HOL LEHET EZT A GÉPET VENNI???*
*JÓL ELRONTOM ÉS KIDOBOM!!!! thao :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: *


----------



## andika (2006 Július 24)




----------



## Melitta (2006 Július 24)

> *HOL LEHET EZT A GÉPET VENNI???
> JÓL ELRONTOM ÉS KIDOBOM!!!! thao :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: *


 
amivel ennyi baj van, mar nem is edemes veszodni vele.


----------



## thao (2006 Július 24)

Melitta írta:


> amivel ennyi baj van, mar nem is edemes veszodni vele.[/quot
> 
> 
> *MELITTA!*
> ...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 25)

ELSZÚRTÁK... 


Ádám és Éva látványosan ki&ucirc;zetett a Paradicsomból, és az ember képessége a rossz döntések meghozatalára vitathatatlanná vált. 

Az Ótestamentumban, akad példa b&otilde;ven, pl. itt van Ézsau, aki egy tál lencséért eladta az els&otilde;szülöttséget öccsének, Jákobnak. Vagy amid&otilde;n a világ lakói elhatározták, hogy Bábelben egy tornyot építenek, amely a Mennyországba ér. De ne felejtsük el a sóbálvánnyá vált asszony esetét sem. A már említetteken kívül is sok-sok rossz döntést, “elszúrást” lehet megtalálni a Bibliában. 

Ilyen történeteket ismerhetsz meg ebben a fejezetben, de az “elszúrásoknak” nem a Biblia, hanem az “élet” lesz a forrása a továbbiakban. 



Baljóslatok 

Krisztus el&otilde;tt 480-ban Xerxész, Perzsia királya elhatározta, lezárja a régóta tartó ellenségeskedést a görögökkel, és pontot tesz az ügy végére, örökre megsemmisíti az athéni birodalmat. 

Érthet&otilde; ez az &otilde; szempontjából, hiszen Athén csak kárt csinált neki, amióta a görögök legy&otilde;zték öt Marathónnál. 

Úgy tervezte, serege Ázsiából Európába egy pontonhídon fog átkelni, amelyet tudósai a Dardanellákra építenek. De tudván, hogy ez kockázatos vállalkozás, el&otilde;ször kikérte a Delphoi Jósda véleményét. 

“Ha átkelsz a Dardanellákon” - jött a válasz- “egy hatalmas birodalom fog elbukni." 

Optimista lévén, Xerxész gondolkodás nélkül elfogadta a jóslatot, minthogy Delphoiból eredt. Úgy értelmezte ezért szavait, mint bátorítást tervei megvalósításához. 

Eleinte minden jól ment, és seregei gy&otilde;zedelmeskedtek a spártaiakon Thermopülainál, de azután a szalamiszi csatában súlyos vereséget szenvedett. 

Valószín&ucirc;leg ekkor rémlett fel Xerxész el&otilde;tt, hogy a Jósda nem mondta meg, melyik birodalom bukik meg. 

Nincs feljegyzés arról, vajon a király elátkozta e magát. Mérgét mindenesetre kitöltötte azzal, hogy hóhérjának megparancsolta, mérjen 300 botütést, a Dardanellák vizére. Nem éppen királyhoz méltó bosszú, de ennyi maradt… 

Ebb&otilde;l a példából is látható, nem csoda, ha a klasszikus világ jósai, prófétái elég rossz hírnevet szereztek maguknak, s ötszáz évvel kés&otilde;bb a római város, Pompeji elöljárói úgy döntöttek, nem vesznek tudomást a helyi templom jósn&otilde;ir&otilde;l, amikor azok közelg&otilde; katasztrófát emlegettek, és azt is mondták, hogy a várost ki kellene üríteni. 

Pompeji lakói racionalisták voltak, és úgy vélték, az élet éppen hogy kezd visszatérni normális medrébe a 62. évi rettenetes földrengés után, semmi szükség sem volt egy ilyen rémtörténetre. 

A szibillák viszont hittek saját jóslatuknak, és elhagyták a várost. &Otilde;k voltak az egyedüli túlél&otilde;k, mikor másnap a Vezúv kitört, és tízlábnyi hamuval terítette be a várost... 

1857-ben még midig elég primitív nép lévén, a dél-afrikai Gealeke Xhosa törzs, valószín&ucirc;leg nem tudta, a jóslatok milyen bajt hoztak például Xerxész királynak. Így aztán, mikor egy tizennégy éves jósn&otilde;, Nongqawuse elmesélte, milyen látomása volt a Gxara folyó vizében, mind igyekeztek ráfigyelni. 

Azt látta, mesélte a többi xhosának, hogy halott &otilde;seik bámultak rá a folyó vízének mélyér&otilde;l. S&otilde;t azt mondta, a látomás jelentése is kristálytiszta. Ha a törzs vissza akarja szerezni halott vezet&otilde;it, 1857. február 18-áig az összes állataikat le kell mészárolniuk. 

A tanácsot megfogadták, a törzs éhen halt…


----------



## thao (2006 Július 25)

*DRÁGA!*

*PÉDÁID MÉLYEN MEGSZÍVLELENDŐK!!!*
*JÓMAGAM EBBŐL A RÉSZBŐL OLY RÉGEN*
*KIESTEM MÁR, MINT FELEDÉKENY NAGYMAMA*
*AZ ABLAKON.*
*INTÉSED KÖSZÖNÖM, DE ÉN ELMÚLTAM MÁR...*
*NEM ÉN MÚLTAM EL - A KOROM (AMI HULLIK)*

*(ANDIKA ZORD SZEMELVÉNYE OLYAN JÓ VOLT,*
*HOGY KELLETT RÁ SZÓLNI VALAMIT )*

*thao :5: :5: :5: *


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 30)

_*„A Föld fordul, hogy közelebb hozzon minket. Addig fordul körbe körülöttünk, míg össze nem hoz minket ebben az álomban.”* _



*Élünk.* 

Élünk, de közben elfelejtünk élni. Elfelejtettünk egy régi igazságot: nem a cél számít, hanem az út, mely elvisz odáig. Hajlamosak vagyunk elhinni, hogy mindent tudunk az életről, a szerelemről, barátokról, magunkról. 

És mégis, minden nap tanulunk valami újat- magunkról, barátokról, a szerelemről, az életről. Gondolkodunk. Ha kell, ha nem. Biztosak vagyunk magunkban, a gondolatainkban, és nincs semmi, ami megingathatna. Egy napig. Két hónapig. Fél évig. Aztán valahol, valamikor, valamiért rájövünk: lehet ez másképp is. Jobban. Vagy rosszabbul. De a lényeg: másképp. 

Felébredsz valaki mellett, csakúgy, mint oly sok ideje mindennap. De ez a reggel más. Felébredsz- nézed, ahogy szuszog, nézed a békés arcát, ahogy a könnyű álomban elmerült. Hirtelen bevillan egy kép- egy másik arc, egy másik hely, egy másik lehetőség… Összeráncolod a homlokod; nem, én őt szeretem, nem gondolok másra… 

Elkéstél. A gondolat már ott van. Elnyomod, mert el kell nyomnod, de el nem tüntetheted. És ez az apró kis gondolat lassan növekedni kezd. Majd észreveszed azokat a hibákat, melyeket a szerelem jótékony homálya fedett idáig. És a bevillanó kép felerősödik, a körvonalak élesebbek lesznek. Sokkal élesebbek. A folytatást te is tudod… 

Ilyen a világ. Egyensúlyra törekszik. Ha elérted, nagyon nehéz megtartani. Ha kibillen, megpróbálod helyrehozni. És nem érdekel, hogyan. Nem érdekel másoké, csak a tiéd a fontos. 

Félünk a változásoktól. Szükségünk van a biztonságra. Talán ezért született az élet nagy kérdése: mi lett volna, ha… Ha a buliban megcsókolom. Ha hagyom, hogy megcsókoljon. A biztos egyensúlyból kiestem volna a bizonytalanba- de nem tettem, mert nem tudtam biztosat az eredmény felől. Lehetett volna fellángolás, egy forró éjszaka, de akár a tartós teljesség- érzés is. Vagy másnap már meg sem ismer, és csak kihasznál. Különben is, ott a barátom, akit szeretek... 

Ezzel a saját kis kibillenésem megoldva, észérvekkel kijavítva. Most nem szabad gondolkodni. Például azon, hogy vajon a másik egyensúlyával mi a helyzet. Azzal, aki eddig az éjszakáig tökéletes összhangban volt a világgal. De én kibillentettem. Igaz, akaratlanul. Azzal, amilyen vagyok, amilyen voltam aznap éjjel. De nem szabad ezen gondolkodnom. A végén még változás áll be a kis világomban… 

Változik a világ. Érzem. El kell felejtenem azt az éjszakát, mert néhány dolgot tiszteletben tartok. Ezzel az ő egyensúlya rendben lesz. 

És mi a helyzet az enyémmel? 

Nos, az egy másik történet. Nem itt, nem most. Csak egy dolog biztos. 
Élünk. 



/Varga Ákos /


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 8)

*Egyre inkább hasonlítanak a csimpánzokhoz a mai fiatalok?* 

_*Maszataka Nobuo japán viselkedéskutató a majmok világának szabályait látja érvényesülni a mai fiatalok körében, s úgy véli: a generáció alakulása főleg a mobiltelefonok elterjedésével függ össze. *_

Az 55 éves tudós - aki filozófiából doktorált az Oszakai Egyetemen, és most a Kiotói Egyetem Főemlőskutató Intézetében dolgozik - "Mobiltelefonos Majmok" című sikerkönyvében fejtette ki véleményét. Könyvében rámutat: sok fiatal egész nap barátaival lődörög az utcán, a fiúk-lányok hordákban sodródnak, egyes területeket sajátjuknak tekintenek, s ezt nem szívesen hagyják el. Nem tudnak különbséget tenni a "saját" és a "közös" között. 

Fárasztja, feszültté teszi őket, ha másik helyre kell utazniuk, vagy más emberekkel kell találkozniuk. Nem otthon étkeznek a családdal, hanem az első boltban vesznek valamit, ha céltalan sétájuk során megéheznek. Mások gyorséttermek körül lézengenek, s időnként vesznek valamit, egyszóval legelésznek. A főemlőskutató szerint a csimpánzok ugyanígy viselkednek. Csoportosan lődörögnek, nem haladnak semmilyen meghatározott hely felé, azt eszik, ami az útjukba kerül, bárhol elvégzik a szükségüket, és ott alszanak, ahol rájuk tör az álom. 

A fiatalok közötti agresszió, az ok nélküli támadások is a főemlősök ösztön-cselekvéseire emlékeztetnek. Mivel megszűnik, legfeljebb SMS-ekre korlátozódik a verbális kommunikáció, képtelenek szavakkal kifejezni érzéseiket. A majmok sem tudnak beszélni, érzelemnyilvánításra csak az agresszió marad. 

Maszataka Nobuo szerint mindennek a mobiltelefonok elterjedése az oka. A szülők szabadjára engedik mobiltelefonnal ellátott gyermekeiket, mert úgy gondolják, hogy egyetlen csengetésnyire vannak csupán, de valójában nem hívják fel őket. 

A folyamatos kapcsolat lehetősége miatt akkor sem telefonálnak, ha este nem jön haza a gyerek. Lassan szétszakadnak a családok, megváltoznak a fejlődés során kialakult emberi kapcsolatok. A szerző rámutat: a mobiltelefonok szükségtelenné teszik, hogy az ember az intellektuális elithez tartozzon. 

Az információs technológia nap mint nap sok kellemetlenségtől szabadít meg, de ha így halad a világ, az emberek elfelejtenek gondolkodni. A telefonszámokat a készülék tárolja, és a GPS óta tájékozódni sem kell már. Az ember akkor is életben marad, ha semmit sem tud az őt körülvevő világról. Végül a kutató elnézést kér, hogy a majomhoz hasonlítja az embert, de úgy véli: főemlőskutatóként a majmokat legalább jól ismeri. 

National Geographic Online


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 5)

*Elindult alattam a föld, mennem kell!* 


*A változás szükségszerű minden ember életében. Vannak melyek külső hatásokra, s vannak melyek saját, belső indíttatásból erednek. Vannak, akik nehezen alkalmazkodnak az új helyzetekhez, s vannak, akik minden szempontból előnyt kovácsolnak belőle.* 

Egy elmélet szerint minden tizennyolcadik évben sorsfordulóhoz érkezünk: azaz jelenünk változásait a tizennyolc évvel azelőtti változások tükrében kell értelmeznünk. 

Egy másik álláspont szerint hét évente revideáljuk kapcsolatainkat, ekkor a legnagyobb az esélye annak, hogy baráti, vagy szerelmi viszonyaink zátonyra futnak, és látókörünkbe a további fejlődésünket szolgáló, új személyek lépnek. 

Életünk úgy tűnik állandó változásban van: amikor úgy tűnik boldogságunk nem lehetne teljesebb, vagy ellenkező esetben azt érezzük, hogy ennél rosszabb már nem történhet velünk, az élet váratlan, meglepő fordulatokat hoz. 

Ha akarjuk, ha nem, a változás szükségszerű. A hangsúly azon van, hogyan alkalmazkodjunk hozzá. 

Az élet folyton választás elé állit minket: gondoljunk csak bele, pergessük le az eseményeket. Emlékezzünk vissza, egy évvel ezelőtt milyen problémák foglalkoztattak minket? Milyen lehetőségeket kínált az élet megoldásukra? 

A véletlenek valóban véletlenek-e, vagy amit akkor annak tulajdonítottunk, mennyiben befolyásolta jelenünket? 

Voltak-e útelágazások, helyesen döntöttünk? Hol tartanánk, ha a másik utat választjuk? 

A kérdések mindegyike azt a célt szolgálja, hogy megértsük: igenis választunk és változtatunk, tudatosan vagy tudat alatt. 

Mégis a fordulók által edződünk, fejlődik személyiségünk. 

Sokan berzenkedünk tőle: minden jó, ahogy van, nem kell más, nem kell új. De sokan vannak azok is, akik maguk teremtenek döntéshelyzeteket. 

A tűz vagy levegő jegy szülöttjei, mint a kosok vagy az ikrek mindig előre tekintenek, bátran veszik az akadályokat, lételemük a folytonos változtatás, energiáikat az új feladatok leküzdéséből és felállításából nyerik. 

Ezzel szemben a föld vagy levegő elem egyéniségei, mint a szüzek vagy skorpiók, szeretik megélni és a legparányibb részletekig elemezni élethelyzetüket, nehezen mozdíthatóak, mindennél többre értékelik az állandóságot, a hűséget. 

A változás megélésben a legfontosabb hinnünk magunkban és döntésünk helyességében. Bátran hallgassunk megérzéseinkre, hagyjunk időt magunknak, hogy átgondoljuk lehetőségeinket! 

Bár külső szemlélő véleményét is kikérhetjük, a valóságot és a saját érzéseinket még a legjobb barátunk sem ismerheti. Egy objektív értékítélet maximum a keretet adja meg választásunkhoz, minden esetben szűrjük át önmagunk érzésein. 

Fogalmazzunk meg kérdéseket: mi a célom? A változás előrevisz céljaim elérésében? A rövidtávú veszteségek hosszútávon kompenzálódnak? Érett vagyok a változtatásra? 

Az eddigi helyzetemből mindent kihoztam, vagy tudok még hozzátenni és ezáltal segíteni fejlődésemen? Terhes-e számomra ez a kapcsolat? Mennyit profitálok és mennyit vesztek, ha nem változtatok? 

Bárhogyan is döntsünk: a választás és változtatás gondolata is elegendő, hogy átértékeljük olykor helyzetünket. 

A nemleges válasz is válasz, választás, ha a megszokott úton folytatjuk tovább. 

Ne féljünk a változásoktól, mert amint becsukódik egy ajtó, nyomban kinyílik egy másik! Ettől színes a világ, ezáltal képes az emberiség a legnagyobb fejlődésre. 

Könnyű aggyal végigvinni, könnyű olykor maga a lépés is, és mint tudjuk maga a változás is fájdalomcsillapítás, egy darabig. 

De ne feledjük el, egyszercsak jönnek, visszajönnek a hétköznapok. Amik átalakítása, az életmódváltás és annak rutinszerű beépülése életünkbe nem kis idő, sem feladat. 

Máshogy kell élni, máshol esetleg és új szabályokat kell létrehozni. 

Ezek a feladatok nem kevés embert összezavarnak, nem kevés nő, férfi érzi magát ehhez gyengének és inkább feladja, visszahátrál, önmagát is becsapva. 

Hiszen érzelmileg is összezavarodik- törvényszerűen. 

De ne feledd a bomlás elindult, a láb ha egyszer elindult.... csak bomlás és hátrálás.


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 9)

*"Nem kell a kiscica", mondta a lány, mire barátja halálra késelte* 

Egy brit fiatalember félszáz késszúrással gyilkolta meg egy gyerekkori barátját. Állítólag egy macska miatt szabadultak el az indulatok. 

Vérbe fagyva találta meg a brit rendőrség egy 25 éves lány holttestét. Lucy Braham meztelenül feküdt szülei házának konyhapadlóján – írja a Daily Mirror alapján az InfoRádió honlapja. Mellette állt - szintén meztelenül - késsel a kezében gyerekkori barátja, William Jaggs, aki saját magát is többször mellbe szúrta a kiérkező rendőrök szeme láttára. A késszúrásokat azonban túlélte, állapota stabil. 

A gyilkossághoz állítólag egy macska elhelyezése körüli vita vezetett. Annyit tudni, hogy a 22 éves fiú megkérte régi barátját, hogy vigyázzon kismacskájára. A lány azonban később felhívta azzal, hogy mégsem kell neki a cica.


----------



## memik (2006 November 9)

csocsike írta:


> *"Nem kell a kiscica", mondta a lány, mire barátja halálra késelte*
> 
> Egy brit fiatalember félszáz késszúrással gyilkolta meg egy gyerekkori barátját. Állítólag egy macska miatt szabadultak el az indulatok.
> 
> ...



ez morbid. vagy esetleg kokain


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 11)

*Herélt adószedők szedik a pénzt *

Eunuchokat, azaz herélt férfiakat vett fel az adóhatóság az indiai Patnában, és az új munkatársak pedig remekül beváltak. Az eunuchoknak természetfeletti erőt tulajdonítanak Indiában és félnek tőlük az emberek. A kirekesztett heréltek így általában rendes munka nélkül maradnak, és esküvőkön és az újszülötteket köszöntő ünnepségeken előadott alkalmi énekes-táncos produkciókért kapott borravalóból tartják fenn magukat. Az eunuchok ugyanakkor rendkívül állhatatos, kitartó emberek hírében állnak, és a kelet-indiai Bihar állam fővárosában, Patnában az adóhatóság erre építve alkalmazza őket nagy sikerrel.


----------



## Judith (2006 November 11)

Remek ötlet. Gondolod itt is bevezetik ezt a módszert? Szerintem töbeen is helyeselnék....


----------



## tibi (2006 November 11)

Judith írta:


> Remek ötlet. Gondolod itt is bevezetik ezt a módszert? Szerintem töbeen is helyeselnék....


Azért azt megnézném, amikor az APEH-eseket kasztráljákJó ötlet:4:


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 11)

tibi írta:


> Azért azt megnézném, amikor az APEH-eseket kasztráljákJó ötlet:4:


 

Szep volna Meg lenne aki szivesebben fizetne is


----------



## Judith (2006 November 11)

Fuj, micsoda szadista társaság!


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 11)

tibi írta:


> ...az APEH-eseket kasztrálják...:4:


szerintem azért, hogy ne szaporodjanak...


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 11)

csocsike írta:


> *...*Az eunuchok ugyanakkor rendkívül állhatatos, kitartó emberek hírében állnak...


Te Csöcsi, jól látom én hogy az Efi az átlagosnál állhatatosabb és kitartóbb ?


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 15)

csocsike írta:


> *Herélt adószedők szedik a pénzt *
> 
> Eunuchokat, azaz herélt férfiakat vett fel az adóhatóság az indiai Patnában, és az új munkatársak pedig remekül beváltak. Az eunuchoknak természetfeletti erőt tulajdonítanak Indiában és félnek tőlük az emberek. A kirekesztett heréltek így általában rendes munka nélkül maradnak, és esküvőkön és az újszülötteket köszöntő ünnepségeken előadott alkalmi énekes-táncos produkciókért kapott borravalóból tartják fenn magukat. Az eunuchok ugyanakkor rendkívül állhatatos, kitartó emberek hírében állnak, és a kelet-indiai Bihar állam fővárosában, Patnában az adóhatóság erre építve alkalmazza őket nagy sikerrel.



Ha ezt Magyarországon is bevezetnék, egy új munkalehetőség is teremtődne egyben, ami nem utolsó szempont. Mivel az adóhatóság emberei elég sokan vannak, szakmává válhatna az eunuchizálás. 
Elég jónak tűnik ez az ötlet, de nem tudom, az illetékesek mit szólnának hozzá.


----------



## Efike (2006 November 15)

Úgy hallottam, hogy Hajdú-*Bihar* megyében a Pixinek ajánlottak állást :evil:


----------



## alberth (2006 November 15)

Rinka írta:


> Ha ezt Magyarországon is bevezetnék, egy új munkalehetőség is teremtődne egyben, ami nem utolsó szempont. Mivel az adóhatóság emberei elég sokan vannak, szakmává válhatna az eunuchizálás.
> Elég jónak tűnik ez az ötlet, de nem tudom, az illetékesek mit szólnának hozzá.


Ha az APEH-dolgozóknak eunuc-chá kellene válni ez lenne ám A PEH...! :4:


----------



## alberth (2006 November 15)

Efike írta:


> Úgy hallottam, hogy Hajdú-*Bihar* megyében a Pixinek ajánlottak állást :evil:


A mai világban egy jó állás egyeseknek minden áldozathozatalt megér...!


----------



## Rinka (2006 November 15)

alberth írta:


> Ha az APEH-dolgozóknak eunuc-chá kellene válni ez lenne ám A PEH...! :4:


 
De legalább nekik is jutna valami a pech-ből. Mert eddig csak így emlegették őket:" kint voltak nálam az APEh-től.Ezt a pekket!"


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 22)

*Drábik János - Szex és az új világrend *

Dr. Lawrence Dunegan amerikai orvos 1969. március 20-án részt vett egy gyermekorvosok számára tartott szakmai konferencián Pittsburgh-ben, ahol az egyik el&otilde;adó Dr. Richard Day egyetemi tanár volt. Dr. Day mintegy 80 f&otilde;nyi orvosokból álló hallgatóságának rendkívüli témájú el&otilde;adást tartott. Beszéde el&otilde;tt felkérte hallgatóit, hogy se jegyzeteket, se magnófelvételeket ne készítsenek és vegyék bizalmas jelleg&ucirc; bels&otilde; tájékoztatásnak mondanivalóját. Dr. Dunegan egyike volt a hallgatóknak és 1988-ban Randy Engel kérésére emlékezetb&otilde;l felidézte, és szalagra rögzítette, amit 1969-ben hallott. Dr. Day nem annyira a múlttal foglalkozott, sokkal inkább a jöv&otilde;t vázolta fel. El&otilde;adásának célja az volt, hogy felkészítse az orvosokat a várható változásokra, és ily módon megkönnyítse alkalmazkodásukat az új helyzethez. Meg volt róla gy&otilde;z&otilde;dve, hogy információival segíti orvoskollégáit. Dr. Day állandóan hangsúlyozta, hogy az embereknek hozzá kell szokniuk a folyamatos változáshoz, mert semmi nem marad a jelenlegi állapotában. Gyakran ismételte: ?az emberek annyira bíznak egymásban, hogy fel sem teszik a legfontosabb kérdéseket.? Többször is elmondta: ?Mindennek két célja van. Egyik az állítólagos cél, amely elfogadhatóvá teszi a változást az emberek számára és van egy másik, az igazi cél, amely valójában az új rendszer létrehozását segíti el&otilde;.? Hozzáf&ucirc;zte azt is, hogy ?nincs más lehet&otilde;ség az emberiség számára.? 

A népszaporulat ellen&otilde;rzése 

Dr. Day ebben az id&otilde;ben aktívan részt vett a népességszaporulat ellen&otilde;rzésére törekv&otilde; csoportok tevékenységében. Elmondotta, hogy a lakosság létszáma túlságosan gyorsan n&otilde;, éppen ezért a Föld lakóinak a számát korlátozni kell, mert különben nem marad elég élettér az emberiség számára. Nemcsak az élelmiszer ellátás biztosításához fog hiányozni az elegend&otilde; term&otilde;föld, de a hulladékok is oly mértékben szennyezik a Földet, hogy lakhatatlanná válik. 

Az embereknek nem engedik majd meg, hogy csupán azért legyenek utódaik, mert akarják, vagy azért mert könnyelm&ucirc;ek voltak. Ahhoz nyújtanak segítséget, hogy a házaspároknak egy gyerekük legyen, és csak a kiemelked&otilde; teljesítményt nyújtó kiválasztottaknak lehet három. Az átlagembereknek a két gyermeket engedélyezik. Ez a születésszabályozási mérce abból adódik, hogy a nulla népességnövekedéshez 2,1 gyerek szükséges családonként. Ez azt is jelenti, hogy csak minden tizedik házaspárnak lehet három gyereke. Világossá vált, hogy a népesség-ellen&otilde;rzés nem egyszer&ucirc;en születésszabályozást jelent. Valójában a világ lakosságának a korlátozásáról van szó. 

A szexuális kapcsolat átértékelése 

A cél olyan szexuális magatartás kialakítása, amely nincs kapcsolatban a fogamzással, továbbá olyan gyermeknemzési gyakorlat elterjesztése, amely nincs kapcsolatban a szexszel. Dr. Day szerint el kell választani a szexualitást szaporodástól. Mivel a szex örömet okoz és túl er&otilde;s rá a késztetés, ezért nem várható, hogy az emberek lemondjanak róla. Bizonyos, az élelmiszerbe és a vízbe elhelyezett hatóanyagokkal lehet csökkenteni a nemi vágyat, de ez nem praktikus. Ezért a háttérhatalom stratégái azt a megoldást választották, hogy csökkentés helyett inkább növeljék a szexuális aktivitást, de oly módon, hogy az ne eredményezzen fogamzást. 
Ezért az els&otilde; szempont, amit megvizsgáltak, az a terhesség-megel&otilde;zés. Ezt er&otilde;teljesen népszer&ucirc;sítik majd. Tudatilag annyira összekapcsolják a védekezést és a szexuális tevékenységet, hogy az emberek szinte ösztönösen alkalmazni fogják a fogamzásgátló eszközöket, amikor szexuális kapcsolatra készülnek. Ezért gondoskodnak arról, hogy a különböz&otilde; terhesség megel&otilde;z&otilde; eszközök és módszerek ismertek és könnyen elérhet&otilde;ek legyenek. Az ilyen eszközöket minden patikában és kozmetikai üzletben jól látható helyre teszik ki, együtt a cigarettával és a rágógumival. Ez a fajta nyíltság azt sugalmazza majd fiataloknak és feln&otilde;tteknek egyaránt, hogy az ilyen védekez&otilde; eszközök az élet természetes tartozékai. Ezt kiegészítik azzal, hogy az iskolákban könnyen elérhet&otilde;ek lesznek az úgynevezett szexuális nevelés keretében. 

Szexuális nevelés, mint a világkormányzat eszköze 

A szexuális nevelés célja hozzászoktatni a fiatalokat ahhoz, hogy a nemi élet és a fogamzásgátlás összetartozik. Ezt tudatukba kell vésni, miel&otilde;tt megkezdik az aktív szexuális életet. Dr. Day el&otilde;adása és Dr. Dunegan visszaemlékezése között eltelt 19 évben az Egyesült Államok számos iskolájában ?iskolai klinikákat? hoztak létre, amelyek els&otilde;sorban terhesség megel&otilde;zéssel, születésszabályozással és a népszaporulat kontrolljával foglalkoztak. Az egyik cél az volt, hogy a szexualitás és a fogamzás elleni védekezés össze legyen kapcsolva, és az iskolai meger&otilde;sítés nyomán a házasságban is folytatódjék. Ez hozzájárulhat ahhoz, hogy a gyermeknemzés felel&otilde;sségét&otilde;l megszabadított szexuális kapcsolat csökkentse magának a házasságnak is a jelent&otilde;ségét. Ilyen kapcsolatot könnyedén lehet házasságon kívül is folytatni. Nyilvánvaló, hogy továbbra is lesznek olyanok, akik el&otilde;nyben részesítik a házastársi kapcsolatot, de a többség ezt már nem fogja a rendszeres nemi élet el&otilde;feltételének tekinteni. 

Dr. Day természetesen az abortuszra is kitért és hangsúlyozta, hogy az nem min&otilde;sül többé b&ucirc;ncselekménynek, hanem elfogadott és normális jelenség lesz. Az abortuszt közpénzb&otilde;l fogják finanszírozni azok számára, akiknek ehhez nincs pénzük. A védekez&otilde; eszközöket szintén közköltségen biztosítják, hogy anyagi okokból senkinek se kelljen lemondania róluk. Ha az iskolai szexuális felvilágosító programok korai terhességhez vezetnek, az se okoz problémát. Azok a szül&otilde;k, akik erkölcsi vagy vallási alapon ellenzik az abortuszt, ilyen esetben - szükségmegoldásként - elfogadják, mert nem akarják, hogy gyermeklányuk terhes maradjon. Ez lehet&otilde;vé teszi az abortusszal szembeni társadalmi ellenállás megtörését. 

A homoszekszualitás bátorítása 

A háttérhatalom hosszú távú társadalom-átalakító programját beavatottként ismer&otilde; Dr. Day közölte: támogatni fogják a homoszexualitást, és az embereknek meg lesz engedve, hogy azonos nem&ucirc;ekkel létesítsenek nemi kapcsolatot. Nem kell többé az ilyen fajta hajlamot elrejteni. Az id&otilde;sebb embereket is bátorítani fogják, hogy aktív szexuális életet éljenek még id&otilde;s korban is. Mindenkinek meg fogják engedni, hogy tetszése szerint élvezhesse a nemi életet. Semmi nem lesz tiltva. 

Dr. Day ezzel kapcsolatban külön kitért az öltözködésre. Ennek sokkal izgatóbbá és provokatívabbá kell válnia. 1969-ben már meghódította a nyugati világot a miniszoknya és a harisnyanadrág. Dr. Day a következ&otilde;ket mondta: ?Nem csak az teszi az öltözködést szexuálisan csábítóvá, ha az eddig szokásosnál jóval nagyobb testrész válik láthatóvá. Más, kifinomult fogások is izgatóak lehetnek.? Itt számításba jöhet a ruha kivágása, anyaga, átláthatósága, elhelyezkedése, stb. 

Azóta természetesen már meghódította a világot a farmer, amely szorosan testhezálló változatban megfelel&otilde;en irányítja a szemet bizonyos anatómiai részekre. Ugyancsak elkövetkezett az ?égesd el a melltartódat? divatja is. 
A megtermékenyüléssel kapcsolatos technológiákat is kifejlesztik. Mivel a szexualitás el lesz különítve a szaporodástól, ezért bátorítva lesz nemcsak az, hogy az utódok nemzése nélkül lehessen nemi életet élni, hanem az is, hogy normális szexuális élet nélkül lehessen utódokhoz jutni. Ezt laboratóriumokban a legkülönfélébb technikák alkalmazásával érik el. 

A családok létszámát korlátozzák. 

E célból megkönnyítik a válást. Általánossá teszik, hogy az emberek többsége élete során többször is házasodjék. Sokan lesznek olyanok, akik egyáltalán nem lépnek házastársi kapcsolatra. Az úgynevezett "single", vagyis egyedülálló emberek hotelekben fognak lakni, és kollektívan együtt élni. Ez olyannyira megszokottá válik, hogy ezzel kapcsolatban már nem tesznek fel kérdéseket az emberek. 
Lényegesen több n&otilde; fog az otthonától távol munkát vállalni. Úgy alakítják a munkakörülményeket, hogy sok férfinak a lakóhelyét&otilde;l távol lév&otilde; városokban kelljen dolgoznia. Ez megnehezíti majd a családok együtt maradását. A házassági kapcsolatok kevésbé lesznek stabilak és csökken majd az emberek hajlandósága arra, hogy gyermekeket akarjanak. Ennek eredményeként kisebbek lesznek a családok. Arra is törekedni fognak, hogy miközben az egyik házastársnak távol kell lennie, sokat kell utaznia, addig a másik az otthonához legyen kötve munkája által. Ez el&otilde;segíti a kívánt hatást, vagyis a házastársi kapcsolat elgyöngülését. 
Eutanázia és a könyörületi halálba-segítés. 

Mindenkinek csak addig lesz joga élni, amíg hasznos az élete. Az öregember már terhet jelent. Ezért arra kell nevelni az id&otilde;seket, hogy fogadják el a halált. Megfelel&otilde; id&otilde;pontban korlátozzák az emberi életet. Amikor már valaki nem munkaképes, és nem járul hozzá a társadalom fenntartásához, akkor félre kell állnia, és át kell adnia a helyét a következ&otilde; nemzedéknek. 

A feleslegessé vált öregekt&otilde;l úgyis meg lehet válni, ha bizonyos egészségügyi szolgáltatásokat nem vehetnek igénybe. E célból szükséges az egészségügyi ellátás költségeinek a nagyarányú megemelése. Az orvosi szolgáltatásokat munkaviszonyhoz kell kapcsolni, és jelen&otilde;sen meg kell drágítani, hogy bizonyos kor után az emberek ne engedhessék meg maguknak, kivéve, ha jómódúak, vagy kifejezetten gazdagok. El kell ültetni a fiatalok fejében, hogy az öreg emberek eltartása méltánytalan teher rájuk nézve. Így el lehet fogadtatni velük szüleik humánus és méltóságteljes halálba-segítését. Például el lehet terjeszteni az ünnepélyes ?búcsú parti? megrendezését. Ünnepelni lehet az id&otilde;s anyukát és apukát, akik nagyszer&ucirc; munkát végeztek, s akik a parti végén engedelmesen beveszik az altatópirulát és távoznak az él&otilde;k sorából. 

Ellen&otilde;rzés alá kell venni az egészségügyet és a gyógyszerellátást 

Dr. Day a leghatározottabban állította, hogy az amerikai törvényhozás - a washingtoni Kongresszus - nem fogja bevezetni az általános egészségügyi biztosítást. Erre nincs szükség, mert vannak jobb módszerek az egészségügy kézbentartására. Fokozatosan valamennyi egészségügyi ellátás szoros ellen&otilde;rzés alá kerül. Ha valaki nem dolgozik, vagy nem képes munkát vállalni, akkor nem juthat hozzá az egészségügyi szolgáltatásokhoz. Eljárt a felett az id&otilde;, hogy a kórházak ingyen ellátásban részesítsenek bárkit is. Az egészségügyi költségeket úgy fel kell emelni, hogy az átlagember ne legyen képes kifizetni a biztosító intézetek közrem&ucirc;ködése nélkül. 
Ha pedig valaki nem képes fizetni a saját egészségügyi ellátásáért, akkor rászorul arra, hogy mások fizessenek helyette. Így lehet kikényszeríteni az emberekt&otilde;l, hogy térdet-fejet hajtva hálásan megköszönjék, mint egy különleges kegyet, ha orvosi ellátásban részesülhetnek. Többé nem lesz lehetséges, hogy valaki a maga anyagi lehet&otilde;ségeire támaszkodva önállóan dönthessen saját egészségügyi ellátásáról. A magas kórházi és egyéb egészségügyi számlákat csak a biztosítók lesznek képesek kifizetni. Ily módon minden egyes ember kényszerítve lesz, hogy egész életén keresztül fizessen a biztosítóknak. 

Dr. Day azt is elmondotta, hogy megszigorítják a kórházakba való bejutást. Aki belép, annak igazolnia kell személyazonosságát. Azért, hogy ezeket a megszigorító intézkedéseket bevezessék, bizonyos lopásokat még bátorítani is fognak, mert ezzel igazolni lehet a szigorú ellen&otilde;rzés bevezetését. Ily módon is hozzá lehet szoktatni az embereket ahhoz, hogy mindenhová magukkal vigyék személyazonosságuk igazolására a megfelel&otilde; dokumentumokat. 

Megváltozik az orvosok szerepe is. Többé nem egyéni professzionális vállalkozók lesznek, hanem magasan képzett, bérb&otilde;l és fizetésb&otilde;l él&otilde; alkalmazottak. Diplomás szakmunkások. Az orvosi tevékenység részévé kell tenni, hogy adott esetben a halálba-segít&otilde; injekciót is beadják. Az orvost, mint független, nagytekintély&ucirc; személyt ki kell iktatni. Dr. Day szerint az orvosok túl sokat keresnek, ezért rá kell szorítani &otilde;ket, hogy ugyanúgy reklámozzák szolgáltatásaikat, ahogy más termékeket és szolgáltatásokat is reklámoznak. A magán-praxis fokozatosan el fog t&ucirc;nni. Helyüket a csoportpraxis, továbbá az egészségügyi korporációk foglalják el. 

Ismeretlen betegségek lépnek fel 

Dr. Day szerint olyan új betegségek jelennek meg, amelyeket korábban nem ismertek. Igen nehéz lesz ezeket diagnosztizálni, és még nehezebb kezelni, legalábbis egy bizonyos ideig. Itt Dr. Dunegan az AIDS-t említi, de mi a magunk részér&otilde;l hozzátehetjük az ebolát, és ki tudja, esetleg azt a vírust is (Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome, azaz SARS), amely a közelmúltban járványosan terjedt els&otilde;sorban Kínában, Tajvanon, Kanadában és oly sok áldozatot szedett. 

Dr. Day azt is kijelentette, hogy ?mindenféle rákbetegséget gyógyítani tudunk. Az erre vonatkozó tudományos ismeretanyag a Rockefeller Intézetnél van elzárva, és ha valaha döntés születik err&otilde;l, akkor nyilvánosságra fogják hozni. De vegyék csak figyelembe, ha az emberek nem halnak meg többé rákban, akkor milyen gyors ütemben válik a Föld túlnépesedetté. Az ember éppen úgy meghalhat rákban, mint bármi másban.? Ebb&otilde;l a megfontolásból a rák kezelését els&otilde;sorban olyan irányban fejlesztik, hogy csökkentsék a betegek szenvedéseit. Az a kommentár is elhangzott, hogy esetleg a rák gyógyítására vonatkozó dokumentációt mégis csak nyilvánosságra kell hozni, mert el&otilde;fordulhat, hogy független kutatók is hozzájutnak ezekhez az ismeretekhez. (Mindenesetre napjaink valósága Magyarországon is az, hogy egyel&otilde;re csak korlátozottan lehet eredményesen gyógyítani különböz&otilde; rákbetegségeket.) 

Mesterségesen el&otilde;idézett szívinfarktus 

Dr. Day elmondta orvos hallgatóságának, hogy ma már megoldható a szívinfarktus mesterséges kiváltása, amely minden fontos orvosi tünet szempontjából h&ucirc;ségesen szimulálja a valódi szívinfarktust. Ezt álcázott ? halálos kimenetel&ucirc; ? merényletek végrehajtására is fel lehet használni. Csak a rendkívül képzett patológus szakorvosok, akik pontosan tudják, hogy a halál okát keres&otilde; boncolás során mit kell megnézniük, képesek arra, hogy megkülönböztessék a valódi szívinfarktust a mesterségesen el&otilde;idézett szívelégtelenségt&otilde;l. 

Dr. Day ezután rátért a táplálkozás, az egészséges életmód és a megfelel&otilde; testmozgás összefüggéseire. Részletesen ecsetelte, hogy mit kellene enniük az embereknek, és hogyan kellene megtartaniuk megfelel&otilde; testgyakorlással fizikai er&otilde;nlétüket. Ezzel kapcsolatban kiemelte, hogy az iparilag gyártott élelmiszerek nem felelnek meg az egészséges táplálkozás követelményeinek, mert a túlságosan sós és zsíros ételek magas vérnyomáshoz és korai szívbetegségekhez vezetnek. Azok az emberek, akik azonban nem elég képzettek ahhoz, hogy ezt megértsék, vagy túlságosan lusták ahhoz, hogy megfelel&otilde; testgyakorlást végezzenek, fokozottan kiteszik magukat ezeknek a kockázatoknak. A megfelel&otilde; táplálkozási ismeretek rendelkezésre fognak állni, de a korlátolt emberek ezt nem veszik figyelembe, és ezért tulajdonképpen helyes, ha rövidebb ideig élnek. 
Tervszer&ucirc;en növelni kívánják az ipari jelleg&ucirc; étkeztetéssel foglalkozó üzlethálózatokat. A Hamburger, a McDonalds, a Kentucky Fried Chicken és ehhez hasonló üzlethálózatok lehet&otilde;vé teszik, hogy egyre több ember a saját otthonán kívül étkezzen, és ez csökkenti az étkezés szempontjából a családi együttlét fontosságát. 

Az emberek egyre kevésbé függnek saját otthoni konyhájuktól. A fogyasztott élelem többsége félkész, vagy teljesen kész árú lesz, amit a legkülönfélébb modern technikai eszközökkel, mint például a mikrohullámú készülékekkel, gyorsan el lehet készíteni. Aki azonban rászokik az ilyen el&otilde;re elkészített konfekció étkekre, annak még inkább mozognia kell, mert ezek az ételek ("junk food") egyben egészségtelenek is. Mindazok, akik elég kényelmesek ahhoz, hogy ilyen ipari készítményeket fogyasszanak és ahhoz is lusták, hogy megfelel&otilde;en mozogjanak, nem érdemlik meg, hogy hosszabb ideig éljenek. 

Ami a testgyakorlást illeti sokan fognak futni, kocogni. Ehhez nincs szükség különösebb sportfelszerelésre és képességre. De megfelel&otilde; reklámmal és divatba-hozással rá lehet &otilde;ket kényszeríteni szinte észrevétlenül, hogy milyen ruhában és cip&otilde;ben tegyék ezt. Ezzel is lehet növelni a keresletet és fokozni az üzleti forgalmat. 

A pubertás felgyorsítása. 

Szükség van a nemi érés felgyorsítására, és ehhez az egyik leghatékonyabb eszköz a nevelés. Az egyén fejl&otilde;dését és az egész emberi faj átalakítását is fel kell gyorsítani. Ezzel kapcsolatban az el&otilde;adó kitért a vallások szerepére, amelyeket noha meggy&otilde;z&otilde;déses ateista volt, hasznosnak min&otilde;sített. Sok embernek van szüksége vallásra, a hittel járó misztériumokra és rituálékra. Ezért a vallást megtarthatják. De a mai vallásokat alapvet&otilde;en meg kell változtatni, mert nem egyeztethet&otilde;ek össze a bekövetkez&otilde; nagyarányú változásokkal. Bizonyos régi vallásoknak el kell t&ucirc;nniük. Különösen a kereszténységnek kell átalakulnia. Ha sikerül a kereszténység leger&otilde;sebb egyházát, a római katolikust megtörni, akkor a kereszténység többi része már könnyen átalakítható. Olyan új vallásra van szükség, amelyet a világ valamennyi részén el lehet fogadtatni az emberekkel. Éppen ezért az új vallás meg fog &otilde;rizni bizonyos tanításokat, szokásokat a régiekb&otilde;l, hogy könnyebben elfogadják az emberek, és otthonosabban érezzék magukat az új vallás keretei között. Sok olyan ember is van, akinek nem lesz szükséges vallásra, így ez a változás &otilde;ket nem érinti. 

Az ilyen szinkretikus és eklektikus világvallás létrehozásához a bibliát is meg kell változtatni. Óvatos technikával át kell írni, hogy megfeleljen ezen új eklektikus világvallás igényeinek. Bizonyos kulcsszavakat ki kell cserélni, amelyeknek az árnyalati értelme már más. Az új szó rokon-értelm&ucirc; a régivel és ezért eleinte nem okoz nagy ellenállást. Az id&otilde; múlásával azonban az eredeti szó valódi jelentése elhalványul, és az új szó csak kisárnyalattal eltér&otilde; jelentése pedig hangsúlyozásra kerül. Így fokozatosan megváltoztatható a bibliai szövegek értelme. Az elgondolás tehát az, hogy nincs szükség a biblia teljes átírására, csupán bizonyos kulcsszavakat kell másokra kicserélni. És mivel minden szónak számos értelmi árnyalata van, ezért az új szavak segítségével a bibliai szövegek egészének az értelmét úgy lehet átalakítani, hogy az elfogadható legyen az új eklektikus világvallás számára. A legtöbb ember nem is fogja észlelni ezt a változtatást. Ekkor Dr. Day megismételte azt a mondatot, amely el&otilde;adása során többször is elhangzott: ?The few who do notice the difference, won?t be enough to matter. ? Az a néhány, aki észreveszi a különbséget, kevés lesz ahhoz, hogy számítson.? 
Az el&otilde;adó ezután utalt rá: hallgatói közül néhányan valószín&ucirc;leg azt gondolják, hogy az egyházak ellent fognak állni ennek a törekvésnek. Valójában azonban az egyházak segíteni fognak minket ? mondotta Dr. Day. Dr. Dunegan két évtized múltán visszaemlékezve meger&otilde;síti, hogy e változások bekövetkezését valóban el&otilde;segítették sokan a különböz&otilde; egyházakban. 

A nevelés, mint a manipuláció eszköze 

Megfelel&otilde; technikákkal változtatni kell a klasszikus irodalmi alkotásokon. Példaként Mark Twain m&ucirc;veire utalt. Az alkalmi olvasó, amikor el&otilde;ször kézbe veszi ezeket a klasszikus alkotásokat, nem fogja gyanítani, hogy azokban bizonyos változtatásokat hajtottak végre. Felkészült tudósnak kell lennie annak, aki szóról-szóra végig akar menni a klasszikus szövegeken, hogy ezeket a finom változtatásokat észrevegye. A változtatások célja az lesz, hogy az olvasókban - els&otilde;sorban a fiatalokban - természetessé tegye az új világrend másfajta kultúrájának az elfogadását. A gyermekeknek és fiataloknak a korábbinál lényegesen több id&otilde;t kell az iskolában eltölteniük, de a legtöbb iskolában semmit se fognak tanulni. Ha mégis elsajátítanak bizonyos ismereteket, az meg se fogja közelíteni azt a mennyiséget, amit korábban kellett tanulniuk a diákoknak. Természetesen lesznek jobb környékeken min&otilde;ségi iskolák a gazdagabbaknak, és ezekben valóban tanulniuk kell a diákoknak. S&otilde;t e jobb iskolákban még fel is kell gyorsítani a tanulási folyamatot és az átalakulást. 

E felgyorsítás eredményeként az ilyen elit nevelésben részesül&otilde; gyermekek agya fejlettebb lesz, és több ismeret rövidebb id&otilde; alatti elsajátítására lesznek képesek már fiatalabb korban is, mint korábban. A hosszú-távú nevelési program része az iskolaid&otilde;szak egész évre történ&otilde; kiterjesztése, illetve egész napra való meghosszabbítása. E szerint nyár folyamán is lesznek szemeszterek, és a hosszú nyári szünid&otilde; a múlté lesz. A felnövekv&otilde; nemzedékek számára hosszabb id&otilde;re lesz szükség ahhoz, hogy iskoláikat befejezhessék. Ami eredetileg az els&otilde; fokozatú egyetemi képzéshez tartozott (bachelor degree) az a jöv&otilde;ben már csak újabb egyetemi fokozatok (master degree, illetve ph.D) megszerzése után lesz lehetséges. Ebb&otilde;l az következik, hogy az elnyújtott iskolázási id&otilde;szak jelent&otilde;s része csak üresjárat lesz. A kevés min&otilde;ségi iskola azonban rendkívül igényessé válik. 
A diákoknak már fiatalabb korban dönteniük kell arról, hogy mit akarnak tanulni, és milyen pályát választanak, ha képzésüket be akarják fejezni. Egyre nehezebbé válik egyik területr&otilde;l egy másikra átváltani. A tanulmányokat sz&ucirc;k területre specializálják, vagyis mélyebb tudást adnak, de korlátozottabb területen. Ez azt jelenti, hogy mindenki csak a saját területén jut hozzá a megfelel&otilde; kutatási anyaghoz és eszközökhöz. A saját területén túlmen&otilde;en már csak engedéllyel teheti ugyanezt. 

(E sorok írója itt arra utal, hogy sz&ucirc;klátókör&ucirc;, úgynevezett ?szakbarbár? értelmiség kinevelése a cél, amelynek nem áll módjában számos más irányú ismeret szintetizálásával a nagyobb összefüggések felismerése. A háttérhatalom ezt a programját a szovjet birodalom felbomlása után a kelet-európai országokban is érvényesíteni kívánja. Ezt támasztja alá az a hír, amelyet Bencsik András a ?Demokrata? cím&ucirc; hetilap f&otilde;szerkeszt&otilde;je hozott nyilvánosságra 1997. májusában, és az Interneten is közzétett: 

?Február végén zártkör&ucirc; tanácskozást tartott a budapesti Soros Egyetemen a Világbank. Az el&otilde;adók elmondták, hogy elképzelésük szerint Magyarországon csak 8 millió lakosnak kellene élni. Ebb&otilde;l 2 millió úgynevezett ?narrow minded? szakember legyen, a többi 6 milliónak pedig a hátteret kellene biztosítania. Az el&otilde;adók úgy vélték, azokat a magyarokat, akik egy bizonyos szellemi szint fölé emelkedtek, ösztönözni kellene a kivándorlásra.?) 

Az iskola, mint a közösségi élet tengelye 

Az iskola és a tanulás egész életén át végig kíséri a jöv&otilde; emberét. De már gyermekkorban is az iskola ellen&otilde;rizni fogja a tanulók teljes életét. Csökkenteni kell a fiatalok spontán öntevékenységét és a sportolástól kezdve a szabadid&otilde; eltöltésének minden egyéb fajtájáig az iskolai szervezésnek és ellen&otilde;rzésnek kell meghatározó szerepet játszania. A min&otilde;ségi oktatást végz&otilde; iskolákban egyre n&otilde; a diákokra nehezed&otilde; nyomás, amellyel csak a legtehetségesebbek, a legállóképesebbek tudnak megküzdeni. Aki nem képes elviselni a nagy terhelést, az kihullik. 

Az így kirostálódott diákok szervezett pszichológiai segítségnyújtásra szorulnak. Akik azonban segítségnyújtással sem képesek versenyben maradni, a perifériára szorulnak, és az ?expendable?-nek, azaz feláldozhatónak, eldobhatónak min&otilde;sítettek közé kerülnek. A tanulás élethossziglanná válik, és a feln&otilde;tteknek is folyamatosan tovább kell képezniük magukat. A rendszer gondoskodni fog újabb és újabb információkról a feln&otilde;ttek számára, amivel lépést kell tartaniuk. Aki ezt az ütemet nem képes tartani, az már túlságosan öreg. Ez az egyik módja tudatni bizonyos korosztályokkal, hogy eljött az idejük a távozásra és itt az ideje, hogy bevegyék a ?demise pill?-t, az elmúlást, a ?méltóságteljes távozást? el&otilde;segít&otilde; tablettát. 

Az új világrend stratégiájának az is a része, hogy bizonyos könyveknek észrevétlenül el kell t&ucirc;nniük a közkönyvtárakból és a könyvüzletekb&otilde;l. Erre azért van szükség, mert bizonyos könyvek olyan ismereteket tartalmaznak, amelyek miatt nem kívánatosak. Az egyik elt&ucirc;ntetési módszer az lesz, hogy erre kiképzett szervezett csoportok az egyetemi könyvtárakból és egyéb közkönyvtárakból egyszer&ucirc;en kivesznek bizonyos könyveket. Mindezt persze titokban, a nyilvánosság megkerülésével teszik. Közvetett módszerekkel egyrészt le kell szoktatni az embereket az olvasásról, másrészt nem mindenkinek lesz megengedve, hogy bizonyos könyvekhez hozzájusson. Egyes könyvek pedig senki számára sem lesznek elérhet&otilde;ek. 

A jogszabályok megváltoztatása 

1969-ben, amikor az el&otilde;adás elhangzott, számos amerikai tagállamban még vasárnap zárva voltak az üzletek és bizonyos tevékenységek be voltak tiltva. Ezek közé tartozott, hogy szerencsejátékot nem lehetett folytatni. A háttérhatalom stratégiája ezzel kapcsolatban úgy hangzott, hogy ezeket a tiltó szabályokat enyhíteni kell, vagy meg kell sz&ucirc;ntetni, és növelni kell a különböz&otilde; szerencsejátékok engedélyezését, a kaszinók m&ucirc;ködését. Dr. Day jelezte, hogy a kormányzatokat is be kell vonni a szerencsejáték üzletbe. Az elmúlt évtizedekben valóban beindultak országszerte különböz&otilde; lottó- és szerencsejátékok. Az igazolás úgy hangzott, hogy miért kellene a szerencsejátékból befolyó jövedelmet magánkezekben hagyni, amikor abból az állam is nagy hasznot húzhatna. És különben is az embereknek meg kell engedni, hogy szerencsejátékot &ucirc;zhessenek. Ezt normális polgári tevékenységnek kell elismerni, nem pedig valamiféle illegális cselekménynek. 
Dr. Day szólt arról is, hogy meg kell változtatni a cs&otilde;dre vonatkozó különböz&otilde; jogszabályokat. Ugyancsak szólt a tröszt-ellenes szabályok átértelmezésér&otilde;l, illetve megváltoztatásáról. Arra hivatkozott, hogy szükség van a verseny fokozására, de azt nem a monopólium-ellenes szabályok megtartásával, hanem másféle ellen&otilde;rzés alatt tartott körülmények között kell folytatni. Vagyis nem a valódi szabadversenyre van szükség. Úgy t&ucirc;nik, hogy a gazdasági életben is olyan fajta verseny maradhat csak meg, mint amilyet egy zárt klub tagjai egymás között folytatnak. De a klubon kívül senki számára nem megengedett a rivalizálás. 

A kábítószer fogyasztás bátorítása 

A kábítószerek használata is könnyebbé válik és fokozódik. Ugyancsak bátorítják az alkoholfogyasztást. Egyidej&ucirc;leg a kábítószer-ellenes intézkedéseket is megszigorítják. A kábítószer fogyasztás bátorítása és az ellene való harc fokozása csak látszólag jelent ellentmondást. Az egyik magyarázat, hogy a kábítószerek könnyebb elérhet&otilde;sége lehet&otilde;vé teszi, hogy azok a gyenge emberek, akik a drogok rabjai lesznek, kirostálódjanak. Hiszen a Föld is, miel&otilde;tt túlnépesedetté vált, keresztül ment azon a korszakon, ahol a dzsungel törvénye érvényesült, és csak a legéletképesebbek bírták a versenyt. Ekkor az embernek még az id&otilde;járás viszontagságai, a vadállatok és a betegségek ellen kellett védekeznie. Csak a legrátermettebbek élték ezt túl. Most, hogy a világ civilizálódott, ma már az alkalmatlan egyének is életben maradhatnak azoknak a költségén, akik &otilde;ket eltartják. A kábítószer függ&otilde;ség bizonyos értelemben helyreállítja a dzsungel törvényét, mert segít a legalkalmasabbakat kiválasztani. Dr. Day szerint a kábítószer kereskedelem és fogyasztás fokozott üldözése pedig folyamatosan ráirányítja a közvélemény figyelmét erre a problémára. Ez egyben csökkenti az amerikaiak önelégültségét, miszerint az Egyesült Államok biztonságos és kellemes hely. 

E sorok írója azzal kívánja ezt a magyarázatot kiegészíteni, hogy a pénzgazdasági rendszerben minden pénz - a kábítószer termelésb&otilde;l, kereskedelemb&otilde;l és fogyasztásból származó pénz is - a nemzetközi pénzügyi közösség bankjaihoz vándorol. A kábítószer iparág egyik feltétele, hogy a termelésen túlmen&otilde;en legyen sokmilliós fogyasztói réteg, amely kábítószerfügg&otilde;ként biztos keresletet jelent. Mivel a kábítószer olcsón el&otilde;állítható értéktelen anyag, ezért nagy üzleti hasznot csak akkor lehet rajta elérni, ha az államok milliárdos ráfordítással keményen üldözik. E miatt az üldözés miatt az önmagában értéktelen kábítószer piaci értéke a sokszorosára növekszik és ekkor már nagy hasznot lehet a forgalmazásából bezsebelni. Ez a pénz pedig nem a kábítószer keresked&otilde;k szalmazsákjába kerül, hanem többszöri átmosással a nemzetközi pénzügyi közösség pénzintézeteibe. Az üldözés másik célja a kábítószerpiacra befurakodott kívülállók eltávolítása. 

Magyarországon az teszi aktuálissá ezt a kérdést, hogy az enyhébb kábítószerek, így a marihuána használatát bizonyos körök meg kívánják könnyíteni. Ez azért veszélyes törekvés, mert ahol ezt a gyakorlatban is kipróbálták, például Hollandiában és Svájcban, ott bebizonyosodott, hogy az enyhébb kábítószerek fokozatosan az er&otilde;sebb kábítószerek fogyasztásához vezetnek és végül is a kemény drogok terjedését segítik el&otilde;. Nagyon félrevezet&otilde; az az érvelés, hogy engedtessék meg egy embernek, hogy önmagát beteggé tegye, vagy károsítsa. Számos olyan cselekményt tiltanak és büntetnek a magyar jogszabályok, amelyek els&otilde;sorban azt az illet&otilde;t veszélyeztetik, aki az elkövet&otilde;. Így például, ha valaki motorkerékpározik, és nem használja a kötelez&otilde;en el&otilde;írt bukósisakot, akkor kemény büntetésben részesül, holott itt sem arról van szó, hogy másnak árt, hanem arról, hogy a saját maga érdekei ellen cselekszik. Azok, akik Magyarországon könnyíteni óhajtanak az úgynevezett könny&ucirc; drogok fogyasztásán, valójában üzleti érdekeket szolgálnak, csak ezt nem hajlandók nyíltan elismerni. 
Ami a kábítószerekre érvényes, az érvényes az alkoholfogyasztásra is. A háttérhatalom stratégái egyszerre kívánják támogatni és korlátozni. Általában a gyengébb jellem&ucirc;ek, a sebezhet&otilde;bbek lesznek alkoholfügg&otilde;k. Az ilyen személyek veszélyessé válnak a közlekedés számára és közülük igen sok elveszítheti autóvezet&otilde;i jogosítványát. Ez kifejezetten kívánatos fejlemény, mivel a háttérhatalom amúgy is korlátozni kívánja hosszú távon az emberek mozgásszabadságát. Dr. Day err&otilde;l azt mondotta, hogy az Egyesült Államokban sem kell mindenki számára biztosítani a teljesen szabad utazási lehet&otilde;ségeket. Nincs szükség arra, hogy az emberek annyit utazzanak. Ez valójában el&otilde;jog, ami csak meghatározott rétegeknek jár. A kábítószer és az alkoholfügg&otilde;ség el&otilde;segítése segíti a gyengébbek és alkalmatlanabbak kiválasztódását. Ugyanezt a célt szolgálja az alkoholisták és a kábítószer élvez&otilde;k gyógykezelése. Ha az illet&otilde; olyan karakter, hogy ilyen segítséggel megszabadulhat ett&otilde;l a függ&otilde;ségt&otilde;l, akkor alkalmas a túlélésre. Ha még ilyen segítséggel sem képes rá, akkor nem jelent veszteséget a társadalom számára. 
Több börtönre van szükség. Ez nemcsak azt jelenti, hogy a meglév&otilde;khöz újabbakat kell építeni, hanem azt is, hogy a kórházakat bizonyos körülmények között kényszertartózkodási helyként, azaz szabadságvesztési intézményként m&ucirc;ködtetik majd. Ezért úgy kell megépíteni a kórházakat, hogy erre a célra is alkalmasak legyenek. 

Állandó változás 

Az embereket folyamatosan sokkolják az állandó változásokkal. Az utcák útvonalát megváltoztatják, átnevezik, a korábban ismert környékek idegenné válnak. Ez el&otilde;segíti, hogy az id&otilde;sebb emberek közérzete megromoljék, és úgy érezzék: elérkezett az id&otilde; a távozásukra. Lehet&otilde;vé kell tenni, hogy üresen álljanak épületek, és fokozatosan tönkremenjenek. Ugyanilyen sorsra kell jutniuk bizonyos városrészeknek. A cél városi dzsungel létrehozása, amely depressziót okoz. Dr. Day arról is szólt, hogy bizonyos épületeket és hidakat úgy kell megépíteni, hogy azok egy id&otilde; múlva összeomoljanak. Egyre több baleset lesz nemcsak a közutakon, de a légi közlekedésben is. Mindez hozzájárul a bizonytalanság érzéséhez, ahhoz, hogy semmire sem lehet szilárdan támaszkodni. Dr. Dunegan, a visszaemlékez&otilde;, evvel kapcsolatban megjegyzi: tényleg leszakadt a lakóhelye közelében több új híd az elmúlt két évtizedben. Megemlíti azt is, hogy az egyik, környékükön lév&otilde; bevásárló központ épülete egész id&otilde; alatt vibrált, miközben sok vásárló tartózkodott benne. Amikor építészeket és mérnököket kérdezett err&otilde;l, azzal nyugtatták meg, hogy valójában jó, ha ily módon rezeg egy épület, mert azt jelenti, hogy rugalmas és nem merev. 

Dr. Day szerint azonban a városok egyes részeit nagyon is jó állapotban maradnak, nem engedik, hogy piszkos-romos nyomornegyedekké váljanak. Azok, akik e rendezett környékeken élhetnek, ezt jobban meg fogják becsülni. Olyasmi lesz számukra, mint amikor valaki a dzsungelból érkezik a civilizációba. Ily módon büszkék lehetnek elért eredményeikre. Ehhez az el&otilde;adó még azt is hozzátette, hogy a nyomornegyedekben uralkodó b&ucirc;nözést korlátok között lehet tartani, ezért az nem fog érezhet&otilde;en átterjedni a jobb környékekre. Ugyanakkor &otilde;rz&otilde;-véd&otilde; szolgálatokra lesz szükség a jobb környékeken a nagyobb biztonság szavatolására. Ez er&otilde;sebb rend&otilde;rséget jelent. A lakóhelyi biztonsági rendszerek m&ucirc;ködtetésére egész új iparágat hoznak létre a riasztó berendezésekt&otilde;l a speciális zárakig és biztonsági berendezésekig azért, hogy a társadalom jómódú rétegeinek az élete és vagyona biztonságban legyen. Ez arra utal, hogy a leromlott negyedekb&otilde;l a b&ucirc;nözés mégis csak behatol a jobb környékekre, de ez is alkalmas az emberek manipulálására. Azt lehet nekik mondani, hogy ha megfelel&otilde;en alkalmazkodsz, beállsz a sorba, eredményt mutatsz fel, akkor biztonságban élhetsz, mert aki kiszolgálja az új rend irányítóit, az számíthat a nyomorból való kiemelkedésre és a biztonságra. 

A kölcsönös függés globális rendszere 

A ?global interdependence?, vagyis a világméret&ucirc; kölcsönös függ&otilde;ség és egymásrautaltság tervezett stratégiája szerint az egységesített világrendszerben a világ különböz&otilde; részei meghatározott ipari és kereskedelmi tevékenységre lesznek kijelölve. Az Egyesült Államok megkülönböztetett helyzete fennmarad, de változtatni kell viszonylagos függetlenségén és öner&otilde;re támaszkodásán. Dr. Day itt hangsúlyozta, hogy új struktúra létrehozásához el&otilde;ször le kell bontani a korábbit. Erre példaként az amerikai ipart említette. Azért kell csökkenteni az Egyesült Államok ipari kapacitását, mert különben mások nem lesznek képesek vele versenyezni. Ez különösen igaz a nehézipar tekintetében, amelyet Amerikában korlátozni kell, miközben ugyanezeket az iparágakat más országokban, például Japánban er&otilde;teljesen fejleszteni célszer&ucirc;. 

A hazafiságra már nincs szükség 

Dr. Day itt kitért az autógyártásra és hangsúlyozta, hogy Japán az amerikaival hasonló min&otilde;ségben és mennyiségben fog autókat gyártani. Az amerikai kocsik min&otilde;ségét csökkentik, így érik el, hogy inkább az importált gépkocsikat vásárolják az emberek. Elég ehhez, ha kisebb hibákat építenek egy Fordba, egy GM gyártmányba, vagy egy Chrysler-ba, és az amerikaiak máris inkább a japán vagy a német kocsikat fogják el&otilde;nyben részesíteni. 

A munkahelyek tömeges elvesztése 

Az el&otilde;adó többször is visszatért rá, mennyire fontos, hogy az emberek ne érezzék gondtalan biztonságban magukat. Az Egyesült Államok továbbra is er&otilde;s marad a kommunikáció, a csúcstechnológia, az iskolaügy és a mez&otilde;gazdaság terén. A nehézipar azonban leépítend&otilde;. Erre az egyik elhangzott érv az volt, hogy a ?gyárkémény ipar? rengeteg környezeti szennyez&otilde;dést okoz, és az ipari hulladék is túlságosan sok. 
Az ipar leépítése természetesen munkahelyek megsz&ucirc;nésével jár. Emiatt sok amerikait át kell képezni, és új helyre költöztetni. Nagy tömegeknek kell a Sun Belt-re (a napos övezetre) költözniük, ahol gyökértelen jövevényként könnyebb szokásaikat megváltoztatni, mintha szül&otilde;földjükön maradtak volna. Ez többek között az orvosi ellátás átalakítását is megkönnyíti. Ha valaki, például, egy északkeleti ipari városból a déli napos övezetbe költözik, vagy pedig délnyugatra, Kaliforniába, Arizonába, akkor könnyebben hajlandó bármilyen újat elfogadni. Ezek közé tartozik a szigorúan ellen&otilde;rzött egészségügyi ellátás, amely egyre kevésbé támaszkodik a családi környezetre. Ami ténylegesen bekövetkezett az az, hogy az Egyesült Államok középnyugati államaiban még fennmaradtak a hagyományos módszerek szinte az élet minden területén. Ha azonban az iparosodottabb térségeket vesszük szemügyre, akkor gyöngülnek, s&otilde;t elt&ucirc;nnek ezek a hagyományok, hiszen igen sok a munkanélküli és a szegény, akik bármit elfogadnak, csakhogy túlélésük biztosítva legyen. 

A világpolgárok világsportja 

Dr. Day kifejtette, hogy a nehézipar nagy része lebontásra kerül, de egyes részeit a tervek szerint meghagyják. Ez elegend&otilde; ahhoz, hogy bizonyos ipari és termelési ismeretek, jártasságok meg&otilde;rz&otilde;djenek, és ha felmerül rájuk a szükség, akkor ezekre támaszkodva gyorsan növelni lehessen a szakképzett munkaer&otilde; kapacitását. Ez azonban csak egyfajta szükségmegoldás. E stratégia tervez&otilde;i szerint hosszú távon és világszinten kell szakosodást végrehajtani. A kölcsönös egymásra utaltságnak és függ&otilde;ségnek ebben az új rendszerében a nemzeti önazonosság veszít fontosságából. Minden világtérség rá lesz utalva a másikra, és az élet minden eleme más térségekt&otilde;l is függeni fog. Ez hozza létre azt a helyzetet, hogy az emberek inkább világpolgárok lesznek, nem pedig egy bizonyos ország állampolgárai. 
Ilyen elgondolás figyelembe vételével kell megváltoztatni a sport társadalmi szerepét is. Az Egyesült Államokban is úgy kell átalakítani a sportvetélked&otilde;ket, hogy csökkenjen bennük a nemzeti jelleg. A labdarúgás, mint a legkozmopolitább világsport fontos szerephez jut az Egyesült Államokban, amely Dr. Day el&otilde;adása elhangzásának idején, 1969-ben még jelentéktelen sportág volt Amerikában. Az eltelt id&otilde; bebizonyította, hogy a háttérhatalom a labdarúgást olyan nemzetközi sportnak tekintette, amellyel gyöngíteni kellett a kifejezetten amerikainak számító baseball fontosságát. A baseball visszaszorítására is programot dolgoztak ki. Ennek egyik változata szerint a játékosokat rosszul fizetnék, és így egyre kevesebben vállalnák ezt a sportágat. Dr. Day azonban elmondotta, hogy egy másik módszerrel, a játékosok javadalmazásának az aránytalan megnövelésével könnyebben tönkre lehet tenni ezt a sportágat. Ha ugyanis a baseball játékosok fizetése nevetségesen magas, ez elégedetlenséghez vezet a többi sportágban, hiszen például az atléták fizetése messze le fog ett&otilde;l maradni. Mindez olyan feszültségeket gerjeszt, hogy elidegenítheti a baseball rajongókat, és ez nagy veszteségeket okozhat a sportcsapatok tulajdonosainak. Ezt követ&otilde;en a baseball pályákat át lehet alakítani labdarúgó pályákká. Mint tudjuk az események nem pontosan így alakultak, de majdnem így. Ma már a labdarúgás az egyetemeken és a hivatásos sportegyesületekben az egyik legnépszer&ucirc;bb sportág. Az úgynevezett amerikai futball, a rugby fennmarad, mert rendkívül er&otilde;szakos sport és ez által bizonyos lelki és társadalmim feszültségek levezetésére alkalmas. 

Ehhez hasonlót terveznek a jéghokival is. A hokit tovább kell nemzetköziesíteni és népszer&ucirc;síteni. Egyre több nemzetközi bajnokságot kell szervezni a jéghoki csapatok és természetesen a labdarúgó csapatok számára. Dr. Day el&otilde;adásából azonban egyértelm&ucirc;en az derült ki, hogy a felfuttatandó sportág, amit a háttérhatalom favorizál, az a labdarúgás. Ennek legf&otilde;bb oka az, hogy ez máris egy globalizálódott sportág, mivel Dél-Amerikában, Európában, részben Ázsiában is, de már az Egyesült Államokban is gyökeret vert. Az így létrejöv&otilde; nemzetközi sportversenyek el&otilde;segítik az emberek tudatának és emócióinak a leválasztását a nemzeti közösségt&otilde;l és átvezetik &otilde;ket egy nagyobb köt&otilde;déshez: azaz segít világpolgárrá átalakítani &otilde;ket. 
A vadászatra is kitért az el&otilde;adó. Ez a sport, vagy kedvtelés fegyverhasználathoz köt&otilde;dik. A fegyverek birtoklását azonban olyan privilégiummá kell átalakítani, amely nem illet meg mindenkit. A vadászszenvedély nem adhat el&otilde;jogokat a fegyverek birtoklására. Mindenkivel szemben érvényesíteni kell a korlátozott és ellen&otilde;rzött fegyverviselést. Vadászat céljára például rendszeresíteni kell a vadászfegyverek bérlését, vagy kölcsönzését, az erre rendelt hatóságoktól. 

Ne legyenek n&otilde;iesek a leánysportok 

A lányok sportolása is rendkívül fontos, és rá kell szoktatni &otilde;ket az atlétikára, valamint a többi kemény sportra. Ezeknek a sportoknak kell a babajátékokkal való foglalatosságot, a kézimunkázást és az egyéb n&otilde;ies foglalatosságokat helyettesíteni. Ha maradnak is babajátékok, a számukat csökkenteni kell. A babajátékok hangsúlyozzák a lányok számára az anyai szerepet és a gyermeknevelést. Ezt háttérbe kell szorítani. A lányoknak ugyanazokat a sportokat kell &ucirc;zniük, mint a fiúknak. Fiúk és lányok ebb&otilde;l a szempontból sem különbözhetnek. Az olyan konyhai és étkezéssel kapcsolatos játékok, amelyek hagyományosan a leányjátékok közé tartoztak, fokozatosan kiiktatandók, és a lányokat rá kell venni a sokkal fiúsabb kedvtelésekre. A leánycsapatok által játszott meccsekr&otilde;l ugyanúgy be kell számolniuk a sportlapoknak, mint a fiú csapatokéról. Ma már mi is tanúi lehetünk, hogy nemcsak rendszeresen tudósítanak a n&otilde;i csapatok labdarúgó mérk&otilde;zéseir&otilde;l, de n&otilde;i birkózó versenyekr&otilde;l és ökölvívó versenyekr&otilde;l is. A n&otilde;i nehézatlétika polgárjogot nyert és ma már ugyanolyan gyakran tartanak a n&otilde;k számára is súlyemel&otilde; versenyeket, mint a férfiak számára. A sport ilyen irányú megváltoztatásának a célja, hogy a n&otilde;k sokkal inkább úgy tekintsenek magukra, mint egy atlétára, vagy sportolóra, nem pedig mint egy leend&otilde; feleségre és anyára. 

Szex és még több szex 

Dr. Day elmondta hallgatóságának, hogy a filmeknek fokozatosan rá kell térni a szex nyíltabb bemutatására, de a filmen használt nyelvet is át kell alakítani. A szexuális tevékenység és az arra utaló vulgáris beszéd a reális élet része, miért kellene akkor ezzel kapcsolatban félénknek és szemérmesnek lenni. A filmszínházakban és a televízióban pornográf filmeket is kell játszani. 1969-ben még nem volt videorecorder, de az el&otilde;adó ennek ellenére már jelezte, hogy ilyen készülékek lesznek, olcsón bárki beszerezheti &otilde;ket, és így otthon is vetíthet&otilde;k lesznek a b&otilde;ségesen kapható pornográf filmek. Ezeknek a filmeknek az egyik hatása az lesz, hogy ?a filmekben látható szerepl&otilde;k mindent megtesznek, amit csak el lehet képzelni.? Ennek az a célja, hogy a szexualitást nyílttá tegye és hangsúlyozza. De nem csak a szexualitást kell nyilvánossá tenni, hanem az er&otilde;szakosságot is. Ez utóbbit teljes részletességében és hosszan kell bemutatni. Ezek célja a néz&otilde;ket érzéketlenné tenni a legdurvább er&otilde;szak látványával szemben is. Hiszen eljön az az id&otilde;, amikor az embereknek valódi er&otilde;szakossággal kell szembesülniük. Ha tehát a szórakoztató iparban meghonosodik a reális élethez hasonló, vagy azt még meg is haladó er&otilde;szak, akkor az el&otilde;segíti, hogy a lakosság könnyebben alkalmazkodjon a mindennapi életben megtapasztalt tényleges er&otilde;szakhoz. 

A halálhoz való viszony megváltoztatása 

Általánosságban meg fog változni az emberek beállítottsága a halállal és az életb&otilde;l való távozással szemben. Ez a jöv&otilde;ben nem lesz olyan félelmetes, mint korábban, és a halott, vagy súlyosan sérült emberek látványa már nem kelt akkora rémületet. Dr. Day elmagyarázta hallgatóságának, hogy nincs szükség olyan finom lelk&ucirc; lakosságra, amely megbénul a halál látványára. Az embereknek meg kell tanulniuk, hogy ezt mondják maguknak: ?well, I don?t want that to happen to me?, azaz nem akarom, hogy ez velem megtörténjék. Az el&otilde;adónak ez a kijelentése jelzi, hogy a háttérhatalom terve szerint számos olyan emberi tragédia fordul majd el&otilde;, amelyeket a túlél&otilde;knek látniuk kell. Megértik e terv embertelenségét azok a szül&otilde;k, akik kés&otilde;bb gyermekeikkel gyanútlanul beültek egy film megtekintésére, vagy ugyanezt tették a televízió bekapcsolásával. Megtapasztalhatták, hogy milyen durva és er&otilde;szakos jelenetek megnézésének teszik ki gyermekeiket. 

A zene is legyen egyre ócskább. 

Dr. Day szerint a zenének is nívótlanabbá kell válnia. 1969 után a rock zene egyre primitívebbé és durvábbá alakult át fokozatosan. Dr. Daynek az a kifejezése, hogy rosszabbá kell válnia a zenének, egyben annak a beismerését is jelentette, hogy ezek a gépesített ritmusok és primitív, dallam nélküli zenék, nívótlan és nyíltan a szexualitást taglaló szövegeikkel, máris rossznak voltak min&otilde;síthet&otilde;k. Az a fajta érzelmes, szórakoztató zene, amely az elektromos konfekció-zajcsinálást megel&otilde;zte még a zene számos min&otilde;ségi tulajdonságával rendelkezett. A háttérhatalom stratégái szerint ezt a nívósabb, szórakoztató zenét bizonyos rádiók tovább sugározhatják, és lemezeken is elérhet&otilde;vé teszik &otilde;ket az id&otilde;sebb nemzedékek számára. A rádióadók többségének azonban ezt az elektromos zörej-zenét kell sugározniuk, és erre kell rászoktatni a fiatalabb generációkat. Mivel a populáris zene egyre rosszabbá és primitívebbé fejlesztend&otilde;, ezért az id&otilde;sek és a fiatalok nem fogják egymás zenéjét hallgatni. Az id&otilde;sek elutasítják, mint zenei szemetet, a fiatalok azonban magukévá teszik, mert vele azonosulnak, mint nemzedékük sajátosságával, amely el&otilde;segíti, hogy külön identitást alakítsanak ki a maguk számára az id&otilde;sekkel szemben. 

E sorok írója, aki valamikor konzervatóriumot végzett, fiatalabb korában meg volt gy&otilde;z&otilde;dve arról, hogy a 60-as évek közepét&otilde;l eluralkodó primitív konfekció zene csak addig maradhat egy korosztály zenéje, amíg tagjai fel nem n&otilde;nek és meg nem ismerkednek azzal a zenével, amelyben változatos harmóniák, gondosan formált dallamok, eredeti ritmusok találhatók a gépi monotónia, a harmónia- és dallamnélküliség helyett. Ez téves feltételezésnek bizonyult, mert azok a nemzedékek, amelyek ezen a gépi-úton el&otilde;állított zörejeken és hasonlóan primitív szövegeken n&otilde;nek fel, hozzá szoknak ehhez a selejt-zenéhez, ahogy hozzá lehet szokni a selejt élelmiszerekhez is. És akkor is ezt az ócska holmit fogyasztják, amikor már jobbat is elérhetnének. Ezen túlmen&otilde;en Dr. Day azt is elmondta, hogy ebben a primitív gépi zenében jól el lehet rejteni olyan tudat-befolyásoló rövid kis részeket, amelyekr&otilde;l a fiatalok nem is szereznek tudomást, de ugyanakkor mégis alapvet&otilde;en átalakítja magatartásukat. 

Személyes tapasztalatom is alátámasztja, hogy hová vezetett ez az alaposan átgondolt kulturális rombolás. Az egyik nagy floridai bevásárlóközpont el&otilde;tt az 1990-es évek végén állandóan labdáztak a gyerekek, és ezzel akadályozták a parkolóba érkez&otilde; autósok mozgását. A gyermekeket semmilyen módon nem lehetett eltávolítani. Végül a bevásárlóközpont, a MALL, vezet&otilde;je azt javasolta, hogy a szokásos elektromos hanghatások helyett sugározzanak Mozart zenét. Ez az ötlet sikeresnek bizonyult, mert a gyerekeket távozásra kényszeritette. 
A szórakoztatás tehát a fiatalok befolyásolásának leghatékonyabb eszköze. Az id&otilde;sebb nemzedékeket már nem lehetett megváltoztatni, de a fiatalokat még dönt&otilde;en befolyásolni lehetett életüknek abban a korai szakaszában, amikor személyiségük, szokásaik és ízlési preferenciájuk kialakul. Ez a fiatalabb generáció ma, a XXI. század elején, már érett feln&otilde;tt korba került. Most már az &otilde; ízlésük a meghatározó és ez kedvez a háttérhatalom céljainak. 

Dr. Day orvoshallgatóságának még azt is elmondta, hogy a régi érzelmes zenét és filmeket meghagyják az id&otilde;sebbeknek, s&otilde;t még olcsó közlekedéssel, árengedményekkel, adócsökkentéssel könnyítenek is életükön. Ezt avval indokolta, hogy ez a nemzedék gazdasági válságokon ment keresztül, át kellett élnie a II. világháborút, tehát mintegy jutalomként megérdemli ezt a méltányosságot. 

Mi jön 2000-ig és azután? 

Dr. Day szerint az id&otilde;sebb nemzedék távozásával el&otilde;térbe kerülnek a megszorítások és ez a folyamat felgyorsul. A régi filmeket és dalokat fokozatosan kivonják a forgalomból és a gyengédebb, érzelmesebb szórakozás teljesen visszaszorul. Fokozatosan megnehezítik az öregek számára az utazást is. Egyes utazásokat engedélyhez kötnek, és csak alapos ok esetén utazhatnak. Egyre fontosabb szerephez jutnak a különböz&otilde; személyazonosságot igazoló okmányok. Amerikában el&otilde;ször teszik kötelez&otilde;vé a személyazonosságot igazoló kártyát és azt felszólításra fel kell tudni mutatni. Már Dr. Day említi, hogy olyan parányi eszközt kívánnak a b&otilde;r alá helyezni, amely elektronikusan rögzíti a személy legfontosabb adatait. Ez megakadályozza a személyazonosságot igazoló okmány meghamisítását, és azt is, hogy valaki okmánya elvesztésére hivatkozzon. Minthogy orvos beszélt orvosoknak, ezért Dr. Day kitért arra is, hogy hogyan lehet megel&otilde;zni a szervezet védekez&otilde; reakcióját az ilyen beültetett mikrochipekkel szemben. A szilikont említette, mint olyan anyagot, amelyet az emberi szervezet kell&otilde;en tolerál. 1969-ben a szilikont olyan anyagnak tekintették, amelyet megt&ucirc;r a szervezet, és amely alkalmas az elektronikusan rögzített anyagok hordozására. Egyébként a szilikon az az anyag, amit egyes n&otilde;k a mellük megnagyobbítására is használtak. 

Az élelmiszer ellen&otilde;rzése 

Az élelmiszer ellátást is szigorúan ellen&otilde;rizni kívánják. Ha a népesség növekedés nem lassul le, akkor igen gyorsan élelmiszerhiányt lehet el&otilde;idézni, és ez ráébreszti az embereket arra, hogy milyen veszélyt rejt számukra a túlnépesedés. De akár lelassul a népesség szaporulat, akár nem, az élelmiszer ellátást központilag szükséges ellen&otilde;rizni, hogy a lakosság táplálkozása biztosítva legyen. Ugyanakkor ennek az ellen&otilde;rzésnek meg kell azt akadályozni, hogy azok is eltarthatók legyenek, akik szembeszállnak a fennálló renddel. Éppen ezért jogszabályokkal tiltani fogják, hogy valaki a saját maga és családja eltartására élelmiszert termeljen. Ezt persze kell&otilde;en álcázott módon, jól hangzó ürüggyel kell elfogadtatni a közvéleménnyel. Az állítólagos ok erre a tilalomra az lesz, hogyha magunk állítjuk el&otilde; az élelmiszereket, a veszélyes, mert nem elég steril, és el&otilde;segítheti a betegségek terjedését. Kifelé tehát úgy fogják tálalni, hogy itt a fogyasztók védelmér&otilde;l van szó, de a valóságos ok az lesz, hogy korlátozzák, és ellen&otilde;rzés alatt tartsák az élelmiszerellátást, mert ez fontos hatalmi eszköz. Éppen ezért a saját élelmiszertermelést illegálissá kell tenni. Ha pedig valaki illegális tevékenységet folytat, akkor szembe kerül a törvénnyel, és b&ucirc;nöz&otilde;vé válik. 

Az id&otilde;járás befolyásolása 

Dr. Day röviden ennyit mondott: ?Ellen&otilde;rizni tudjuk az id&otilde;járást, vagy hamarosan képesek leszünk rá.? Hozzáf&ucirc;zte, hogy nem jódkristályok ledobására gondol a felh&otilde;kre, amely már ismert eljárás, hanem valóságos ellen&otilde;rzésre. Az id&otilde;járás hatékony fegyver a közvélemény befolyásolására. Lehet&otilde;vé teszi es&otilde; el&otilde;idézését és a csapadék visszatartását azért, hogy bizonyos területeken az élet befolyásolható legyen, és ellen&otilde;rzés alá lehessen venni. Egyrészt szárazságot lehet el&otilde;idézni a növekedési id&otilde;szakban, s így végül is leáll a növekedés. Másrészt igen er&otilde;s es&otilde;zéseket lehet el&otilde;idézni az aratási id&otilde;szakban, úgyhogy a felvizezett talaj nem teszi lehet&otilde;vé az aratást. Mindkét módszer kit&ucirc;n&otilde;en alkalmazható. 

A közélet befolyásolása 

Igen kevesen értik, hogy valójában hogyan m&ucirc;ködik az állam és a kormányzat. A lakosság egy része tud arról, hogy valamilyen módon valakik befolyásolják a választott politikusokat, de nem ismerik ennek módját és eszközeit. A politikusok egy része sincs ezzel teljesen tisztában. Végrehajtatnak velük olyan számukra el&otilde;készített terveket, amelyr&otilde;l elhitetik, hogy &otilde;k készítették, valójában azonban manipulálták &otilde;ket. Csupán nem értik ennek az álcázott és szövevényes módját. Dr. Day szó szerint a következ&otilde;ket mondotta: ?Az emberek képesek két egymásnak ellentmondó eszmét is egyszerre az agyukban tartani, és a szerint cselekedni feltéve, ha ez a két ellentmondó eszme megfelel&otilde;en szét van választva.? Ehhez az el&otilde;adó hozzátette: ?Igen jól lehet tudni, hogy racionális emberek miként reagálnak bizonyos körülményekre, vagy bizonyos információkra, amellyel szembesülnek. Ahhoz, hogy az el&otilde;re meghatározott választ kapjuk, azoknak az adatoknak az ellen&otilde;rzésére van szükség, amelyet a tudomásukra hozunk, vagy azoknak a körülményeknek a kontrolljára, amelyek körülveszik &otilde;ket. És miután az emberek racionálisak, azt fogják cselekedni, amit mi akarunk, hogy cselekedjenek. Nem fogják teljesen érteni mi az, amit tesznek és miért.? 

A tudományos kutatás meghamisítása 

E téma kapcsán említette az el&otilde;adó, hogy bizonyos tudományos kutatási eredményeket nemcsak meg lehet hamisítani, de a hamisításokra ténylegesen sor is került azért, hogy a kívánt eredményt elérjék. Dr. Day itt ismételten a következ&otilde;ket mondta: ?Az emberek nem teszik fel a megfelel&otilde; kérdéseket. Sokan túlságosan hiszékenyek.? Minthogy az el&otilde;adó orvos volt és hallgatósága is orvosokból állt, ezért annak a beismerése, hogy tudományos adatokat szándékosan meghamisítanak, majdnem hogy istenkáromlásnak t&ucirc;nt Dr. Dunegan, a visszaemlékez&otilde; orvos számára. 

Dr. Day ezután rátért a nemzetközi intézmények átalakítására. Az Egyesült Nemzetek Szervezete ebben az id&otilde;ben nem rendelkezett kell&otilde; tekintéllyel, ezért tervbe vették az ENSZ fontosságának a növelését. Az embereket hozzá kell szoktatni ahhoz, hogy lemondjanak nemzeti szuverenitásuk egyre nagyobb részér&otilde;l. A gazdasági egymásrautaltság ezt a folyamatot el&otilde;segíti. A háború elkerülésére való hivatkozás hat az emberekre, mert általában elfogadják: helyesebb valamit békésebb módszerekkel végrehajtani, mint háborús er&otilde;szakkal. A háború ezért idejét múlt. De Dr. Day szerint azért is eljárt felette az id&otilde;, mert a nukleáris fegyverek korszakában már nem lehet ellen&otilde;rzés alatt tartani a háborúskodást. 

Korábban a háborúkat kordában lehetett tartani, de ha atomfegyverek jutnak ellen&otilde;rizetlen kezekbe, akkor az nukleáris katasztrófához vezethet. Dr. Day nem említette, hogy kik is lennének ezek a ?rossz kezek?, de célzott rá, hogy ezek a terroristák. Ezért az el&otilde;adó hangsúlyozta, hogy hatékonyan ellen&otilde;rizni kell a nukleáris fegyverek birtoklását. Az új rendszert azonban mindenféleképpen be kell vezetni, ha nem megy békés együttm&ucirc;ködéssel, azaz a nemzeti szuverenitásról való önkéntes lemondással, akkor úgy, hogy a világ az atomháború széléhez jusson. A nukleáris háború veszélye által kiváltott hisztéria és félelem megnöveli a tárgyalásos béke lehet&otilde;ségét. Ez ráveheti az embereket, hogy önként feladják nemzeti szuverenitásukat azért, hogy béke legyen, és ez által létrejöhessen az ?Új Nemzetközi Politikai Rendszer?. Ha pedig túlságosan sokan lennének olyan döntési helyzetben lév&otilde;k, akik ennek ellenállnak, akkor szükség lehet fokozottabb atomfegyverkezésre. 
Erre az emberek meggy&otilde;zése miatt lenne szükség, hogy lássák: ?We mean business? (azaz komolyan gondoljuk a dolgot). 

Ennek a tárgyalásos békének meggy&otilde;z&otilde;nek kell lennie, azaz olyan módon kell el&otilde;készíteni és végrehajtani, hogy az emberek meg legyenek gy&otilde;z&otilde;dve, valódi tárgyalások folytak a szembenálló felek között. Ez segít felismerniük, hogy a béke jobb, mint a háború. Dr. Day ebben a vonatkozásban arról is szólt, hogy a háborúnak több jó oldala is van. Minthogy mindenkinek meg kell halnia, a háborúban mód van arra, hogy valaki emberfeletti bátorságot tanúsítva h&otilde;sként haljon meg. Ha pedig élve marad, akkor különleges tiszteletben részesüljön. Ezért a háború megpróbáltatásai több vonatkozásban is kifizet&otilde;dnek a katonák számára. 
Dr. Day arra is hivatkozott, hogy ha nem hal meg annyi ember az I. és a II. világháborúban, hanem tovább él, és tovább szaporodik, akkor további százmilliókkal lenne nagyobb az amúgy is túlnépesedett föld lakossága. Ezért ezek a nagy háborúk a népességkorlátozáshoz is jótékonyan hozzájárultak. Ma azonban már rendelkezésre állnak mind a kormányzatok, mind az egyes személyek számára azok az eszközök, amelyekkel a népesség növekedést mérsékelni lehet. Ezért ebb&otilde;l a célból már nincs szükség háborúkra. 

Terrorizmus, mint az ellen&otilde;rzés fontos eszköze 

Dr. Day 1969-ben azt közölte hallgatóival, hogy a terrorizmust széles körben fogják felhasználni Európában és a Föld más térségeiben. Úgy vélte, hogy az Egyesült Államokban nem lesz szükség a terrorizmus igénybe vételére. Ez csak akkor válhat szükségessé az Egyesült Államokban, ha az amerikai társadalom nem elég gyorsan fogadja el az új rendszert. Dr. Day szavaiból azonban az derült ki, hogy 1969-ben még számoltak a terrorizmussal, mint gyorsító módszerrel Amerikában. Dr. Day azonban el&otilde;adásának ebben a részében megfedte az amerikaiakat, hogy túlságosan jól, biztonságosan és gondtalanul élnek. Ezért egy kis terrorizmus segítene meggy&otilde;zni &otilde;ket arról, hogy bolygónk igen is veszélyes hely, vagy veszélyessé válhat, ha nem mondanak le egyes jogaikról a hatóságok számára azért, hogy azok a Földet megfelel&otilde;en ellen&otilde;rizhessék. 


Péngazdaság és bankhatalom 

Dr. Day a pénzrendszerr&otilde;l és a bankok szerepér&otilde;l kijelentette, hogy ?az infláció végtelen folyamat, bármely szám után végtelen számú nullát helyezhetünk, és tetszés szerint tehetjük ki a tizedespontokat?. Ez világosan utalt arra, hogy az inflációs adó valójában mesterségesen fenntartott eszköz a háttérhatalom számára a társadalom ellen&otilde;rzésére. A pénz túlnyomórészt hitelb&otilde;l fog állni. A pénz máris els&otilde;sorban hitel, de a forgalomban lév&otilde; pénz sem készpénz, vagy tapintható dolog lesz, hanem elektronikus jel. Az emberek igen kismértékben fognak pénzt hordani maguknál, csupán jelentéktelen dolgok vásárlására. Bármely fontos vásárlást elektronikusan fognak végezni. A munkabérek kifizetése is elektronikusan történik a bankoknál vezetett számlákra. 

Egységes bankrendszer jön létre. Kívülr&otilde;l úgy t&ucirc;nhet, hogy több bank is külön m&ucirc;ködik, de végs&otilde; soron és alapjában véve csak egyetlen bankrendszer fog létezni. Ennek megfelel&otilde;en számítógépes feljegyzés történik minden egyes vásárlásról, és ez lehet&otilde;vé teszi, hogy bárkinél ellen&otilde;rizhessék a pénz bevételét és kiadását a legpontosabb részletekig, és nyomon követhessék üzleti tevékenységét. Dr. Day itt jelezte, hogy nagyobb érték&ucirc; tartós fogyasztási cikkek, mint egy autó, motorkerékpár, h&ucirc;t&otilde;gép, vagy televízió vásárlása valamilyen személyi azonosításhoz lesz kötve, és ez többek között el&otilde;segítheti a lopott javak felderítését is. 

A számítógépek széleskör&ucirc; alkalmazása lehet&otilde;vé teszi az egyes emberek pénzügyeinek a teljes ellen&otilde;rzés alatt tartását. Arra fognak törekedni, hogy korlátozzák az egyes polgárok megtakarítási lehet&otilde;ségeit. Nem szabad lehet&otilde;vé tenni az emberek számára, hogy megtakarítás útján jelentékeny mérték&ucirc; vagyonra tehessenek szert. Az el&otilde;adó utalt rá, hogy a gazdagság végs&otilde; soron hatalmat jelent, és ha sok ember kezében van vagyon formájában a hatalom, akkor az kedvez&otilde;tlen az irányító és döntéshozó kis csoport számára. Ezért ha el&otilde;áll az, hogy a lakosság nagymértékben tud takarékoskodni, akkor ezt a többletjövedelmét fokozott adóztatással el kell t&otilde;le vonni. Vagyis minél többet megtakarít valaki, annál nagyobb lesz az az adó, amit félretett pénze után fizetnie kell. Ennek az a célja, hogy megtakarítással ne lehessen vagyont felhalmozni. Arra is figyelni fognak, hogy ha valaki a kelleténél többet megtakarít és félretesz, akkor annak a jövedelmét csökkenteni kell. Dr. Day mindehhez a következ&otilde;ket f&ucirc;zte: ?Nos, ha túl sok pénzt félreteszel, akkor valójában nincs is szükséged erre a pénzre?. 

Az embereket tehát meg kell akadályozni abban, hogy vagyonra tegyenek szert, mert az hosszú távon veszélyezteti annak az új rendnek a m&ucirc;ködését, amelynek a kialakításáról Dr. Day beszélt. A lakosságot arra fogják rászoktatni, hogy hitelre vásároljon. Ha már túlzottan eladósodtak az emberek, akkor veszítsék el megbízhatóságukat és fizet&otilde;képességüket, és váljanak teljesen kiszolgáltatottá. Ha valaki oly ostoba, hogy nem tudja megfelel&otilde;en visszafizetni hiteleit, akkor az lehet&otilde;vé teszi a hatóságoknak, hogy keményen lecsapjanak rá. 
1969-ben már elkezd&otilde;dött a hitelkártyák használata, de még széles körben nem volt forgalomban a plasztik-pénz. Az elektronikus fizetési módok elterjesztése azonban olyan program volt, amelyet a háttérhatalom által ellen&otilde;rzött bankrendszer gondosan végrehajtott. Eleinte az átlagpolgár több kreditkártyát is használt, illetve még használ ma is, de ezt fokozatosan egy kombinált kártyává alakítják át. Az újabb nagy ugrást az jelenti, amikor ezt a kombinált kártyát miniatürizált formában a b&otilde;r alá ültetik. Míg egy kombinált kártya ellopható, vagy el lehet veszíteni, addig egy ilyen beültetett miniat&ucirc;r eszköz se el nem veszíthet&otilde;, se meg nem hamisítható, se át nem ruházható. Dr. Day el&otilde;adásának e részénél utalt a bibliai Újszövetség János Jelenések Könyvére, amelyben ehhez hasonló jövendölések olvashatóak. Határozottan tagadta azonban ezen elképzelések bármely kapcsolatát a bibliával, állítva, hogy a józanész miatt m&ucirc;ködik így a rendszer, és nincs semmi szükség misztikus bibliai magyarázatokra. 

Folyt. köv.


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 22)

*Drábik János - Szex és az új világrend 

*A Nagy Testvér figyeli a tévénéz&otilde;t 

Egyes beültetett miniat&ucirc;r szerkezetek rádiójeleket fognak kibocsátani. Ezek a b&otilde;r alá helyezett, vagy fogba beépített implantátumok meghatározott rádiófrekvencia segítségével könnyen lokalizálhatóak és megtalálhatóak lesznek. Ez különösen hatékony módja lehet a büntetésvégrehajtási intézetek lakóinak az ellen&otilde;rzésére. Ami a televíziózást illeti, a készülékek úgy lesznek megkonstruálva, hogy egy központi megfigyel&otilde; állomásról ellen&otilde;rizni lehet a TV-néz&otilde;ket. A televízió készülékeket direkt erre a célra kifejlesztett alkatrészekkel látják el. Ahhoz, hogy ezt a funkcióját a TV készülék elvégezze, nincs szükség a bekapcsolására. E megoldás segítségével ellen&otilde;rizni lehet, hogy mit néznek az emberek, és hogyan reagálnak arra, amit látnak. 
(Ma már ismeretes, hogy még inkább erre a célra fejlesztették tovább a számítógépek berendezéseit, a hardware-t és a software-t egyaránt, valamint az Internet egész rendszerét. Olyan rejtett programok m&ucirc;ködnek és rögzít&otilde;dnek eltávolíthatatlanul, amelyek pontosan jelzik, hogy az adott terminál használója a világháló milyen szolgáltató helyeit látogatta meg, onnan mit töltött le, és e-mail-en hová mit küldött, illetve maga mit kapott. Ezen túlmen&otilde;en, ha a megfelel&otilde; optikai kiegészít&otilde; berendezésekkel is fel van szerelve az adott komputer, akkor még nézni is lehet az illet&otilde; tudta nélkül, hogy mit tesz. Ehhez jön, hogy olyan programok továbbíthatók, amelynek segítségével az adott komputer merevlemezén tárolt valamennyi fájl leolvasható, megváltoztatható, s&otilde;t törölhet&otilde; és az egész winchester struktúrája összetörhet&otilde;. Mindez ma már napjaink valósága, és még nem tartunk a folyamat végén, inkább az elején.) 

Dr. Day 1969-ben még csak arról beszélt, hogy az emberek meg fogják vásárolni ezeket a televízió készülékeket, de már akkor jelezte, hogy a TV antenna helyét a kábeltévé szolgáltatás veszi át. A kábelszolgáltatókat fejlesztik úgy, hogy ezt a megfigyelést végrehajtsák és ellen&otilde;rizzék. Id&otilde;vel a lakosság rájön ezekre a módszerekre, de akkor már annyira rá lesz utalva az elektronikus technikára, mind a tévézésre (és még inkább a számítógép, valamint az Internet használatára) hogy nem lesznek képesek róla lemondani, ahogy nem tudnak lemondani a telefon (és ma már a mobiltelefon) használatáról sem. Az el&otilde;adó már ekkor részletezte, hogy az elektronikus eszközök fokozatosan a bevásárlás és a banki m&ucirc;veletek elvégzésének az eszközeivé is válnak. Elektronikusan lehet majd egyre inkább elintézni a bevásárlást, a hivatalos ügyeket is. 

A múlté lesz a saját tulajdonú otthon 

A magántulajdonban lév&otilde; lakások és családi házak fokozatosan megsz&ucirc;nnek. A lakásépítés és vásárlás költségei fokozatosan olyan magasak lesznek, hogy az emberek többsége többé már nem engedheti meg magának. Azok, akiknek már van saját tulajdonú házuk, megtarthatják, de az évek multával a fiatalabb nemzedékeknek egyre nehezebbé válik az, hogy saját otthonhoz, lakáshoz és családi házhoz jussanak. Az a cél, hogy egyre több fiatal csak bérl&otilde; legyen, lakásokat és kondominiumokat használjon. (A kondominium olyan lakóépület, vagy nyaraló, amelyben a lakások magántulajdonban vannak, a közös helyiségek pedig közös tulajdonban. Hasonlít a társasházhoz.) Ennek következtében egyre több eladhatatlan ház válik üressé. Nem azért, mert nem lenne rájuk szükség, hanem azért, mert az embereknek már nem lesz elég pénzük ahhoz, hogy megvásárolják azokat. Ennek ellenére az otthonhoz jutás, illetve használat költségei nem fognak csökkenni. Azaz a kereslet-kínálat piaci törvényei nem fognak m&ucirc;ködni. Így el lehet érni, hogy a lakosság egyre szélesebb rétegei kisebb méret&ucirc; lakásokba költözzenek, amelyekbe viszont már nem lehet megfelel&otilde;en egy-két gyereknél többet felnevelni. Ily módon a saját tulajdonú családi házzal rendelkez&otilde;k száma jelent&otilde;sen csökkenni fog. Ezeket a saját tulajdonú házakat magas adóval fogják megterhelni, amelyeket más szabályozókkal egészítenek ki azért, hogy a lakosság többsége ne akarjon saját tulajdonú házban lakni. 

Az egyik cél az, hogy ki lehessen jelölni, hogy hol éljenek az emberek, és ahhoz is hozzá kell szoktatni &otilde;ket, hogy a lakásban a családhoz nem tartozó személyek is éljenek. Az egész lakás-ügy egy központi lakáshatóság ellen&otilde;rzése alá kerül. (Ma már az amerikai élet valóságához tartozik, hogy különböz&otilde; hatóságok megkérdezik az állampolgárokat, hány hálószoba van az otthonukban, hány fürd&otilde;szoba a házukban, hogy van-e kondicionáló terem, stb.) 

Amikor ez az új rendszer felváltja a korábbit, sokan lakás és otthon nélkül maradnak. A központi lakáshatóság számukra speciális helyeket jelöl ki, ahol feltehet&otilde;en már nem élnek sokáig. Akik nem alkalmazkodnak az új rendszerhez, azokat ejtik, vagyis ?disposed of humanely?-vé válnak, akikr&otilde;l emberiesen lemondanak. Az el&otilde;adó ismét említette, ?there would not be any martyrs? (nem lesznek többé mártírok), azaz nem úgy kerülnek eltávolításra ezek az emberek az életb&otilde;l, hogy mártíromságukkal hatást gyakorolhatnának a többi emberre. ?People will just disappear? ? az emberek csak úgy el fognak t&ucirc;nni. Dr. Day 1960-ban még arról tájékoztatta orvos hallgatóságát, hogy az új rendszerre való áttérést szinte észrevétlenül fogják bevezetni. Egy téli hétvége után hétf&otilde;n már úgy mennek majd dolgozni az emberek, hogy az új rendszer a helyén van. Azt hangsúlyozta, hogy minden a folyamatos változás állapotába kerül. Megváltozik a befektetések módja. Állandóan változni fognak a kamatok és a különböz&otilde; értékpapírok is. 

Kitért a gépkocsik szerepére is. Úgy fog t&ucirc;nni, mintha sokféle állna rendelkezésre. Ha azonban közelebbr&otilde;l szemügyre vesszük &otilde;ket, egymás utánzatai lesznek. Küls&otilde;re különbözni fognak, de valójában ugyanazt a típusú gépkocsit több cég is gyártja majd. Dr. Dunegan, aki 19 év elmúltával emlékezetb&otilde;l idézte fel Dr. Day el&otilde;adását, végül utal rá, hogy az eltelt két évtized során a felvázolt elképzelésekb&otilde;l igen sok meg is valósult. 

Az el&otilde;z&otilde;ekben Dr. Richard Day orvos egyetemi tanár el&otilde;adását foglaltuk össze, amelyet 1969-ben tartott az új világrendr&otilde;l. Dr. Day hallgatói között volt az a Dr. Larry Dunegan orvos, (D.L.D) aki erre 1988-ban visszaemlékezett. Ezt követ&otilde;en Randy Engel (R.E.) a U.S. Coalition for Life (Amerikai koalíció az életért) igazgatója interjút készített 1991. októberében Dr. Dunegan-nal. A továbbiakban ebb&otilde;l a beszélgetésb&otilde;l ismertetünk egyes részleteket. 



Randy Engel beszélgetése Dr. Dunegan-nal 

Dr. Day ? emlékezik vissza Dunegan ? a Pittsburgh-i egyetem gyermekklinikájának az elnöke volt 1959-t&otilde;l 1964-ig, majd pedig a Planned Parenthood Federation of America (Amerikai Születésszabályozási Szövetség) orvos-igazgatója lett 1969-ig. A Pittsburgh-i Gyermekorvosi Társaság évente szakmai tanácskozást tart február végén, vagy március elején. 1969. márciusában a Lamont nev&ucirc; vendégl&otilde;ben került sor erre az összejövetelre Pittsburgh-ban. A 80 f&otilde;nyi hallgatóság többsége orvos volt, a legtöbbjük gyermekorvos, de más szakmák is képviseltették magukat. 

Randy Engel ezután a rákbetegségek kezelésér&otilde;l tett fel kérdést: Dr. Day említi, hogy a rák gyógyítására vonatkozó kutatási anyag a Rockefeller Intézet rendelkezésére áll. Nos, tette fel Engel a kérdést, csak lehetett néhány rákbeteg gyermeket kezel&otilde; orvos a hallgatóság soraiban, aki ezt nyugtalansággal hallgatta. Mennyi ideig tartott az el&otilde;adás? 

D.L.D: Két órán át, hosszabban beszélt, mint a többi el&otilde;adó és nem fejezte be el&otilde;adását. Kés&otilde;re járt és csak annyit mondott, ?még nagyon sok van hátra, egész éjjel itt maradhatnánk, de itt az ideje, hogy befejezzem?. Dr. Day figyelmeztetett el&otilde;adása kezdetén, hogy sok mindent el kell felejtünk, amit ma hallunk. Erre a felejtésre sor is került, hiszen amikor évek múlva egyik vagy másik kollégámat emlékeztettem Dr. Day szavaira, akkor már nem tudott rá visszaemlékezni. Amit a rák kezelésér&otilde;l mondott, nem keltett mélyebb benyomást. Azzal kapcsolatosan, hogy a doktorok túl sokat keresnek, emlékezetes az, amit az orvosi szerep megváltoztatásáról mondott. ?Jól fizetett technikusok lesznek, semmint önálló hivatásos szakemberek, akik függetlenül tevékenykednek a független beteg érdekében. Számos kijelentésnek sértenie kellett volna az orvosokat, meglep&otilde;désemre azonban csak csekély reagálást váltott ki. 

R.E: A tekintélye miatt volt ez? 

D.L.D: Ebben egyfajta tiszteletadás is közrejátszhatott. Gyakran hallottam ezt a kifejezést ?ez egy rendes ember, nem hiszem, hogy &otilde; ténylegesen így gondolja a dolgokat?? Ebben az id&otilde;ben még hitetlenség fogadta ezeket a nézeteket. Úgy fogták fel, hogy ez valamiféle meseszer&ucirc; elképzelés, amely soha nem valósul meg. Ma már tudjuk, hogy lépésr&otilde;l-lépésre valósággá vált és válik. 

Az interjú készít&otilde;je ezután arról kérdezi Dr. Dunegant, hogy az emberek nem tesznek különbséget állítólagos és valóságos ok között: Ha rá akarok valakit venni valaminek a megtevésére, akkor erkölcsi és vallási meggondolásokból ellenállhat, ha megmondom az igazi okot. Ha azonban ezt egy elfogadhatóbbal helyettesítem, akkor már megteszi. Dunegan válaszában emlékeztet arra, hogy Dr. Day szerint az emberek nem teszik fel a helyes kérdéseket, túlságosan hiszékenyek és bíznak a másikban. Az amerikaiak többsége ilyen. Az volt az érzésem, hogy az európaiak szkeptikusabbak és kifinomultabbak. 

R.E: Tekintettel az ítél&otilde;képességnek erre a csaknem teljes hiányára könny&ucirc; &otilde;ket rászedni, mert túlságosan bíznak. Például az iskolákban milyen gyorsan be lehetett vezetni az AIDS oktatását? Ha nyilvánosan közlik, hogy a szodómia koncepcióját, vagy a szexuális tevékenység megkezdését kívánják egyre fiatalabb életkorban bevezetni, akkor a szül&otilde;k többsége ellenezte volna. Ezért helyesebb más okot megjelölni, az úgynevezett AIDS felvilágosítást, amelynek célja a gyermekek egészségének védelme. De ténylegesen nagy támogatást nyújtott a homoszexuális hálózat számára, mert ma könnyebben hozzáférnek a legfiatalabb korosztályokhoz is. Az el&otilde;adó szólt az id&otilde;sebbekr&otilde;l is, mégpedig hogy félre kell állniuk, de a hangsúly az új világrend szálláscsinálói számára valójában a fiatalságon van. 

D.L.D: Valóban. Ez szó szerint is elhangzott. Egy bizonyos koron túl az embereket már nem lehet megváltoztatni. Szilárd értékekkel rendelkeznek, amelyekhez ragaszkodnak. De a fiatalok még hajlíthatók, befolyásolhatók. A kívánt irányba lehet terelni &otilde;ket. Ezért a fiatalokra összpontosítanak. Ami a homoszexualitást illeti, az elhangzottak szerint el&otilde;ször azt népszer&ucirc;sítik, ugyanakkor nyilvánvaló, hogy ez abnormális magatartás. De ez a dzsungel törvényének csak egy másik eleme, mert ha valaki olyan ostoba, hogy enged a homoszexualitásnak, akkor nem alkalmas arra, hogy benépesítse ezt a földgolyót. 
Dr. Dunegan azután megemlíti, hogy Dr. Day szólt bizonyos betegségek létrehozásáról. Úgy véli, hogy az AIDS-t is laboratóriumban kísérletezték ki, és ennek egyik célja lehet azoktól az ostoba emberekt&otilde;l megszabadulni, akik elfogadták a homoszexuális életvitelt. Dunegan szószerint így foglalja össze a Dr. Day-t&otilde;l hallottakat: ?Ha olyan buta vagy, hogy a homoszexualitás népszer&ucirc;sítése meggy&otilde;zött, akkor nincs helyed a Földön, és el&otilde;bb-utóbb kihullassz. Kiválasztunk és megszabadulunk t&otilde;led. Azok lesznek a túlél&otilde;k, akik elég okosak ahhoz, hogy ne hagyják magukat a propagandánk által félrevezetni?. 

A Dr. Day által ismertetett program gyökerei 

Mi úgy látjuk, hogy az ember és a társadalom radikális átalakítása összefügg a háttérhatalom és az általa létrehozott illuminátus-mozgalom megszervez&otilde;désével, és stratégiai céljainak a fokozatos megvalósításával. A modern társadalom számos beteg tünete, a családi struktúra fokozatos felbomlása, az abortusz korlátlan elterjedése, a pornográfia virágzó iparággá válása, mind fellelhet&otilde;k az illuminátusok alapvet&otilde; tanításaiban. Az illuminátus rend alapítója, Adam Weishaupt, amikor teherbe ejtette sógorn&otilde;jét ragaszkodott az abortuszhoz, amelyhez egy vegyszert használt. Weishaupt a francia forradalmat megel&otilde;z&otilde;en olyan pornográf m&ucirc;veket íratott, amelyek a kicsapongó életmódot népszer&ucirc;sítették az olvasók körében. A francia forradalmat követ&otilde;en a pornográfiára még úgy tekintettek, mint ami el&otilde;segítette a szexuális emancipációt. Az egyházi korlátoktól mentes szexuális magatartás fokozta a népesség szaporodást. Mindez hozzájárult a nem kívánt terhességek megszakításához, a csecsem&otilde;gyilkosságokhoz és a gyermekek elhagyásához. 

A XIX. század végén pedig már a túlnépesedés szolgált a népességkorlátozás indokául. A túlnépesedés nem a modernkor sajátja, hiszen nemcsak a modern társadalmakban, de az ókorban is gyakran kellett szembe nézni az éhínséggel. A XIX. században még magas volt az elhalálozási arányszám, mégis a Föld egyes részein nem állt rendelkezésre elegend&otilde; élelmiszer. A problémát megkísérelték olyan szexuális magatartás elterjesztésével befolyásolni, amely a reprodukció kizárásával történ&otilde; nemi kapcsolatot részesítette el&otilde;nyben. Ennek ellenére Európában, Indiában és Kínában az egész XIX. század folyamán tömegesen fordultak el&otilde; a csecsem&otilde;gyilkosságok. Ezek nyilvánvaló célja a népességszaporulat alacsonyan tartása volt. 

John Robison skót egyetemi tanár, aki behatóan tanulmányozta Weishaupt tanításait, megállapította, hogy az illuminátus befolyása alatt álló szabadk&otilde;m&ucirc;ves páholyok gyakran el&otilde;segítették azoknak a nézeteknek és viselkedési formáknak a terjedését, amelyek aláásták az erkölcsöt. Az illuminátusokkal kapcsolatban szó szerint ezt írja "Proofs of a Conspiracy" (1798. Boston: Western Islands, 1967 ? Egy összeesküvés bizonyítékai) cím&ucirc; m&ucirc;vének a 6-7. oldalán: ?Végül az illuminátusok társasága azzal a kifejezett céllal jött létre, hogy leromboljon minden vallási intézményt, és megdöntse Európa valamennyi létez&otilde; kormányát.? A kicsapongó életmódra vonatkozó illuminátus nézetek fokozatosan terjedtek el. Robison ezzel kapcsolatban megállapítja idézett m&ucirc;vének 50. oldalán, hogy: ?a laza erkölcs&ucirc; és bujaságra hajlamos szív&ucirc; szerz&otilde;k bátorítást kaptak ahhoz, hogy büntetlenül írjanak a leglealacsonyítóbb hajlamokról, feltüzelve a szenvedélyeket, és igazolva a kicsapongást? És ezek a könyvek igen gyorsan piacra találtak.? 

Robison dokumentálja, hogy ezeket az írókat Philanthropine-nak elnevezett iskolákban képezték ki, valamint olyan az általános nevelést és oktatást szolgáló akadémiákon, amelyeket a Grand Orient szabadk&otilde;m&ucirc;vesek irányítottak. Amikor ezek a diákok iskoláik végeztével munkába álltak, országos szinten érzékelni lehetett az erkölcsök gyors hanyatlását. A francia forradalom után a promiszkuitásra ? válogatás nélküli nemi életre - rászoktatott brit társadalomban a népesség-szaporulat ellen&otilde;rzésének a célkit&ucirc;zése a szabadk&otilde;m&ucirc;vesség részér&otilde;l is támogatásra talált. A népesség-szabályozás apjának Thomas Malthus (1766-1834) anglikán lelkészt tekintik. Dr. John Coleman állapítja meg Malthusról, hogy nagytekintély&ucirc; szabadk&otilde;m&ucirc;ves volt, aki meglehet&otilde;sen sötéten látó dokumentumot írt a népesség szabályozásról, miután befejez&otilde;dött képzése a szabadk&otilde;m&ucirc;ves Lord Shelburn részér&otilde;l. ?A népesség fogalmáról? cím&ucirc; esszéjében Malthus nem kevesebbet állít, minthogy a népesség-szaporulat mindig nagyobb lesz, mint a rendelkezésre álló er&otilde;források. Nem látott más kiutat ebb&otilde;l, csak azt, ha a kölcsönös ellen&otilde;rzések rendszerével kontrollálják a népesség növekedését. Egy ilyen rendszer természetesen els&otilde;sorban a szegények ellen irányulna, mert hiszen &otilde;k alkotják a lakosság számbeli többségét. 

Az 1860-as években egy másik angol szabadk&otilde;m&ucirc;vesnek, George Drysdale-nek, a vezetésével megalakult a Malthusiánus Liga, amely Malthus népesedésre vonatkozó elméleteit kívánta terjeszteni. Ezt a Ligát 1874-ben az az Annie Besant irányította, aki az egyik legkiemelked&otilde;bb n&otilde;i szabadk&otilde;m&ucirc;ves volt és nemcsak a kábítószer fogyasztást, de a teljesen szabad szexuális magatartást is támogatta. Az az Albert Pike, aki az Egyesült Államok Déli Területeinek a legf&otilde;bb szabadk&otilde;m&ucirc;ves vezet&otilde;je volt, majd pedig az Egyesített Világszabadk&otilde;m&ucirc;vesség élére került, egyike volt Annie Besant szeret&otilde;inek. Annie testvére, Sir Walter Besant, pedig az a személy, aki javasolta egy szabadk&otilde;m&ucirc;ves kutatási központ létrehozását, amelyre aztán sor is került a Quator Coronati páholy létrehozásával. 

A születésszabályozás abból a n&otilde;k szexuális felszabadítására törekv&otilde; mozgalomból bontakozott ki, amelyet Annie Besant kezdeményezett. A túlnépesedést arra használták, hogy rákényszerítsék a vezet&otilde; nyugati országok törvényhozó szerveit a születéskorlátozó és fogamzásgátló gyógyszerek, valamint eszközök elfogadására. A háttérhatalommal szövetkezett, és annak szolgálatában álló szabadk&otilde;m&ucirc;vességnek tehát kulcsszerepe volt a születésszabályozás, a fogamzásgátló eszközök és az abortusz elterjesztésében. Annie Besant és társai elérték, hogy egy korábban obszcén pornográf pamflettnek min&otilde;sített, fogamzásgátlással foglalkozó tanácsadó könyv törvényesítve legyen. Ez a jogi gy&otilde;zelmük megnyitotta az utat a még nyíltabb és még merészebb pornográfia számára. Amikor aztán a szegény és házasságon kívüli n&otilde;k esetében ugrásszer&ucirc;en megn&otilde;tt a szülések száma, a Malthusiánus Liga fokozta er&otilde;feszítéseit azért, hogy minden jogi akadályt elhárítson a születésszabályozással kapcsolatos kérdések megvitatása, és az ezzel kapcsolatos módszerek elterjesztése útjából. A liga nemcsak Angliában, de egész Európában tevékenykedett. Az orvosok egy része jó pénzért természetesen közrem&ucirc;ködött olyan fogamzásgátlók el&otilde;állításában, amelyek segítik az abortuszt. 

Az Egyesült Államokban a születésszabályozást a háttérhatalom ösztönzésére Margaret Sanger (1883-1966) népszer&ucirc;sítette rendszeresen megjelen&otilde; folyóiratában a Woman Rebel-ben (A lázadó n&otilde;ben). Az els&otilde; születésszabályozással foglalkozó társaság 1915-ben jött létre. Ez alakult át 1942-ben a ?Planned Parenthood? (Tervezett születésszabályozás) nev&ucirc; szervezetté. Margaret Sanger munkássága eredményeként létrejött 1948-ban az angliai Cheltenham-ben a Családtervezés Nemzetközi Bizottsága (International Committee on Planned Parenthood) nev&ucirc; szervezet, amely 1964-ben az ENSZ Gazdasági és Szociális Tanácsának a hivatalos tanácsadójává vált. Központja a New York-i United Nations Plazan a Lucis Trust mellett van. 

Mi is ez a Lucis Trust? 

Az összeurópai szabadk&otilde;m&ucirc;vesség, köztük a francia Grand Orient és több brit páholy engedélyezi n&otilde;i tagok felvételét is. A két leghíresebb n&otilde;i szabadk&otilde;m&ucirc;ves Heléna Petrovna Blavatsky és protezsáltja, Annie Besant volt. Blavatsky a Teozófiai Társaság vezet&otilde;jeként vált kiemelked&otilde; személyiséggé. Blavatsky az olasz carbonárik vezet&otilde;je, Giuseppe Mazzini - aki hosszabb id&otilde;n át az illuminátus mozgalom világvezet&otilde;je is volt - ösztönzésére azonosult az illuminátusok világátalakító forradalmi nézeteivel. A Teozófiai Társasághoz sok szabadk&otilde;m&ucirc;ves, köztük a legmagasabb rangú Albert Pike is csatlakozott. A Társaságnak azonban olyan nem szabadk&otilde;m&ucirc;vesek is a tagjai lehettek, akik Lucifert tekintették a világosság istenének, és &otilde;t tisztelték valódi istenként. 

1887-ben, miután a korábban már említett Quatuor Coronati nev&ucirc; kutatásra specializálódott páholy létrejött, Blavatsky Londonba költözött és elindította teozófiai folyóiratát a ?Lucifer the Light-bringer (Lucifer a fény hordozója) cím&ucirc; lapot. Blavatskynak a szocialista szabadk&otilde;m&ucirc;ves Herbert Burrows mutatta be Annie Besantot. Madam Blavatsky 1891. május 8-án meghalt és ezután olyan 16 év következett, amikor is senki nem tudta megszerezni magának a Teozófiai Társaság vezetését. Végül is a Quatuor Coronati páholy Annie Besantot nevezte ki a Társaság elnökévé. Az új elnök számos szabadk&otilde;m&ucirc;ves irányítású társasággal tartott kapcsolatot, köztük a rendkívül nagy jelent&otilde;ségre szert tett Fábiánus Társasággal, (a szociáldemokrácia el&otilde;djével) az Ordo Templi Orientis-el, az OTO-val, valamint az Aleister Crowley vezette Stella Matutina-val. Annie Besant csatlakozott ez utóbbihoz, miután az kivált az ugyancsak nagy befolyású Golden Dawn-ból (Arany Hajnalból). 1913-ban a Teozófiai Társaságból kivált a 33-as fokozatú szabadk&otilde;m&ucirc;ves Rudolf Steiner irányítása alatt álló Antropozófiai Társaság. Steinernek ez a Társasága kapcsolatban állt az orosz bolsevik forradalom több vezet&otilde;jével is. 

Annie Besant azt a feladatot kapta a Teozófiai Társaságtól, hogy találjon egy alkalmas vezet&otilde;t a világ szellemi irányítására. Els&otilde; ilyen irányú kísérlete kudarcba fulladt. Második próbálkozására az indiai származású Krishnamurtit ajánlotta. 

Madam Blavatskynak azonban egy másik tanítványa is volt a Teozófiai Társaságnál, Alice Bailey. &Otilde; alapította meg 1922-ben New Yorkban a Lucifer Publishing Company-t, amelynek jelenlegi neve Lucis Trust. Lucis latinul azt jelenti, hogy Lucifer. Alice Bailey második könyvében, az Externalization of the Hierarchy-ban (A hierarchia láthatóvá válásában) azt állítja, hogy tulajdonképpen a szabadk&otilde;m&ucirc;vesség indította útjára a New Age mozgalmat. Valószín&ucirc;leg az illuminátusok tevékenységének a beindulására céloz, amikor azt állítja, hogy ?a pusztítás munkája 1775-ben kezd&otilde;dött. 70 évvel kés&otilde;bb Albert Pike újjáélesztette az általa beindított Palladian ritusban az összeesküvést. A századforduló idején ez a bizonyos rejtett hierarchia otthonra talált az Ordo Templi Orientis-ben. Ma viszont ez a hierarchia az Alice Bailey által irányított Lucis Trust-ban található. 1982-ben a Lucis Trust - mint már utaltunk rá - a United Nations Plaza-n volt található, (866 United Nations Plaza, Suite 566/7 New York, NY 10017-1888) de azóta a világváros egy másik részébe költözött. 1982-ben Robert S. McNamara állt az élén, aki Kennedy elnök idején védelmi miniszter, kés&otilde;bb pedig a Világbank elnöke lett. 

A Lucis Trust tagjai közé tartozik David Rockefeller, aki a háttérhatalom informális állama államf&otilde;jének tekinthet&otilde;, és a világ egyik leggazdagabb családjának az élén áll, amelynek a vagyonát 1998-ban a szakért&otilde;k 11450 milliárd dollárra becsülték. Tagja volt a Lucis Trustnak Cyrus Vance is, aki Carter kormányában külügyminiszterkén szolgált. A prominens Lucis Trust tagok közt megtaláljuk Marc Tannebaum nevét, aki az Amerikai Zsidó Bizottság elnöke, továbbá a Marschall Field családét, az anglikán püspök Paul Moor-ét, Walter Cronkite-ot, a neves TV személyiséget, Ted Turnert, a CNN létrehozóját és egykori tulajdonosát, valamint Barbara Marx Hubbardot a New Age mozgalom egyik szóviv&otilde;jét, akit az egykor elnökjelölt Walter Mondale mellett alelnökjelöltként vettek figyelembe. De a Lucis Trust tagja Henry Clausen 33-as fokozatú szabadk&otilde;m&ucirc;ves, az Egyesült Államok Déli Területei Legf&otilde;bb Tanácsa korábbi elnöke. A Lucis Trustnak vállalatok és jogi személyek is a tagjai lehetnek. Így a tagokhoz tartozik a Rockefeller és a Carnegie Alapítvány, az ENSZ Társaság, a Szolgálat Teozófiai Rendje, a Findhorn Alapítvány, a Greenpeace USA, az Greenpeace United Kingdom, az Amnesty International és természetesen a Skót Ritusú Szabadk&otilde;m&ucirc;vesség Déli Joghatósága. 

Amikor McNamara irányította a Lucis Trustot, akkor a Reader?s Digest nev&ucirc; lapban teljes lapot betölt&otilde; hirdetéssel népszer&ucirc;sítette a New Age-t. A Lucis Trustot tehát igen nagy valószín&ucirc;séggel az Adam Weishaupt által beindított illuminátus mozgalom egyik utódjának lehet tekinteni, de folytatja Albert Pike Palladian mozgalmát és a Kellner által kezdeményezett OTO hagyományokat is. 

A Római Klub és a családtervezés 

A háttérhatalom 1969-ben a francia Grand Orient szabadk&otilde;m&ucirc;vesek közrem&ucirc;ködésével létrehozta a Római Klubot, kifejezetten azzal a céllal, hogy tanulmányozza a földgolyó túlnépesedésének a problémáit. A Római Klub számos szakért&otilde; bevonásával 1973-ban közzétette a ?Limits to Growth? (A Növekedés Határai) cím&ucirc; tanulmányát. Lényegében ez indítja útjára azt a Háromoldalú Bizottságot (Trilateral Comission), amely jelenleg is a háttérhatalom egyik legfontosabb koordináló intézménye. Amikor a Háromoldalú Bizottsághoz tartozó Jimmy Carter volt az Egyesült Államok elnöke, akkor a Római Klub által kidolgozott jelentést kiegészítették egy másikkal, amelyet azonban egy Washingtonban létrehozott, magasrangú kormányzati tisztségvisel&otilde;kb&otilde;l és kiváló szakemberekb&otilde;l álló csoport készített el. Ezt a jelentést, amelynek a címe ?The Global 2000, Report to the President? (A Global 2000, jelentés az elnöknek) 1980. július 24-én tették közzé. A két kötetet kitev&otilde; tanulmány felvázolja a következ&otilde; 20 évre vonatkozóan a követend&otilde; világszint&ucirc; gazdasági trendeket. Ez a kétségtelenül alapos munkával elkészített és átfogó jelentés, sötét jöv&otilde;t vázol fel arra alapozva, hogy bolygónk kapacitása nem elégséges annyi ember eltartására, mint amennyire a népességrobbanás rákényszeríti. 

Hat hónapra rá elkészült a ?Global Future: A Time to Act? (Globális jöv&otilde;: Id&otilde; a cselekvésre) cím&ucirc; dokumentum, amelyet a Council on Environmental Quality (A Környezetünk Min&otilde;ségét &Otilde;rz&otilde; Tanács) publikált. Ez a dokumentum már konkrét politikai intézkedésekre tesz javaslatot arra hivatkozva, hogy a ?Global 2000? csak meghatározta a problémákat. A ?Global Future? a népesség szaporulat ellen&otilde;rzését jelölte meg a legfontosabb feladatnak ahhoz, hogy meg lehessen birkózni a ?Global 2000?-ben körvonalazott világproblémákkal. Eszerint az emberiséget csak úgy lehet megakadályozni abban, hogy egyre rövidebb id&otilde; alatt megkétszerezze önmagát, ha egy agresszív és hatékony sterilizációs programot érvényesítenek a fogamzásgátlás valamennyi eszközrendszerének a felhasználásával, és az abortusz szabaddá tételével. Amennyiben a világ illetékes döntéshozói ezt nem fogadják el, akkor - rémisztgetnek a ?Global Future? szerz&otilde;i - emberek milliói fognak meghalni éhínség és a túlnépesedéssel kapcsolatos er&otilde;szakosságok következtében. 

A két elnöki jelentés olyan politikai szándéknyilatkozatnak fogható fel, amelyben a háttérhatalom informális államának vezetése és árnyékkormányának döntéshozói, azaz a Council on Foreign Relations, a Trilateral Commission, valamint a Nemzetközi Valutaalap, hogy csak a legfontosabbakat soroljuk fel, közlik a világgal: készüljön fel a jelenlegi népesség radikális csökkentésére. A jelentésekben el&otilde;re jelzik 170 millió ember várható elpusztulását, de azt is, hogy rövid id&otilde; alatt szükség van a föld népességének kétmilliárddal való csökkentésére. Az elnöki jelentés készít&otilde;i a népesség szám korlátozására számos módszert terjesztettek el&otilde;, amelyek között szerepel az abortuszok növelésének a száma és a mesterségesen el&otilde;idézett éhínségek is azokban az országokban, ahol túlságosan sok a ?useless eaters? (a haszontalan élelmiszerfogyasztó). Ehhez még azt is hozzáteszik, ha ezek a módszerek nem hozzák meg a kívánt eredményt, akkor szükségessé válhat korlátozott és stratégiailag meghatározott helyekre lokalizált nukleáris háború is. 

Miként az ókorban és azt megel&otilde;z&otilde;en is, a szexuális szabadosságot favorizáló pogányok feláldozták gyermekeiket, hogy korlátozzák a népesség szaporulatot, és ahogyan a XVIII. Századi Európában hasonló motívumokból széles körben meggyilkolták a csecsem&otilde;ket, most a XX. Század végén és a XXI. Század elején még mindig az a háttérben meghúzódó hatalom egyik f&otilde; törekvése, hogy a világ problémáit a Föld lakosságának a kétmilliárddal való csökkentésével oldja meg. 

Az egyes ember lelki struktúráinak az átalakítása 

A háttérhatalom az általa megtervezett ?Új világrendet? modernizált erkölcsi értékrendként is felkínálja az emberiségnek. Ennek is az a valódi célja, hogy segítségével csökkenthet&otilde; legyen a világ népessége. 
Ahhoz, hogy az új világrend megvalósulhasson, többek között el kellett távolítani az elmúlt 250 év során a világcivilizáció centrumának számító Európában a hagyományos uralkodóházakat a születési arisztokráciával együtt. El&otilde;ször a brit uralkodóház került lecserélésre, majd a francia Bourbonok következtek. A XX. század elején el&ucirc;zték az ottomán uralkodókat, a Hohenzollerneket, a Habsburgokat és a Romanovokat. De távozásra kényszerült Portugália uralkodóháza, és átmenetileg a spanyol Bourbon dinasztia is. Az új világrendhez azonban nemcsak új pénzügyi, gazdasági és uralmi rendszerre van szükség, hanem a régi rend alapját képez&otilde; erkölcsi értékrend és kulturális hagyomány eltávolítására is. A kulturális és erkölcsi rendnek viszont fontos részét képezik az élet reprodukcióját szabályozó alapvet&otilde; szexuális magatartási normák, hagyományok és szokások. 

A keresztény értékrendhez tartozó szemérmesség, erényesség és erkölcsösség, párosulva a szerénységgel, egyszer&ucirc;séggel és mértékletességgel lehet&otilde;vé teszi, hogy az adott személy képes legyen saját lelki struktúráin belül a magasabb szintek által vezérelt magatartást tanúsítani. A szemérmességhez hozzá tartozik a hallgatás, a diszkrét önmegtartóztatás, a harsány magamutogatástól és tolakodó kíváncsiságtól való tartózkodás. Ez a diszkréció valamikor igen nagy becsben állt: a lányok és fiatal hölgyek egyaránt igényt tartottak rá. A keresztény értékrend fokozatos aláásását jelzi az a körülmény, hogy Eve Ensler ?The Vagina Monologues? cím&ucirc; provokatív darabját az Egyesült Államok egyházi irányítás alatt álló több egyetemén is bemutatták. Köztük jó hír&ucirc; katolikus egyetemeken is, ahova a szül&otilde;k abban a reményben küldik leányaikat, hogy a keresztény erkölcs szellemében kapjanak nevelést, miközben elsajátítják a szakmai ismereteket. Eve Ensler darabja azt színleli, hogy a feministák által szorgalmazott n&otilde;i egyenjogúságról szól. Ez az id&otilde;közben Magyarországon is publikált és bemutatott darab azonban nem más, mint a n&otilde;i homoszexualitás színpadi megnyilvánulása. A ?Vagina Monológok? a leszbikusságot ünneplik. A leszbikusság pedig nem egyéb, mint az utódok nevelésével járó felel&otilde;sségt&otilde;l elszakított, kizárólag az örömszerzést hajhászó, öncéllá vált nemiség n&otilde;i változata. A háttérhatalom által birodalommá átalakított Egyesült Államok a hanyatló Római Birodalomhoz hasonlóan elindult a dekadencia útján. Ennek egyik megnyilvánulása, hogy ma már a homoszexualitás kultuszát is exportálja. 

Azok a népek, amelyeknek a kultúrája nem hajlandó befogadni ezt az egyszerre enervált és agresszív, morbid és dekadens exportcikket, valójában a háttérhatalom új világrendjét utasítják el. Többek között azért szállnak szembe a terjeszkedésével, mert meg akarják &otilde;rizni az utódnevelés felel&otilde;sségével párosult szexuális élet diszkrécióját, intimitását, s&otilde;t szentségét. Ha elterjedne más világkultúrákban is a háttérhatalom által szorgalmazott homoszexualitás, akkor a leszbikus n&otilde;k - legalább is formailag ? a férfiakéhoz hasonló ?függetlenségre? tennének szert. Ha például a hagyományait &otilde;rz&otilde; iszlám világ átvenné ezt az amerikai lobogóval takaródzó, de valójában a nemzetközi pénzhatalmat képvisel&otilde; kozmopolita értékrendet, akkor a születési arány éppen úgy lecsökkenne az iszlám országokban is, ahogyan a mesterségesen dekadenciába hajszolt Nyugat társadalmaiban. Ebben az esetben az iszlám kultúrkörhöz tartozó családok is elindulnának a hanyatlás és a szétesés útján. 

A ?Vagina Monológok? szomorú képet nyújtanak a feminizmus zsákutcájáról. Ezeket a monológokat úgy is felfoghatjuk, mint a n&otilde;i nem jelenlegi nemzedékének a segélykiáltását a valódi szerelem iránt, miután ennek a nemzedéknek szembesülnie kellett a feminizmus csalásával. Ez a csalás rávette, hogy elidegenítse magát természetes társától, a férfit&otilde;l, és hogy a magány el&otilde;l a leszbikus kapcsolatba meneküljön. Eve Ensler hatásvadászó szövegei a valódi szerelemre éhes n&otilde;k számára egyfajta hamis ingert jelentenek, a szexuális intimitás mesterséges pótlékát. Az életre készül&otilde; fiatalabb leányok számára pedig bevezet&otilde; tanfolyamként szolgálnak a n&otilde;i homoszexualitásba. Eve Ensler az általa készített interjúkra hivatkozva azt állítja, hogy segít megmenteni a n&otilde;i nemi szerveket a kulturális elhanyagolástól. Így például a ?színm&ucirc;? bemutat egy oktató szemináriumot (workshop-ot), ahol a n&otilde;k kézitükörrel vizsgálják önmagukat. Intim testrészüknek beceneveket adnak, és képzeletben felöltöztetik &otilde;ket. A New York-i Madison Square Garden-ben 18.000 n&otilde; kiáltotta szinte extázisban saját nemi szervének a nevét. Ha azonban belegondolunk, akkor valójában arról a bizonyos férfi testrészr&otilde;l volt szó, amelyet elveszítettek, és az élet természetes rendje szerint, hiányzik nekik. 
A háttérhatalom már gyermekkoruktól arra szoktatta &otilde;ket, hogy tagadják meg n&otilde;iességüket, legyenek olyanok, mint a férfiak. Mindez nem maradt szexuális következmény nélkül n&otilde;k milliói számára. Az elmúlt 20 év során az új világrend szorgalmazóinak sikerült megszilárdítaniuk ellen&otilde;rzésüket az egyetemek, különösen a campusok-ban él&otilde; diákok felett. A feministák de Sade márkihoz hasonlóan (arról a francia arisztokratáról van szó, akir&otilde;l a szadizmust elnevezték) azt vallják, hogy a n&otilde; ?gyönyört nyújtó gépezet?. Abban különböznek csak a kegyetlen de Sade márkitól, hogy kinek nyújtson gyönyört ez a gépezet. 

Ensler darabja feminista párti szemináriumként agitál a leszbikusság és a maszturbáció mellett. Szerepl&otilde;i a fogamzást és a megtermékenyülést a legmegvet&otilde;bb kifejezésekkel illetik, és a darabban a normális férfi-n&otilde;i kapcsolat is kimerül a meger&otilde;szakolás és a szexuális brutalitás emlegetésében. Az elitélend&otilde; heteroszexuális kapcsolat jelképe Ensler darabjában a boszniai tábor, ahol tömegesen meger&otilde;szakolták a n&otilde;ket. A leszbikusság viszont végig a legdicséretesebb és leghízelg&otilde;bb módon van bemutatva. Még a gyermek pornográfia is megengedett, ha annak elkövet&otilde;je és fogyasztója egy feln&otilde;tt n&otilde; és nem egy feln&otilde;tt férfi. 

Az elmúlt két évtized során a pornográfia terjeszt&otilde;i és védelmez&otilde;i meg tudták szilárdítani helyzetüket az egyetemeken arra hivatkozva, hogy információt nyújtanak az élet egyik eddig elhallgatott oldaláról. És minthogy az egyetemek els&otilde;dleges feladata az ismeretek továbbadása, ezért a pornográfiát, mint ismeretek és tapasztalatok közvetít&otilde;jét, szintén nem szabad távol tartani az oktatástól. Ha valaki keresi mindennek a mélyebb értelmét, akkor rájön, hogy a politikai ellen&otilde;rzés egyik formájával áll szemben. Az olyan hatások, mint amilyeneket Ensler darabja közvetít, meggyöngítik az egyén magasabb rend&ucirc; lelki struktúráinak a kontrollját ösztönei felett. A szexuális ösztön és az er&otilde;szak szoros kapcsolatban áll egymással, és ezt a kapcsolatot az emberiség már régóta ismeri. Többek között ezért volt az, hogy a katolikus egyház - és a többi igazi egyház - az erényt és az önmegtartóztatást vállalta fel. 

A pornográfia nem vezet harmonikus kielégüléshez. Egy adott kép vagy film els&otilde; lépésként izgalmat okozhat, de a stimuláció fenntartása egyre intenzívebb és er&otilde;szakosabb változatokat követel. Így a viszonylag normálisnak tekinthet&otilde; pornográfia átadja a helyét olyan változatoknak, amelyek már eltorzítják a szexualitást, és agresszív magatartáshoz vezethetnek. Ha valaki folyamatosan pornográf hatásoknak van kitéve, végül is teljesen irreális világba kerül, ahol az er&otilde;szak minden formája elfogadott, szokásos, s&otilde;t mindennapi. A pornográfia azt sugallja, hogy a n&otilde;k a válogatás nélküli nemi életre hajlamosak, ami nem felel meg a valóságnak. 

Sok n&otilde;i kortársunk már megtapasztalta, hogy milyen kapcsolat van a pornográfia és az er&otilde;szak között, miután partnerük a pornográfia rendszeres fogyasztójává vált. A pornográfia azonban hatalmas üzlet is. A háttérhatalom berendezkedése az Egyesült Államokban nyomon követhet&otilde; a nemi kapcsolat elüzletiesedésében, és a szexuális örömök árucikké válásában. Az alapító atyák alkotmányos rendjét követ&otilde; Amerika demokratikus köztársaság volt, ahol a hatalom végs&otilde; hordozója az egyén, a felel&otilde;s állampolgár volt. Ez a köztársaság els&otilde;sorban a közjót szolgálta. Amióta azonban a Nemzetközi Pénzügyi Közösség uralmi törekvéseinek megfelel&otilde;en a saját birodalmává alakította át az Egyesült Államokat, ennek már nem a közjó szolgálata a célja, hanem saját csoport-hatalmának az érvényesítése a társadalom egésze felett. A köztársaságnak - amely nem más, mint a természetes személyek szabadságát a másik ember iránti felel&otilde;sséggel korlátozó demokrácia - erényre van szüksége ahhoz, hogy jól m&ucirc;ködjön. A hódításra átállított birodalom már nem tart igényt erre a fegyelemre és önfegyelemre támaszkodó erényre. Egy birodalomban puha masszaként gyúrható tömegre, engedékenységre és engedelmességre, azaz biorobotokra van szükség. 

A befolyásolás egyik leghatékonyabb eszköze az engedékenység. Ez az egyén szintjén a saját ösztöneinek, hajlamainak és szenvedélyeinek való tehetetlen alárendel&otilde;désben nyilvánul meg. Társadalmi szinten az engedékenység megjelenik a felcsigázott vágyakban és a mesterségesen kialakított szükségletekben. Az uralmon lév&otilde; csoportok arra törekednek, hogy az államhatalmat is felhasználják saját vágyaik kielégítésére. A politikusok egymás után engedni kénytelenek a pénz csábításának, hogy biztosíthassák megválasztásukat és újraválasztásukat. Az állam így fokozatosan azok hegemóniája alá kerül, akik a legnagyobb árat hajlandók érte megfizetni. Akik a legtöbb pénzzel rendelkeznek, egyben a vágyakat és azok kielégítését is meghatározzák. A pénzvagyon-tulajdonosok, hogy biztosítsák a maguk számára a hatalmon való maradást, el&otilde;segítik a zabolátlan, korlátokat nem ismer&otilde; vágyak kialakítását, majd pedig azok minden elképzelhet&otilde; módon való kielégítését. A pénzvagyon- tulajdonosok tisztában vannak azzal, hogy ha az emberi vágyakat át tudják alakítani pénzügyi tranzakciókká, a mindennapi adásvétel tárgyaivá, akkor végs&otilde; soron a döntést is magukhoz ragadták. 
Egyes ideológusok úgy képzelték, hogy a szocializmus a nemek emancipációjához, a teljes nemi szabadsághoz, a határokat nem ismer&otilde; szexuális szabadság pedig a szocializmushoz vezet. Ezek az ideológusok tévedtek, mert a kamatkapitalizmus sokkal alkalmasabb a szexuális vágyak felkeltésére. A forgalomra, a fogyasztásra és a pénzzel való nyerészkedésre épül&otilde; rendszerével hatékonyabban képes felcsigázni, és zabolátlanná tenni az emberi vágyakat, s pénzügyi-gazdasági uralma alá vetni a vágyai rabjává tett embert. Így alakul át a szexuális szabadosság a politikai kontroll hatékony eszközévé. 

Az 1990-es években a korlátaitól megszabadított vágy és étvágy azt jelentette, hogy most már jelent&otilde;s pénzügyi ellenszolgáltatást kértek olyasmiért, ami korábban pénz nélkül volt elérhet&otilde;. Az emberi élet szinte minden vonatkozása pénzre redukálódott, beleértve az emberi élet legintimebb és legbens&otilde;ségesebb szféráit is. Minden alárendel&otilde;dött a fogyasztói társadalom valamilyen konkrét megjelenési formájának. A szabadság nevében pedig a legváltozatosabb módon kötötték gúzsba az embereket. Akik át akarták alakítani a társadalom szerkezetét és m&ucirc;ködését, jól tudták, hogy a kultúra totális szexualizálása közömbösíti, s&otilde;t megsemmisíti az egyházat és a keresztény értékrendszert, és egyben aláássa azt a köztársaságot is, amelynek politikai berendezkedése az egyes állampolgáron, annak szilárd erkölcsi értékrendszerén nyugszik. A vallásos hit felszámolásának egyik leghatékonyabb módszere a deviáns szexuális magatartás elterjesztése, általános normává tétele. Ha ez a deviancia válik a normává, akkor olyannyira meggyöngül az önkontroll, hogy az az embereket tetszés szerint formálható biomasszává alakítja át. 

Eve Ensler darabjának tehát az igazi célja az élet normális rendjét kifejez&otilde; és fenntartó keresztény erkölcs gyökereinek az eltávolítása, és az új nemzedékek megfosztása hagyományaiktól, természetes erkölcsi táptalajuktól. Ennek a politikai következményei rendkívül súlyosak. Ha sikerül a n&otilde;k szexuális kultúráját megváltoztatni, akkor egész társadalmi értékrendszerük átalakul. Még a legszemérmesebb n&otilde; magatartása is megváltozik tömeghatás eredményeként. Ha megtapasztalja, hogy más n&otilde;k is odafigyelnek az úgynevezett tilos dolgokra, akkor egyéni erkölcsi gátlásai könnyebben utat engednek az újfajta gazdasági jelleg&ucirc; szexuális normáknak, amely szerint minden kapható pénzért. A szexuális szabadosság, ha a tömegszituációban meger&otilde;sítést kap, fölébe kerülhet az önmegtartóztatásnak, az önuralomnak. A szexuális magatartás ilyen mérték&ucirc; átalakítása megváltoztatja az állampolgári magatartást is, és ez már közvetlenül összefügg a politikai hatalommal. Aki meg tudja határozni a szexuális normákat, az lényegében az államot is uralma alatt tudja tartani. 
Az Egyesült Államokban, az 1960-as években lejátszódott úgynevezett kulturális forradalom bizonyos tekintetben emlékeztet arra a kulturális folyamatra, amely a két világháború között a német nyelvterület&ucirc; társadalmakban végbement. Amikor a nemzeti szocialisták hatalomra kerültek Németországban, sok olyan személy emigrált Amerikába, akik lényegében háborút indítottak a keresztény értékrendszer ellen, els&otilde;sorban az amerikai katolikusok ellen. A katolikus egyház ellenezte az abortuszt és a fogamzásgátlást. Az 1960-as évek szexuális forradalma a háttérhatalom szolgálatában álló WASP-elit (White, Anglo-Saxon, Protestant) kulturális ellentámadása volt a katolikusok el&otilde;retörésével szemben, amelynek az egyik jelensége volt az úgynevezett "baby boom", vagyis amikor rendkívül népes generációk követték egymást. A WASP-ok célja az volt, hogy a szexuális felszabadítás jelszavával rávegyék a n&otilde;ket a fogamzásgátló szerek széleskör&ucirc; használatára. 

Ezzel szemben az 1990-es években már az volt az úgynevezett szexuális felszabadítás célja, hogy a n&otilde;k ne éljenek normális nemi életet, hanem önkielégítést folytassanak. Mindkét ?szexuális forradalomban? az volt a közös, hogy lányok-asszonyok egész nemzedékét tudták az ellen&otilde;rzésük alá vonni. Az els&otilde; esetben ezt az ellen&otilde;rzést, legalább is a katolikus n&otilde;k vonatkozásában, az egyháztól vették el. A katolikus egyház politikai ereje jelent&otilde;s részt ugyanis azon nyugodott, hogy a katolikus családok nagy létszámúak voltak és a katolikus közösségek demográfiailag dinamikusan fejl&otilde;dtek. A katolikus egyház ezt a küzdelmet Amerikában elveszítette. Ma már nem arról van szó, hogy gyöngítsék a katolikus egyházat, hanem arról, hogy azok a lányok és asszonyok, akik a fogamzásgátló tablettákon élnek, pénzügyileg és szexuálisan is egyre nyíltabban kizsákmányolhatóak, és egyre gátlástalanabbul ki is zsákmányolják &otilde;ket. 

Ha az erkölcsi rend az elfojtásra alapozódik, akkor ami ésszer&ucirc; az a formális logika szerint egyben elnyomó, elfojtó is. Ha az ésszer&ucirc;ség elnyomást jelent, akkor az ember csak irracionális módon válhat szabaddá. Ha pedig irracionálissá válik, akkor már csak alacsonyabb-rend&ucirc; lelki struktúrái és ösztönei hajtják, vágyai, impulzusai és szenvedélyei veszik át személyiségén belül a vezet&otilde; szerepet. Amikor pedig a szenvedélyek veszik át az irányítást, az adott személy többé nem teljesen ura sem önmagának, sem tetteinek. Így a szabadság az ellentétébe csap át és a modern szolgaságnak, s&otilde;t a rabszolgaságnak egy formájává válik. Akik ezt a fajta önfegyelem és felel&otilde;sség nélküli, keretein túlfeszített szabadságot ? szabadosságot - szorgalmazzák, akár tudatosan teszik ezt, akár nem, a társadalmi alávetés, a szolgaság egyik formáját támogatják. Amíg az egyén uralta önmagát, addig cselekvésének a motívuma valami ésszer&ucirc; és magasabb rend&ucirc; ok volt, most viszont a racionalitás helyébe a szeszély és a szenvedély, mint meghatározó motiváló er&otilde; lépett. Azok, akik ezt a stimulust irányítják, egyben ellen&otilde;rzik azt is, akit stimulálnak. Így tehát a szexuális magatartás megváltoztatása a társadalmi uralom szolgálatában áll. Azok pedig, akik ösztöneik javára lemondanak magasabb lelki struktúráik m&ucirc;ködtetésér&otilde;l, ösztöneik, szenvedélyeik ellen&otilde;rzése alá kerülnek. 

Ezeket a szenvedélyeket pedig jól ki lehet használni pénzügyi haszonszerzésre és a politikai uralom megszilárdítására. Ez a hatalom azok kezében van, akik az egyént önmagával szemben kritikátlanul engedékennyé tudják tenni. Akik a tudat-változtató tevékenységb&otilde;l profitálnak, rendszerint el&otilde;segítik azoknak a politikusoknak a megválasztását, akik viszont védelmezik ezt a fajta kulturális felpuhítást. Így aztán szemünk láttára alakult ki a pénzügyi nyerészkedés egyfajta rendszeréb&otilde;l a politikai kontroll modern változata. Eve Ensler manipulatív monológjai például egy katolikus egyetemen azt a célt szolgálják, hogy szétroncsolják a diáklányokban azt a személyiségi védekez&otilde; rendszert, amelyet a szemérem, az intimitás és a mértékletesség nyújt az ösztönökre alapozott kizsákmányolással szemben. Ilyen megvilágításban Eve Ensler nem felszabadítónak, hanem gyarmatosítónak tekintend&otilde;, aki el&otilde;készíti az utat az egyén szexuális és politikai kolonizációjához, gyarmati függésbe taszításához. 

Az egyes embert szellemileg, lelkileg és érzelmileg is függésbe lehet taszítani, nemcsak gazdaságilag és társadalmilag. A szellemi gyarmatosítás hatékony eszköze a feminista és a homoszekszuális manipuláció. Ez a gyarmatosítás az egyes személy szintjén zajlik, mégpedig úgy, hogy rossz szokásokat ültetnek el benne. A hatalom manipulátorai kés&otilde;bb társadalmilag is megszervezik ezeket a rossz szokásokat, és létrehozzák bel&otilde;le a feminizmus, a homoszekszualitás és a terméketlenség zsákutcáját. Az új világrendnek ebben a szekszuális sivatagában kiszáradnak a valódi érzelmek, az alkotó értelem hordozója pedig szexuális téren is akarat nélküli bábbá, boldogtalan biorobottá válik. Az új világrendnek és haszonélvez&otilde;inek azonban pont ilyen engedelmes alattvalókra van szüksége, mert így lehet négymilliárdra csökkenteni Földünk lakóinak ma már hatmilliárdot is meghaladó létszámát, amely a globális hatalmi elit egyik legf&otilde;bb célja.


----------



## Tercsi (2006 November 25)

Bocsi!! 








Az őrült én vagyok, mert nem találom azt a topikot, hogy Minek nem örültél ma?
Help! Kérlek segítsetek


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 25)

Bizti megvan valahol, en nem dugtam el


----------



## Tercsi (2006 November 25)

csocsike írta:


> Bizti megvan valahol, en nem dugtam el


 
Jaj, gondoltam Drága Béka király, de nem lelem sehol sem  Már mindent össze-vissza néztem, de nincs.. De már nem is annyira fontos... 
Lassan már el is halványodik....


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 28)

*Domján Edit is krízisben volt, aki egész életében emlegette, hogy nem akarja a 40. születésnapját túlélni.* 

1942-ben egy bostoni klubban mintegy nyolcszáz ember épp futballgyőzelmet ünnepelt. Hirtelen tűz ütött ki, és a tűzben 500-an életüket vesztették, s velük együtt 500 ember családja került nagyon nehéz lélektani helyzetbe. 

Velük és a túlélőkkel egy Lindemann nevű pszichológus foglalkozott, aki hamarosan könyv formájában írja le megélt, átélt tapasztalatait. *Ekkor és itt születik meg a krízis fogalma.* 
Hogy is írhatnánk le közérthetően a krízis fogalmát? 

Ha krízisbe kerülünk, akkor az első megélt tapasztalatunk, hogy a lelki egyensúlyunk felborul. Meghal egy közeli hozzátartozónk, munkanélküliek leszünk vagy épp válni készülünk- a váratlan események, körülmények kibillentenek bennünket egyensúlyunkból, s kénytelenek vagyunk valamit kezdeni a kialakult helyzettel. 

Mitől kerülhetünk krízishelyzetbe? Néhányat már felsoroltam, de alapvetően három jellegzetes oka lehet egy-egy ilyen helyzet kialakulásának: 

1. Biológiai 

Az emberi életút egy-egy korszaka fontos fordulópontokat hozhat. Ezeken a pontokon alakulhatnak ki krízishelyzetek. 

Elég megemlítenem például a középkorúvá válást egy nő életében. Gondoljanak Domján Editre, aki egész életében emlegette, hogy nem akarja a 40. születésnapját túlélni. Rettegve gondolt az életközép krízisére. Ígéretét pedig be is váltotta. 

2. Pszichológiai 

Már kamaszkorunkban megtapasztaljuk az egyik legjellegzetesebb pszichológiai krízist: a szerelmi csalódást. A szeretett személy elvesztése, ennek megértése, elfogadása gyakran nem zökkenő mentes. Sajnos még felnőtt korunkban sem. 

3. Szociális 

Van, akinek egy hétköznapinak tűnő munkahely - vagy lakásváltás is komoly krízist jelent. Hisz elszakad a megszokott környezetétől, barátaitól, munkatársaitól, s az új helyzetben nem bírja feltalálni magát. Sajnos, akár teljesen el is szigetelődhet. 

Fontos tudni, hogy a krízisben a probléma egyre fenyegetőbbé válik, nem tehetjük meg, hogy szemet hunyunk felette, nem tehetünk úgy, mintha semmi nem történt volna; ám *problémamegoldó képességeink mintha csődöt mondanának*, energiáink mintha kevésnek bizonyulnának ehhez. 

Minden idegszálunk a problémára irányul, a mindennapi élet mintha jelentőségét vesztené. S milyen különös fintora az életnek, hiába ismerjük a krízist okozó helyzet minden részletét, alfáját és omegáját, mintha *egyhelyben topognánk*. 

A krízisben lévő embernek viselkedése és arca is tükrözi állapotát: *feszült, elgyötört, láthatóan szorong, érzelemi zabolátlanok*. 

Így talán már ismerősebb a krízis fogalma, hisz nincs emberi élet krízisek, lelket megdolgozó folyamatok nélkül. 

Különösnek tűnhet, de a krízis mindezek ellenére nem betegség, hanem *természetes folyamat*. Lehetőség egy újfajta egyensúlyi állapot megtalálására, egy újfajta lélektani harmónia kialakítására. Ha azonban a krízis hosszasan elhúzódik, s nem sikerül megoldást találni, akkor *súlyosan megbetegíthet és akár öngyilkosságig is vezethet.* 

Előfordulhat, hogy saját energiáink, megoldási módszereink nem teszik lehetővé, hogy kijussunk a krízis-veremből. Ilyenkor nagyon fontos, hogy szakember segítségét kérjük. 

Hisz szakember segítségével megszűnhet az a fajta csőlátás, ami a problémára fókuszálja tekintetünket, s saját erőforrásainkra támaszkodva alakíthatunk ki újabb egyensúlyi állapotot.


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 30)

Az ámokfutás a jövő tömegsportja. 

Olyan világban élünk, amelyben a limonádé mesterséges aromákat tartalmaz, ellenben a bútorápoló szerek valódi citromot. 

A dög a rivális hölgy beceneve. 

A kémia ugyanaz, mint a fizika, csak büdösebb. 

A chiliszósz határozott fellépésű ketchup. 

A tapasztalat jó iskola, csak a tandíj magas. 

A szamárfül az origami legegyszerűbb változata. 

A strand az a hely, ahol a szépség revánsot vesz az okosságon. 

A biztonság az a veszély, amit nem érzékelünk. 

A gyilkosság a kritika szélsőséges formája. 

Bölcs férfi nem játszik bakugrást az orrszarvúval. 

A bank egy olyan hely, ahol pénzt adnak neked kölcsön, amennyiben bebizonyítod, hogy nincs rá szükséged. 

A divat olyan, hogy mire a szegény ember összegyűjti a ruhára valót, addigra már rég kimegy a divatból. 


Lehet, hogy az életed egyetlen értelme, hogy másoknak elrettentő példával szolgálj.


----------



## oma (2006 November 30)

csocsike írta:


> Az ámokfutás a jövő tömegsportja.
> 
> Olyan világban élünk, amelyben a limonádé mesterséges aromákat tartalmaz, ellenben a bútorápoló szerek valódi citromot.
> 
> ...




Jooook:4:, de ez a legszuperebb: 


* Lehet, hogy az életed egyetlen értelme, hogy másoknak elrettentő példával szolgálj. *


----------



## dulifuli (2006 December 4)

*A rózsaszín közvilágítás állítólag csökkenti a bűnözést* 
2006. december 03. 17:44




Rózsaszínben látják a világot több brit város lakosai, és nem csak azért, mert csökkent területükön a fiatalkori bűnözés, hanem mert rózsaszínű a közvilágítás. 
Éppen ezért lanyhult az ifjak bűnözési kedve, a rózsaszín fény ugyanis nyugtató - legalábbis ezt állítja a lancashire-i rendőrség szóvivője az utóbbi időszak statisztikái alapján. Hozzátette ugyanakkor, hogy a legvadabb társadalom ellenes egyének ellen nem biztos, hogy elegendő a rózsaszín közvilágítás, ennek ellenére egyre több randalírozási gócponton cserélik "babaházas világot idéző" fényűre az utcai lámpák izzóit - adta hírül a BBC.


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 16)

*Babatápot rabolt egy férfi *

Babatáprablót csípett el hosszas autóshajsza után a rendőrség Nagy-Britanniában. A 37 éves férfi egy nagyáruházból zsákmányolt csaknem százezer forint értékben tápot, majd teherautójába pattanva elhajtott. A rendőrség megpróbálta útját állni, ám az üldözött elsodorta kocsijával az egyik rendőrt, és a férfi autópályán menekült tovább. A Londonderryben kezdődött tápszerrabló-hajsza végül Manchesterben ért véget. A rendőrség a teherautóban nem csak babaeledelt, hanem heroint is talált, így aztán lopásért, hatósággal szembeni ellenállásért és kábítószer birtoklásáért is felelhet egy füst alatt a férfi a bíróság előtt.


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 17)

http://www.damnfunnypictures.com/html/Road-Rage-Bike.html


http://www.damnfunnypictures.com/html/Road-Rage-Bike.html


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

Számomra nem is kétséges, az őrült én vagyok. Íme, a bizonyíték.

Az utóbbi időkben csak meséket firkáltam. Most valami igényesebbre vágyom. Leereszkedem tehát a Parnasszusról, hogy megírjam életem első komoly drámáját. Címe: Egy platánfa halála. Most is könnyezem, ahogy a végkifejlet eszembe jut.

A cselekmény kezdete, előhang, a szereplők felvonultatása:
Adott egy ember, boldog láncfűrész-tulajdonos, aki annyira örül vadi új szerszámának, hogy szinte mindent ki akar irtani maga körül. Ő a Mester. Van még egy jóember, aki mindig azt szereti tenni, amit mások kimondottan elleneznek. Ha azt mondod neki, ezt vagy azt ne tedd még véletlenül sem, ő azonnal nekifog. Még ki sem hűlt a szád a sok felesleges beszédtől, de ő már teszi is, amit nem akarsz. Ezt a szerepet a férjemre osztottam a drámámban. Van még egy szomszédasszony, az egyszerűség kedvéért nevezzük őt Hurrikánnak Rövidebben inkább Tájfunnak. Van még Új Szomszéd, akivel közös kerítésnél terebélyesedik Szilfa, teljesen belenőve a kerítésbe. Rinka csak szemlélő, néha az indulatok csillapításában kap szerepet.
Lesznek még rendőrök, köztisztviselők. Egy száradó barackfa is szerepet kap, végül maga Szilfa és Platánfa.

Első felvonás.
Szilfa állt két telek határán, lassan eggyé válva a közös kerítéssel. Éppen Rinka hintaágya fölé nyújtotta az árnyékát. Néha jó volt az árnyékban hűsölni, máskor kevésbé jó Rinka fejéről az égi áldást levakargatni, amivel a szilfán lakó madarak jutalmazták. Azt mondják, szerencsét hoz, de néha roppant kellemetlen. Ha szemüveged mindkét lencséjét egyszerre éri a tisztelet eme jegye, úgy kell betapogatóznod valahogy egy lepedőért, hogy átláss az üvegen.
Férj egyszer a kopasz feje búbjára kapott egy palacsinta nagyságú égi áldást, ami tottyanva elterült a tar koponyán. Ettől Férj kicsit morózus lett, hadat üzent Szilfának, és Ég Madarainak is. Rinka többször is figyelmeztette, hagyja békén a fát, amíg nem muszáj, ne pusztítson. És akkor jött a képbe láncfűrészes atyafi. Kitalálta, Rinka női, zsugorított agyát könnyű becsapni. El kell kezdeni a barackfa száraz ágainak levágását. Rinka utálja láncfűrész hangját, ezért sürgősen elhúzza a belét. Mire észreveszi, már ki is lesz vágva Szilfa is. Mondom, ő mindent vágna, amit csak ér. Mester jött és tarolt. De nem ám tőben a fát. Á, dehogy. Csak az összes ágát, a törzse a talajban maradt. Mikor Rinka rákérdezett, ugyan mit csinál, Mester Szomszéd szóbeli utasítására hivatkozva, (akivel közös kerítésnél áll a fa), tovább fűrészelt. A levágott, gallyas ágakat a kerítésen át kihajigálták a szemetes konténer melletti füves területre, ahol azután Mester a vastagját elkezdte összevágni a láncfűrésszel. 
Ahogy ott vagdossa a fát, a szemközti házból kinéz Tájfun. Két másodpercen belül ott terem Mester mellett, tüzet okádva. Mester ugyanis a nagy vagdosásban, valószínűleg véletlenül, egy ujjnyi vastag platán facsemetét is elvágott. Nem vette észre, mert nem volt mellette karó. Platánt Tájfun ültette az előző éven, ő maga locsolgatta, amíg végül meg is nőtt méteresre és ujjnyi vastagra. 
Pontosan nem tudom idézni Tájfun szavait, mert a szinonima-szótárban sem találom az általa használt szavak szalonképes kifejezéseit. Végül Tájfun elrohant, Rinka pedig most már mérgesen felszólította Mestert, fejezné be a nyiszatolást, amíg nagyobb baj nem lesz. Ezek után Mester hazament. Fél óra múlva két rendőr jelent meg a kapu előtt. Rinka kinézett, nem volt náluk sem vízágyú, sem könnygázgránát. Így hát kimerészkedett. 
A rendőrök megnézték a megcsonkított szilfát, és megkérdezték, miért hívták ki ehhez a rendőrséget, hiszen az udvarukon belül mindenki azt csinál a fáival, amit akar. De hát nem mi hívtuk önöket, - mondta Rinka - mi követtük el a hibát egy platánfa kivágásával. Pontosabban nem is mi, hanem a Mester. És hol az a platán? Itt, ni. Hoool? Itt, ni, ez az ujjnyi vastag suháng. És ezért kellett kihívni a rendőrséget? Röhögő-görcsöt kaptak, míg fényképezték a bűnjelet. Rinka is felvidult kicsit, mégsem olyan nagy a baj. Hiába, ő szellemileg gyermek maradt. A végszóra megjelent a feljelentő is. Most tört ki csak igazán a Hurrikán, Tájfunnal keverve. Egy becsületsértési pert megérne a dolog. Mivel Rinka egy percre sem veszítette el higgadtságát, végül feljelentő bocsánatot kért a durva szavakért. Annyira sikerült lecsillapítani, hogy elfogadja az ajánlatot egy új fa ültetésére, a Mester szent kezei által. Ha ő nem lesz erre hajlandó, majd Rinka elülteti. Az önkormányzat ad egy fát ingyen, ez a Platán is úgy került ide egy éve. Rendőrök el.

Második felvonás.
Újabb öt perc múlva az önkormányzat emberei jelentek meg. Ők azt kifogásolták, miért nem lettek eltűntetve a gallyak a közterületről. Ez a feladat Férjre maradt. Mivel, Mester szavai szerint Szomszéd rendelte meg Szilfa kivágását, így Férj az ő udvarába hajigálta be a levágott ágakat.
Végül a közterület-felügyelők is megszemlélték Platánt a maga ujjnyi vastagságában, meghallgatták Hurrikán-Tájfun szóáradatát, jegyzőkönyvet írtak, és elvonultak. Férjet semmiről nem kérdezték, meg sem hallgatták.

Harmadik felvonás.
Másnap megjelenik Új Szomszéd, aki az udvarán elhelyezett gallyak mibenlétéről érdeklődik, és arról, miért kellett levágni Szilfa ágait. Erősen tiltakozik, Ő nem rendelt semmit Mestertől, ő már levágta az őt zavaró ágakat. Mester egymaga döntött Szilfa sorsáról. Férj egyébként tavaszig szíveskedjen eltávolítani az udvarából a gallyakat, mert akkorra fog beköltözni a lakásba.. Egyébként most már ki kellett volna vágni tőből a fát, nem pedig a törzsét otthagyni. Így a gallyak ismét költöztek.

4. felvonás.
Jön egy értesítés egy hivatalos szervtől, aki a területrendezésért felel, hogy Férj jelenjen meg, irgum-burgum. Rinka jobbnak látja elkísérni. Az a harci helyzet, hogy feljelentő Férj nevét adta meg, mint Platán kivágóját. Feljelentő megrendelt egy facsemetét egy kertészeti cégtől, ültetéssel együtt Férj számlájára, tessék fizetni. De hát nem Férj vágta ki, hanem Mester. Az itt nem érdekel senkit. Tök mindegy, ki mit mond, az is mindegy, mi az igazság. Mátyás már rég meghalt, nem tudunk róla? A meséket szíveskedjék postán elküldeni, majd ha lesz ideje, elolvassa. Ő csak kertészkedik. A többi nem rá tartozik. Fizet, vagy nem fizet. Mennyi a haladék? Egy nap. Akkor értesítjük Mestert, aki kivágta, fizesse is ki. Rendben, holnapig van haladék.
Szeretném megjegyezni, itt nem pénzről van szó, de hol marad az igazság? Rinka azt vállalta, ő maga kér és ültet egy facsemetét, nem azt, hogy egy kertészeti cégtől megrendel egy faültetést. Ez sem az ő dolga lenne, de dőre fejjel azt hitte, így lecsillapulnak az indulatok.
Mester azt mondta, tőle azután nem látnak egy vasat sem, és elmondta, feljelentő hova dugja a megmaradt Platán-csonkot.

5. felvonás.
A rendőrség tudna még segíteni a jegyzőkönyvvel, mert abban pontosan szerepelnie kellene, hogy Férj csak tanú, de fűrész nem volt a kezében. De nem készült hivatalos jegyzőkönyv, mert a felek megegyeztek egy új fa elültetésében. Marad tehát a fizetés. Mivel Mester nem fizet, Férj és Rinka guberálhatja le az összeget, vagy vállalják a bírósági herce-hurcát. Mester pedig járja az utcákat a fűrésszel továbbra is, közben röhög a markába.


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 3)

Vajon a pénz, vagy a környezetvédelem a fontosabb?


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

hanga57 írta:


> Vajon a pénz, vagy a környezetvédelem a fontosabb?



Itt csupán pénzről van szó, mert a fapótlást ingyen meg lehetett volna oldani.


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 3)

Rinka írta:


> Itt csupán pénzről van szó, mert a fapótlást ingyen meg lehetett volna oldani.


Pedig mennyit papolunk a környezetvédelemről. Most írjam a közhelyeket? A fa árnyat ad, tisztítja a levegőt, és a pénz?


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

hanga57 írta:


> Pedig mennyit papolunk a környezetvédelemről. Most írjam a közhelyeket? A fa árnyat ad, tisztítja a levegőt, és a pénz?



A pénz üzletté teszi a környezetvédelmet(is)


----------



## hanga57 (2007 Január 3)

Rinka írta:


> A pénz üzletté teszi a környezetvédelmet(is)


Pénz tényleg kell a környezetvédelemhez, de csak később térül meg.
A büntetéstől nem lesz jobb levegő, csak rosszkedvű ember


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

hanga57 írta:


> Pénz tényleg kell a környezetvédelemhez, de csak később térül meg.
> A büntetéstől nem lesz jobb levegő, csak rosszkedvű ember



Konkrétan arra gondoltam, hogy nem fogadják el az általad vitt facsemetét, cserébe a másikért, hanem ahhoz ragaszkodnak, hogy a saját cégük ültesse el a saját fájukat a kivágott csemete helyett. így lesz az ingyenes facsemetéből bevétel a cégnek.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2007 Január 3)

Kedves Rinka!

Az orult itten en vagyok. Ugyanis, magamba beszelek es magamon kivul.  Ferjuram rajta van a penzjegy bankon is, de hat ilyenek ezek a papiros urasagok, elkerulik az asszonyt messzire:wink:


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Kedves Rinka!
> 
> Az orult itten en vagyok. Ugyanis, magamba beszelek es magamon kivul.  Ferjuram rajta van a penzjegy bankon is, de hat ilyenek ezek a papiros urasagok, elkerulik az asszonyt messzire:wink:



Hallottam egy helyről, ahol több őrült is van, egy helyen. Azt hiszem bolondokháza a neve, vagy mi. Lehet, hogy mi onnan szöktünk meg?


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2007 Január 3)

Rinka írta:


> Hallottam egy helyről, ahol több őrült is van, egy helyen. Azt hiszem bolondokháza a neve, vagy mi. Lehet, hogy mi onnan szöktünk meg?


 
Nekunk szokesugyileg, ki-be jarasunk van mindenhova. Csak beontesre megyunk 'haza'


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

A beöntés mindig tisztítja az elmeállapotomat.


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 3)

Kip-kop ...tessek mondani ...kaphatnek egy langyos priznicet ????


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

FiFike írta:


> Kip-kop ...tessek mondani ...kaphatnek egy langyos priznicet ????


Van itt egy holmi, valamitől langyos. Ez jó lesz?


----------



## oma (2007 Január 3)

Rinka írta:


> A beöntés mindig tisztítja az elmeállapotomat.



S azt hol lehet igenyelni? :``:\\m/


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

oma írta:


> S azt hol lehet igenyelni? :``:\\m/



A zárt osztályon minden ápolt kap naponta egyet, de az enyémet ne kérd, mert akkor holnap össze-vissza irkálok. Meg firkálok.


----------



## oma (2007 Január 3)

Rinka írta:


> A zárt osztályon minden ápolt kap naponta egyet, de az enyémet ne kérd, mert akkor holnap össze-vissza irkálok. Meg firkálok.



Jajj, dehogy kerem a tiedet, inkabb olvasgatlak. En be sem merek lepni a zart osztalyra, mert nekem ott egybol kettot, vagy tobbet adnanak. Bar lehet ma jot is tenne.. hehe :23:


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

oma írta:


> Jajj, dehogy kerem a tiedet, inkabb olvasgatlak. En be sem merek lepni a zart osztalyra, mert nekem ott egybol kettot, vagy tobbet adnanak. Bar lehet ma jot is tenne.. hehe :23:



Időnként szükségünk van egy tisztító kúrára. Csak először furcsa, később már függőség alakul ki.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2007 Január 4)

oma írta:


> Jajj, dehogy kerem a tiedet, inkabb olvasgatlak. En be sem merek lepni a zart osztalyra, mert nekem ott egybol kettot, vagy tobbet adnanak. Bar lehet ma jot is tenne.. hehe :23:


 
Kifinomult holgyek reszere csakis a legjobb minosegu folyadek beontese tortenik a zartosztalyon,de meg a Cola receptjenel is titkosabb


----------



## oma (2007 Január 4)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Kifinomult holgyek reszere csakis a legjobb minosegu folyadek beontese tortenik a zartosztalyon,de meg a Cola receptjenel is titkosabb



Na most nagyon gondolkodoba ejtett engem a kis Kiralylanyunk.
Menjek.. ne menjek.. mit kapnek ott..? hajajjj! nagy gond. :twisted:


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 4)

Szepseges tronolo Kiralylany !
Ha a Rinka altal emlitett langyos holmit is ebbe a 7 lakattal orzott folyadekba martogatjatok akkor onkentesen ulok a dunsztoloba .


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> Időnként szükségünk van egy tisztító kúrára. Csak először furcsa, később már függőség alakul ki.


Felenk ezt meregtelenito kuranak nevezik ;-)


----------



## Maligán (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> A beöntés mindig tisztítja az elmeállapotomat.



A felső, vagy az alsó ?? :mrgreen::shock:


----------



## Maligán (2007 Január 4)

Lököd a maligán rendesen. :111:


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 4)

Maligán írta:


> A felső, vagy az alsó ?? :mrgreen::shock:


Alul-felul mit szamit ? Mind 2 hatasos


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

oma írta:


> Na most nagyon gondolkodoba ejtett engem a kis Kiralylanyunk.
> Menjek.. ne menjek.. mit kapnek ott..? hajajjj! nagy gond. :twisted:



Amit kaphatsz: beöntés, elektrosokk, és minden földi finomság


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

Maligán írta:


> A felső, vagy az alsó ?? :mrgreen::shock:



Előbb alul, majd fölül, vagy esetleg fordítva? Hát ez az, ma elmaradt a beöntés, most nem tudom a sorrendet.


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

FiFike írta:


> Szepseges tronolo Kiralylany !
> Ha a Rinka altal emlitett langyos holmit is ebbe a 7 lakattal orzott folyadekba martogatjatok akkor onkentesen ulok a dunsztoloba .



Nem akarok tiszteletlen lenni, mégsem bírok ellenállni. Én testmelegnek érzem a priznicnek nézett furcsa holmit. Ragasztócsík is van az oldalán. Az én fejemről most került le.
:4:


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> Előbb alul, majd fölül, vagy esetleg fordítva? Hát ez az, ma elmaradt a beöntés, most nem tudom a sorrendet.


Ha bejösztök, engem találtok ott fehér köpenyben..!  
Aztán jöhet a kezelés...  
Purgálás után hipnózis jön..! Ki vállalkozik? :4:


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

alberth írta:


> Ha bejösztök, engem találtok ott fehér köpenyben..!
> Aztán jöhet a kezelés...
> Purgálás után hipnózis jön..! Ki vállalkozik? :4:



Ki kapja a purgálást? Mert egy fehér köpeny nem bizonyíték ám, hogy orvos vagy. Én is fehér köpenyben vagyok a munkahelyemen....
Egyébként szívesen hiptotizállak, ha ezt szeretnéd.


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> Ki kapja a purgálást? Mert egy fehér köpeny nem bizonyíték ám, hogy orvos vagy. Én is fehér köpenyben vagyok a munkahelyemen....
> Egyébként szívesen hiptotizállak, ha ezt szeretnéd.


Immúnis vagyok a hipnózisra. Egyébként Lúdas Matyi-féle doktorandusszá avanzsálok. Kezelem az oszteorózist, pubertás ágybavizelést, székrekedést, orrdugulást... :4:


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

alberth írta:


> Immúnis vagyok a hipnózisra. Egyébként Lúdas Matyi-féle doktorandusszá avanzsálok. Kezelem az oszteorózist, pubertás ágybavizelést, székrekedést, orrdugulást... :4:



Kicsit túl vagyok már a pubertáskoron. De hogy állsz például a felnőttkori gyermetegség kezelésével? Néha ebben szükségem lenne egy orvosra.:4:


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 4)

Az infantilis viselkedés nagy erény. Írok még ki tablettákat, hogy ebben erősödjél tovább...


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

alberth írta:


> Az infantilis viselkedés nagy erény. Írok még ki tablettákat, hogy ebben erősödjél tovább...



Kevéssé ismersz még, néha komolyan aggódom a környezetemért ez ügyben.
Már itt is kezdtek megismerni, ez még csak rosszabbodni fog. Bennem az okos gondolatok üres helyét is infantilizmus tölti ki.


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> Kevéssé ismersz még, néha komolyan aggódom a környezetemért ez ügyben.
> Már itt is kezdtek megismerni, ez még csak rosszabbodni fog. Bennem az okos gondolatok üres helyét is infantilizmus tölti ki.


Rá se ránts, vagyunk még néhányan ebben a cipellőben. :4:


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

szó se róla, én jól érzem magam a bőrömben.


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> szó se róla, én jól érzem magam a bőrömben.


 

Amint ez megváltozik, szólj! 

Akkor kénytelen leszel elhagyni az ilyen jellegű topicokat legtöbbünk sajnálatára.  

De ne félj ismét begyógyítunk.


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

alberth írta:


> Rá se ránts, vagyunk még néhányan ebben a cipellőben. :4:


 
Te is? 

Ugyanaz a gyógymódom feléd is, mint a Rinkáé.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2007 Január 4)

oma írta:


> Na most nagyon gondolkodoba ejtett engem a kis Kiralylanyunk.
> Menjek.. ne menjek.. mit kapnek ott..? hajajjj! nagy gond. :twisted:


 
Nagy gondbol kicsi lesz,ha a slagos rendszerrel ellatott csudafolyadekot magahoz veszi. Iszappakolast megszegyenito szepito es lassito hatassal kell szamolni. Ha vegre 2 es 3 lat belolunk, a kura sikerrel jart


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2007 Január 4)

alberth írta:


> Immúnis vagyok a hipnózisra. Egyébként Lúdas Matyi-féle doktorandusszá avanzsálok. Kezelem az oszteorózist, pubertás ágybavizelést, székrekedést, orrdugulást... :4:


 
es a kettoslatast kezeli-e?...


----------



## Pufi (2007 Január 4)

Rinka a heti lapban benne leszel majd küldök egy példányt. Addig ezt NektekÉ

*A lecsóm... *

Tegnap minden hazafiasságomat belefőztem a lecsómba. Vettem egy kiló zöldpaprikát, egy kiló paradicsomot és két nagy fej vöröshagymát. Már ekkor éreztem, hogy koncepcionális hiba van a receptemben, hisz ha egyszer a hagyma vörös, akkor az nem fehér. De biza, van ami kivülröl vörös, belül meg fehér. Ja vagy úgy mint a... Pszt! Most ez egy másik dolog. 
Szóval felraktam egy szép nagy teflon lábosban a fehér vöröshagymát, kicsit melengettem, hozzátettem a zöldpaprikát, na és a tetejére a piros paradicsomot. Ott rotyogott elöttem egész hazfiságom. Azt még anyámtól tudtam, hogy a magyar konyha alapja, hogy lassan főzz. Takard le és néha-néha önts alá egy kis vizet. 
Lefedtem, nem tettem rá túl nehéz fedőt, hogy a hazafias gőz könnyedén szökhessen ki a fojtás alól... megbűnhödte már e nép, gondoltam... Illatos lett a konyha. Friss magyar lecsó illata csapta meg az orrom, s ha futurista barátaimnak igaza van, hogy a szaglás nagyon fontos érzékszervünk, most ki lett elégítve. Szállt az illat, a piros-fehér-zöld, paradicsom-hagyma-paprika orgia. Szinte szárnyalt velem a konyha, a legszívesebben ráültem volna a fedőre, hogy a kiáramló gőzillatok szárnyán száguldozzak, mintegy varázsszőnyegen, s hirdessen a világnak, hogy hát idefigyeljenek emberek: az Önök hazafiassága vajon gourmézható-e? Mert a miénk, hö-hö, tessék! S ezzel lekaptam a fedőt. Belenéztem a lábasba és döbbenten láttam valami barnás löttyöt, valami összeesett, meghatározatlan hazafiságot. Megrácosult, fáradt zöldes paprikadarabok kerülgették a megfőzhetetlen paradicsomhéjakat, a hagyma pedig már rég szétfödte magát, tiszta tisztessége felszívódott. De mi ez 
az új lé? Ez lenne a lecsó? 
De tudom, mi a baj. A lábas kínai volt, a paprika californiai, melegházi, se íze, se bűze, a paradicsom dél-ontariói, éretlen-ízetlen, a hagyma meg spanyol. Hát csoda, hogy ebböl nem lett egy magyar lecsó? S én, a szakács? A hitem, a hozzáállásom? A magyarságtudatom? Hát már ez a hülye lecsó sem toleráns, már ez is ellenzéki áldozat lett? Manipulálható, aki egy kis melegség hatására csak úgy egybeolvad, asszimilálódik? Hát ennek nem számit az az erőfeszítés, amit annak érdekében fejtünk ki, hogy régi színeinket visszanyer-jük? Hát mi van itt? Anarchia? 
Egy szakadozott frottírtörülközőbe töröltem a kezem. Nagy mutatványom a végéhez közeledik - gondoltam. Szobatiszta barátaim, akik a vacsorára jöttek majd azt kapják, ami van... 
Fürkésző tekinttel néztem, ahogy tányérjuk szélére szednek. Tudom - mondogatom magamban -, nem a legszebb a színe, de... Az asztalvégén ülő öreg barátom már másodszor szedett. Sőt, kenyerével törölgeti a szaftot, megindul a harc az utolsó cseppekért... 
Finom volt - mondja az asztalfő -, hol tanultál meg így főzni? Ezek a magyaros ízek! Fantasztikus! 
Tudod, mi nagyon szegények voltunk.. és a szívünket nem a kabátunk hajtókáján hordtuk, hanem belefőztük a lecsóba.


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 4)

Pufika, teljesen elérzékenyültem ám, hiába próbáltad humorba csomagolni a mondanivalódat....
Ha erre jársz mifelénk, szívesen látlak egy igazi magyarosra , még erőspaprikát is főzök bele !!
Sok-sok szeretettel !!


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

Pufi írta:


> Rinka a heti lapban benne leszel majd küldök egy példányt. Addig ezt NektekÉ
> 
> *A lecsóm... *
> 
> ...



Köszönöm, Pufi, ez nagyon jólesett.


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

Táltos írta:


> Amint ez megváltozik, szólj!
> 
> Akkor kénytelen leszel elhagyni az ilyen jellegű topicokat legtöbbünk sajnálatára.
> 
> De ne félj ismét begyógyítunk.



Köszönöm, Táltos, kedves vagy. Most még ezek a dolgok éltetnek engem, ettől vagyok önmagam. Mint a magyar narancs, Rinkára fordítva: kicsit kajla, kicsit idétlen, de az enyém.


----------



## Tündérke (2007 Január 4)

Pufi, szerintem a lefedéssel volt a gond.Hát tudhatnád, hogy a magyar lecsót nem lehet csak úgy lefedni, lefojtani. Engedni kell a gőzét,hadd szálljon szabadon.


----------



## oma (2007 Január 4)

Pufi írta:


> *A lecsóm...
> 
> *(...)




Jaj, Pufikam, eszem asztat a lecsoba belefÖzÖtt szivedet.:00:


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

Meg a lecsóba a paradicsomot nem kell az elején beletenni, henem a készrefőzés előtt nem sokkal. A paradicsom héját lehúzom, a magját kiszedem és csak a húsát teszem bele.
A szaftot nem a paradicsom adja, hanem a pirospaprika.
Még finomabb, ha a hagymát kevés húsos füstölt szalonnával pároljuk, s a lecsóba teszünk igazi házi kolbászkarikákat.

Én még korábban soha nem ettem lecsót nokedlival, de aki szereti az erős lecsót, próbálja ki, nagyon finom.

Pufi, egyébként gratulálok, ha izlett a vendégeknek, akkor jóízű lehetett.


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 5)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> es a kettoslatast kezeli-e?...


Ebben vagyok specialista. Sőt a 3,4,5,6,7,8,9-es látással is megbírkózom...


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

alberth írta:


> Ebben vagyok specialista. Sőt a 3,4,5,6,7,8,9-es látással is megbírkózom...


 Az a bűvös kilences szám! Lehet, hogy valójában csak egy, de kilencnek látszik?


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 5)

Rinka írta:


> Az a bűvös kilences szám! Lehet, hogy valójában csak egy, de kilencnek látszik?


Kettőslátás: 4 és fél üveget az asztalra teszünk. Megisszuk a tartalmát majd kettőslátásban részesülünk. Ezáltal 9 üveg lesz az asztalunkon. :4:


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

alberth írta:


> Kettőslátás: 4 és fél üveget az asztalra teszünk. Megisszuk a tartalmát majd kettőslátásban részesülünk. Ezáltal 9 üveg lesz az asztalunkon. :4:



Jobb ötletem van. Kilenc üveget az asztalra helyezünk.Így kilenc tele üveget látunk. Nézzük, míg más megissza. Kilenc üres üveget látunk.


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 5)

Rinka írta:


> Jobb ötletem van. Kilenc üveget az asztalra helyezünk.Így kilenc tele üveget látunk. Nézzük, míg más megissza. Kilenc üres üveget látunk.


Aztán meg nézhetünk, mint 9 mozis, a 9 lyukon...


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

.....az italok hűlt helye után, száraz torokkal.
Az eddig nem volt említve, hogy be vagy ki is kell nézni a lukon. Ez új program?


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 5)

Rinka írta:


> .....az italok hűlt helye után, száraz torokkal.
> Az eddig nem volt említve, hogy be vagy ki is kell nézni a lukon. Ez új program?


Így viszont nem alakul ki kettős látás... csak amondó vagyok: Igyunk! :4:


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

Egészségünkre!


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 6)

Ma is az egészségünkre!


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 6)

Táltos írta:


> Ma is az egészségünkre!


csin-csin... kettőslátók! :4:


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 6)

alberth írta:


> csin-csin... kettőslátók! :4:


 
Reggeli előtt megvolt  a pálesz, és nagyon jólesett.


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 6)

Bizonyára a reggeli is az ,,étvágycsináló után"...:4:


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 6)

alberth írta:


> Bizonyára a reggeli is az ,,étvágycsináló után"...:4:


 
Azt meghiszem, meg az ebéd, meg a vacsora is


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 6)

alberth írta:


> csin-csin... kettőslátók! :4:



Én inkább, olykor csőlátó vók


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 7)

Egy macska meg egy egér a cső két végén áll. Belenéznek és nem látják egymást. Miért nem? Ki tudja?


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 7)

alberth írta:


> Egy macska meg egy egér a cső két végén áll. Belenéznek és nem látják egymást. Miért nem? Ki tudja?


Mert gorbe a cso.


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 7)

Amigo írta:


> Mert gorbe a cso.


Nem talált, hideg...!
Elég csalafinta kérdés, mert a cső bizony egyenes...:4:


----------



## lola (2007 Január 7)

alberth írta:


> Egy macska meg egy egér a cső két végén áll. Belenéznek és nem látják egymást. Miért nem? Ki tudja?


 

ket kolombozo csorol beszelunk


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 7)

lola írta:


> ket kolombozo csorol beszelunk


ez sem talált4 /hideg/
Egy cső és egyenes. Egyik végén a macska, a másikon az egér néz bele.


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 7)

alberth írta:


> Nem talált, hideg...!
> Elég csalafinta kérdés, mert a cső bizony egyenes...:4:


Megmondod????


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 7)

Megmondom, mert mennem kell. Különben még találgathatnátok.
A válasz: nem egy időben néztek bele a csőbe... :4:


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Január 7)

alberth írta:


> Megmondom, mert mennem kell. Különben még találgathatnátok.
> A válasz: nem egy időben néztek bele a csőbe... :4:


Pfff....


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 7)

alberth írta:


> Megmondom, mert mennem kell. Különben még találgathatnátok.
> A válasz: nem egy időben néztek bele a csőbe... :4:


No,erre sosem jottem volna ra.


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 7)

rezcso volt ? 
nem....
cin-cin


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 7)

FiFike írta:


> rezcso volt ?
> nem....
> cin-cin


Szep a kutyi,Fifi-ke.


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 7)

FiFike írta:


> rezcso volt ?
> nem....
> cin-cin


Fifike... neked miért nem mindegy, hogy miből volt ez a cső? De legyen úgy ahogyan akarod! Látod milyen konstruktív vagyok? A cső réz, a bika megy arany... :4:
Én meg vajból vagyok, mert kenyérre lehet kenni...


----------



## erkel (2007 Január 30)

nekem papírom is van róla!!! jeeeeeeeeeeeeee:4:


----------



## csikand (2007 Február 8)

Tényleg vannak itt őrültek? Nem találkoztam még velük!


----------



## csikand (2007 Február 8)

No igaz, legalább is itt nem


----------



## csikand (2007 Február 8)

No, de nehogy rám cáfoljon ám valaki!


----------



## Melitta (2007 Február 8)

leleptetek a beontes elol? kis felosek,na majd elkapunk es megtudjatok milyen a zartosztalyon egy jo kis kezeles.


----------



## oma (2007 Február 8)

Melitta írta:


> leleptetek a beontes elol? kis felosek,na majd elkapunk es megtudjatok milyen a zartosztalyon egy jo kis kezeles.



ihaj, csuhaj.. itt egy kezelheto paciens, Asszonysagom!


----------



## Melitta (2007 Február 8)

Vannak itt szebbnel szebb lanyok majd kezelesbe veszik ok a pacienseket.


----------



## Pufi (2007 Február 8)

A közrádió tudósítása szerint Szilvásy azt mondta: a nemzetbiztonsági szervek információja szerint a magyarországi szélsőséges csoportok összehangolták működésüket, és azért akarják megszerezni a Kossuth teret, hogy onnan indítsanak támadást az Országgyűlés épülete ellen. Az Országház mellett állami vezetők és parlamenti képviselők ellen is erőszakos akciókra készülnek a szélsőséges erők, ezek vélt időpontja március 15-e lehet.:4: :4: :4: :4: :4:


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Február 8)

Pufi írta:


> A közrádió tudósítása szerint Szilvásy azt mondta: a nemzetbiztonsági szervek információja szerint a magyarországi szélsőséges csoportok összehangolták működésüket, és azért akarják megszerezni a Kossuth teret, hogy onnan indítsanak támadást az Országgyűlés épülete ellen. Az Országház mellett állami vezetők és parlamenti képviselők ellen is erőszakos akciókra készülnek a szélsőséges erők, ezek vélt időpontja március 15-e lehet.:4: :4: :4: :4: :4:



Szia pufi bácsi!

És te ezt elhitted?,Hiszed?


----------



## zsiber (2007 Április 15)

Segitség örültek.


----------



## viki999 (2007 Április 24)

mamám sütött nekem "szülinapi reggelit" sajnos véletlenül rámborult!


----------



## afca (2007 December 16)




----------



## Finee.18 (2007 December 24)

*hmm*

hmmm...hat no comment


----------



## atibacsi (2008 Január 1)

bolondok háza???????????
ANYUCIIIIII Hazaértem!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tommy003 (2008 Március 25)

*vicc*

Mókuska randira készülődik. Igencsak kiöltözik, már a sminkje is készen
van, amikor hirtelen leszarja egy madár.
Hát, Mókuska mérgelődik...
- Na de madárka! Hát miért szartál le, épp randira készülődöm!
- Ja, és még azt is üzeni, hogy nem ér rá!


----------



## Domcsi29 (2008 Június 15)

Héé tudtátok, hogy a Holdon találtak 3 golflabdát?:O:O:


----------



## MIKY66 (2008 Június 17)

ÚGY LÁTOM POLITIKA A FŐ TÉMA,ESZEMBE IS JUTOTT EGY RÉGI VICC:

Hányféleképpen tudod mondani hogy hazudik?

füllent 

tódít 

lódít 

politikus 

meteorológus..............IGAZAT egyik sem mond!(igaz az utóbbi néha beletrafál)


----------



## Mafi10 (2008 Szeptember 6)

:lol:


----------



## marrakech07 (2008 Október 14)

Juhu


----------



## wafelini (2008 December 9)

Ki az őrült?
Ki a király?
SANYI A KIRÁLY!


----------



## jason01 (2008 December 12)

én vok örűlt


----------



## Dirk88 (2008 December 15)

ahoj


----------



## angyalkám (2008 December 15)

ki az örült? Sok ember örült, vagy bolond.. attól függ.... vagy egyszerüen ember mind mi is vagyunk.........


----------



## csocsesz (2008 December 18)

Én is örült vagyok, de nem szégyellem. Az embert kicsit örültnek kell lennie, hogy elviselje az életet.


----------



## lululu (2009 Január 21)

sztem mindenkiben van őrültség


----------



## szabodar (2009 Január 21)

Hát nem tudom, de szerintem maga olyan, hogy ŐRÜLTSÉG nem is létezik.
Vannak helyzetek, amikor az emberi 'szervezet' nem teljes tudatossággal reagál, és talán ez tűnhet annak, vagy elveszti a teste/elme feletti önkontrollt, vagy egyszerűen nem képes a dolgot felfogni, vagy átérezni-megélni, és ezért blokkolja-enyhíti a tudatját(az ért hatást), és ez tűnhet nem éppen logikus/reállis döntésnek.
Szóval, ha az a kérdés, hogy őrült vagyok-e én, akkor bizony a válaszom IGEN az, és szerintem mindenki őrült.
Persze a kérdés ezután talán az lehet, hogy mindig/időnként, részlegesen/teljesen szóval van sok kérdés, mint mindig, persze válasz az pedig nincs.
(De utálom ezt a mondást, hogy sok kérdés-kevés válasz....hmmm... pedig minden válasz a fejünkben van, vagy azáltal csinálhatnánk)


----------



## petya_1990 (2009 Január 23)

én kezdek őrült lenni mert nem tudok tölteni innen


----------



## markokiki87 (2009 Február 8)

megkell üőőrűűűniii!!!!


----------



## CYril (2009 Március 28)

Az őrületet és a zsenialitást csak egy hajszál választja el egymástól. Az okos dolgokat meg a zsenik találják ki. De mivel én nem hiszek az őrülteknek azoknak sem hiszek akik pár perce még zsenik voltak


----------



## lenin (2009 Március 31)

Őrületesen megfáztam... nem kapok levegőt... ebbe bele lehet őrülni... :S


----------



## CYril (2009 Április 1)

lenin már nem vesz levegőt, őrült?asszem azt már boncolgattuk


----------



## öregjárgány (2009 Július 7)

[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]




[/FONT]


----------



## Pötty77 (2009 Augusztus 4)

szegény macskusz, komoly bélgondokkal küzdhet
http://djallyn.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/rocket_cat.jpg


----------



## fip (2009 Szeptember 4)

Én nem vagyok őrült. Kikérem magamnak. Nem hallod? Na ne kötekedj már! Mondom, hogy nem vagyok őrült. Nem érted?? Ne provokálj már hallod? Fejezd már be! Mondtam. Nem vagyok őrült. Plitty plutty. Na most meg mi van megint? Mi a baj? Na jó, vegyük át mégegyszer. Induljunk ki abból, hogy nem vagyok őrült. Akkor meg mit keresek itt? Őrülteket. Megnézném mienek. Nézzek a tükörbe? Jó. Semmi nincs benne. Tök sötét. Kapcsoljak villanyt? Késő, miért nem mondtad előre. Szóval őrülteket keresek, de sehol senki.


----------



## dzsivan (2009 Szeptember 8)

pedig az vagy ha hiszed hanem


----------



## dzsivan (2009 Szeptember 8)

ha egy sze ritt irogatsz biztoslehetsz benne


----------



## dzsivan (2009 Szeptember 8)

vagy mégsemmmm?????


----------



## dzsivan (2009 Szeptember 8)

Én biztossan tudom hogy az vagyok


----------



## dzsivan (2009 Szeptember 8)

mert hogy veled eggyüt irogatok ahelyett hogy.....


----------



## dzsivan (2009 Szeptember 8)

.....másut irogatnék....


----------



## dzsivan (2009 Szeptember 8)

de azért nem irogatok másut mert itt irogatok


----------



## dzsivan (2009 Szeptember 8)

szép az idö oda kint......


----------



## dzsivan (2009 Szeptember 8)

csak az ablakon ne lennének azok a bazi nagy rácsok


----------



## dzsivan (2009 Szeptember 8)

senki nem válaszol


----------



## dzsivan (2009 Szeptember 8)

miért te tudodd???


----------



## dzsivan (2009 Szeptember 8)

hova küldenének????


----------



## Stewe_T (2009 Szeptember 17)

Mindennap látok, normálisnak mondott embereket... *remélem őrült vagyok*! )


----------



## SUIGOY (2009 Szeptember 19)

ANYÁÁÁM!:d

iTT MINDENKI MEGŐRÜLT?AZ ÖSSZES AUTÓ SZEMBEJÖN AZ AUTÓPÁLYÁN!!!!!!!:d


----------



## Gyöngyi62 (2009 Október 4)

SUIGOY írta:


> ANYÁÁÁM!:d
> 
> iTT MINDENKI MEGŐRÜLT?AZ ÖSSZES AUTÓ SZEMBEJÖN AZ AUTÓPÁLYÁN!!!!!!!:d




Vagy mégsem??????


----------



## ppisti (2009 Október 4)

Büdös szájú törpe - jegyeket bérleteket kérem-
Mire egy mackósabb utas - menj kérd a főnökeidtől- 
a következő megállónál lemenekül az ellenőr


----------



## Gyöngyi62 (2009 Október 4)

dzsivan írta:


> Én biztossan tudom hogy az vagyok



Sajnos már más is kezdi észre venni....és ez már gáz....


----------



## Gyöngyi62 (2009 Október 4)

dzsivan írta:


> .....másut irogatnék....



Hol?


----------



## Gyöngyi62 (2009 Október 4)

Mafi10 írta:


> :lol:



Az őrület felé haladok)))))


----------



## Gyöngyi62 (2009 Október 4)

zsiber írta:


> Segitség örültek.



Nem segítünk))))


----------



## egyszervolt (2009 Október 27)

ppisti írta:


> Büdös szájú törpe - jegyeket bérleteket kérem-
> Mire egy mackósabb utas - menj kérd a főnökeidtől-
> a következő megállónál lemenekül az ellenőr




Ezt csak én nem értem, vagy tényleg őrültség?


----------



## Tman (2009 November 3)

Mindenkinek további kellemes őrületet kívánok.
Csak annyit még hogy:
Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Tenebrion (2009 November 5)

Aludni iskolában kell


----------



## Kellenifog (2009 November 17)

Vagy melóhelyen!!!


----------



## carly (2009 December 1)

Az alábbi e-mailt a napokban kaptam:

"*Kedves Játékosunk!

*Szeretnénk figyelmedbe ajánlani a Honfoglaló heti programját.

*2009.12.03-án 20:00* órától a *Honfoglaló Aréná*ban ismét összecsap két csapat: *(H1N1 ellen) beoltottak vs. nem beoltottak*."

Más:Kb két hete a tv-ben mutattak egy olyan statisztikát,ami arról készült,hogy az egyes pártok szimpatizánsai közül hány százalék oltatta be magát,vagy nem oltatott.

Komolyan mondom elment az eszünk!(Nekem biztos,ha ilyeneket látok!)


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 1)

Milyen érdekes, hogy nem verték nagy dobra azt a hírt, hogy nemrég Bulgáriában* két egymást követő héten húzták ki a Lottón ugyanazt az öt számot! *:mrgreen:

Na ki az őrült? Szerintem mi, mert hagyjuk, hogy bolondot csináljanak belőlünk.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 December 1)

carly írta:


> Az alábbi e-mailt a napokban kaptam:
> 
> "*Kedves Játékosunk!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 December 1)

siriusB írta:


> Milyen érdekes, hogy nem verték nagy dobra azt a hírt, hogy nemrég Bulgáriában* két egymást követő héten húzták ki a Lottón ugyanazt az öt számot! *:mrgreen:
> 
> Na ki az őrült? Szerintem mi, mert hagyjuk, hogy bolondot csináljanak belőlünk.




...es ugyanaz nyerte mind a ketszer?? :ugras::ugras: mert az se lepne meg
Nem hiszel a veletlenekben ?? .:mrgreen:


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 1)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> ...es ugyanaz nyerte mind a ketszer?? :ugras::ugras: mert az se lepne meg
> Nem hiszel a veletlenekben ?? .:mrgreen:



Nem! Előző héten nem volt nyertes.  Akkor még sikerült "jól" kihúzni a számokat...:grin:

Sajnos annyira azért nem vagyok jó matekból, hogy kiszámítsam mekkora az ilyesminek az esélye a lottó történetében, amióta egyáltalán létezik, de ha valaki vállalkozna rá, azt még megvárnám.


----------



## lembas (2009 December 3)

Volt egy különc néni ismerősöm,/szépen fogalmazva sem teljesen ép/ minden héten a lottó kezdete óta megjátszott egy szelvényt az előző heti kihúzott számokkal.Egyszer négyese lett és marha sokat fizetett!


----------



## bali12321 (2009 December 4)

Nem semmi.


----------



## kondás (2009 December 6)

bennem rejtve van egy őrült. és amikor iszom mindig előjön. de szerencsére ez egy szelíd őrült, de azért tuti bolond.


----------



## w7445 (2009 December 7)

kondás írta:


> bennem rejtve van egy őrült. és amikor iszom mindig előjön. de szerencsére ez egy szelíd őrült, de azért tuti bolond.


Bennem nem tudom mi van belül amikor részeg vagyok mert ojankor nem tudok magamról:222:Másoknak pedig nem hiszek.


----------



## zsani maci (2009 December 23)

Az az őrült aki annak érzi magát vagy mégsem!!


----------



## neo1988 (2009 December 23)

Én normális vagyok kérem szépen mentálisan ép, még az ekg görbém is olyan egyenesen szép


----------



## diavoletta (2009 December 30)

ÉÉÉÉNNNNN NEM VAGYOK NORMÁLIS!!! Az új év új munkahely, új lakásba költözés együttesen kissé kikészit, de valahol majd csak találok még dugi xanaxot!


----------



## boszibanya (2010 Január 3)

22-es csapdálya 
ha bolond vagy akkor felmentést kapsz de.......ha tudod magadról hogy bolond vagy akkor nem is vagy bolond


----------



## rama2010 (2010 Január 7)

boszibanya írta:


> 22-es csapdálya
> ha bolond vagy akkor felmentést kapsz de.......ha tudod magadról hogy bolond vagy akkor nem is vagy bolond


Boldogok a bolondok, mert övék a mennyek országa!!

P.Howard után szabadon :grin:


----------



## rama2010 (2010 Január 7)

carly írta:


> Az alábbi e-mailt a napokban kaptam:
> 
> "*Kedves Játékosunk!
> 
> ...


Igen, valóban marhaság!! (éljenek a hsz - gyűjtők) :grin:


----------



## anici16 (2010 Január 8)

Ezek a dolgok eléggé felháborítóak


----------



## szaszni (2010 Január 18)

Májusba még szavazhatsz is, hogy melyik kisebb rosszat választod.


----------



## asoka133 (2011 Május 4)

Remélem Gyurcsány tetteit hamarosan számonkérik..


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2011 Május 6)

*Sziasztok Mindenkikiss*

*Szeretettel ajánlom figyelmetekbe a Ch-n elindult árverést :grin:*

*Itt érhető el:*
http://canadahun.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=167


*Köszönöm figyelmeteket*

*Szép napot*

*üdv Anyóka*


----------



## Thimany (2011 Október 25)

"


Efike írta:


> 2005-10-07 14:29
> *Bush Isten parancsára vonult be Irakba?*
> A Fehér Ház cáfol
> 
> ...


----------



## jusztin1968 (2013 Február 9)

néha a hülyéknek van igazuk


----------



## gyrede (2013 Február 9)

ez van


----------

